# The 2012/2013 NFL Thread v. Brady dont need no money



## Care

Well guys we're coming down the home stretch of the regular season and its time for a new thread.

To start things off ill leave you with the story of dirty sanchez.


----------



## alasdairm

pittsburgh are the number 12 team in football. good luck against baltimore!

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i 3333 the rams

chris givens is the best rookie wr

janoris jenkins is the best rookie cb

micheal brokers is the best rookie dt

danny amendola is the bEst slot wr in the game

james lauranitis is a straight up bad ass

cortland finnegan is fucking your wife


----------



## Care

^ They seem like a team on the upswing even though they're on a bad losing streak. Then again that's exactly what people  were saying 2 years ago......


----------



## China Rider

jeff fisher is over 9000 times the head coach steve spags/scott linehan was....i still miss mad mike martz, my all time favorite coach

the only good thing that came out of the spags era was 2011 first round(14th overall) DE robert quinn, still only 22 years old should have 12-15 sacks come season end, needs work on rush defense though

it's the nfl, eventually every team is going to have a good 3-5 year stretch, swing back into mediocrity, have an awful season or two, repeat 

just remember rams are the youngest team in football and are a top tier WR, fill a few gaps on the oline to be filled, a _strong_ safety and a beast of an outside linebacker from being really good

will have 2 first round picks in 2013 and 2014 courtesy daniel snyder

next year we find out if bradford can be a top 1o qb,like he should be considering the crazy cash he pulls


----------



## Care

Here is my Playoff Picture

NFC
Falcons
49ers
Packers
Giants
Chicago
Washington

AFC
Texans
Patriots
Broncos
Ravens
Colts
Bengals


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Here is my Playoff Picture
> 
> NFC
> Falcons
> 49ers
> Packers
> Giants
> Chicago
> Washington
> 
> AFC
> Texans
> Patriots
> Broncos
> Ravens
> Colts
> *Bengals*



The annual Bungles backing into the 6th seed?  8(


----------



## suburu

China Rider said:


> i 3333 the rams
> 
> chris givens is the best rookie wr
> 
> janoris jenkins is the best rookie cb
> 
> micheal brokers is the best rookie dt
> 
> danny amendola is the bEst slot wr in the game
> 
> james lauranitis is a straight up bad ass
> 
> cortland finnegan is fucking your wife



I prefer watching the defense side of football so Robert Quinn and Chris Long are the first two I look for when the Rams play. Great players.

Legatron will be the next kicker to break the NFL record and by a few yards.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't even think we really need this thread anymore.  the patriots are just going to murder everyone in the playoffs and super bowl.  

they're unstoppable.


----------



## alasdairm

^ straight talk.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

alasdairm said:


> ^ straight talk.
> 
> alasdair



it pained me to type it.
but it's true.


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> i don't even think we really need this thread anymore.  the patriots are just going to murder everyone in the playoffs and super bowl.
> 
> they're unstoppable.




pfft...... yea right


----------



## suburu

lol Falcons fans have gone and lost their bottle. Already shitting bricks thinking about the AFC's joint 3rd team. Slippery slope of failure


----------



## Cloudy

The Houston texans are looking pretty good


----------



## ChickenScratch

Cloudy said:


> The Houston texans are looking pretty good


Tell us more about some awesome NFL rookies


----------



## ChickenScratch

suburu said:


> lol Falcons fans have gone and lost their bottle. Already shitting bricks thinking about the AFC's joint 3rd team. Slippery slope of failure



Have you watched New England recently?  They score at will.  And not just against the jets.


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry I was mistaken for how the term rookie is used in the NFL, didn't realize it was used only for individuals first year.  Different sports have different interpretations on how long their considered a rookie/similer term for new individual. Doesn't really take away from the fact that he is a young QB not even through 2 seasons of football in the NFL.  Still a rookie in the sense that they are new to the professional league, maybe not so in NFL lingo.  If you really feel using that as some sort of insult is valid, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## suburu

ChickenScratch said:


> Have you watched New England recently?  They score at will.  And not just against the jets.



Have you?

I've watched teams beat themselves without Brady barely breaking a sweat. Teams coughing up the ball in ridiculous situations. The Colts had the most remarkable 2nd Qtr meltdown and gave them 2 tds off INTs/PT returns in a row and another free one late on. And then 5 days later the Jets did the exact same thing except waaay worse. How can you compete if you give up 21 points not counting what Brady does? You can't.


New England give up a lot of points too. Their division is retarded. They've only had to face 2 good teams on the road and lost them both(Baltimore & Seattle). Gronk is out until the playoffs. They've lost to Arizona at home. The Bills scored 59 points on them in 2 games and if Ryan Fitzpatrick didn't have a nosebleed/brainfart when he got near their 15 yd line with .30 secs left they would've lost that too. Can you really call them unstoppable? I can't.


Let's wait and see how they get on against the Texans and Niners. Is it a case of the closer Atl get to the playoffs the more nervous you become? Not sure why you're worrying about the New England anyway. Matt Ryan will be busy topping up his tan in Barbados by the time February comes around lol.


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah, Patriots don't look anything special this year mainly cuz their o-line is much worse than last season and their D is still shit.


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> ...and their D is still shit.


*points per game*: last year 15th, this year 13th
*yards per game*: 31st, 27th
*rush yards per game*: 17th, 10th
*pass yards per game*: 31st, 29th

improved in all 4 categories. they're not "_still shit_" - they've gone from bad to average. and when your offense is incredible, your defense can be average and you can still kill it.

haters gonna hate.

alasdair


----------



## Care

I cant wait for Brady to meet Aldon Smith in a couple weeks.


----------



## ChickenScratch

suburu said:


> Have you?
> 
> I've watched teams beat themselves without Brady barely breaking a sweat. Teams coughing up the ball in ridiculous situations. The Colts had the most remarkable 2nd Qtr meltdown and gave them 2 tds off INTs/PT returns in a row and another free one late on. And then 5 days later the Jets did the exact same thing except waaay worse. How can you compete if you give up 21 points not counting what Brady does? You can't.
> 
> 
> New England give up a lot of points too. Their division is retarded. They've only had to face 2 good teams on the road and lost them both(Baltimore & Seattle). Gronk is out until the playoffs. They've lost to Arizona at home. The Bills scored 59 points on them in 2 games and if Ryan Fitzpatrick didn't have a nosebleed/brainfart when he got near their 15 yd line with .30 secs left they would've lost that too. Can you really call them unstoppable? I can't.
> 
> 
> Let's wait and see how they get on against the Texans and Niners. Is it a case of the closer Atl get to the playoffs the more nervous you become? Not sure why you're worrying about the New England anyway. Matt Ryan will be busy topping up his tan in Barbados by the time February comes around lol.



i hate you a lot right now.  but whatever, they average a league leading 37 ppg.  that's pretty fucking impressive.  they are going to skull fuck the care niners.  they're hot right now.  and they win in the playoffs.

either way, when the falcons play them in the super bowl, i'll be on here yelling at ali and telling him what a loser tom brady is.


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh - and fwiw, i fucking hate the patriots.  i work with two blowhards from boston that are the most arrogant asshole sports fans i've ever met in my entire life.  which is pretty typical for NE fans.  they're the absolute worst.  

but i'm just calling it how i see it after watching them play a bunch this year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

holy hate day.  this is so fucking awesome.  eat my ass, saints.

http://www.boston.com/sports/footba...nta-airport/6CheuL6QIK34bB0RDizfMM/story.html

Saints tweet that bus egged at Atlanta airport
AP /  November 29, 2012
E-mail | Print | Reprints | Comments (0)Text Size:–+

7
   47
ATLANTA (AP) — The New Orleans Saints players say their bus was pelted with eggs by airport workers after they touched down in Atlanta.

Tight end Jimmy Graham, linebacker Will Herring and quarterback Chase Daniel tweeted about the incident Wednesday night at Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport.

The Saints (5-6) face the first-place Falcons (10-1) Thursday night at the Georgia Dome. New Orleans won the first meeting between the longtime rivals, 31-27 on Nov. 11.

Graham wrote on Twitter: ‘‘Bus just got egged after landing in ATL by the ramp workers. Classy!’’

Daniel tweeted, ‘‘Wow ... we start getting eggs thrown (at) us by airport workers! Guess they do hate us!’’

Herring seems amused by the incident.

‘‘First time my bus has been egged by opposing fans!’’ he tweeted. The game ‘‘should be fun!!’’


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> i don't even think we really need this thread anymore.  the patriots are just going to murder everyone in the playoffs and super bowl unless they get p0wned by Eli and the Giants again.
> 
> they're unstoppable but Belicheat is Tom Coughlin's biotch.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> *points per game*: last year 15th, this year 13th
> *yards per game*: 31st, 27th
> *rush yards per game*: 17th, 10th
> *pass yards per game*: 31st, 29th
> 
> improved in all 4 categories. they're not "_still shit_" - *they've gone from bad to average*. and when your offense is incredible, your defense can be average and you can still kill it.
> 
> haters gonna hate.
> 
> alasdair



lol, Patsie fans sure love their optimism.

Tell us how that Big O/little D formula has been working out lately?  If the answer is anything but Super Bowl wins then dont bother answering.


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> *points per game*: last year 15th, this year 13th
> *yards per game*: 31st, 27th
> *rush yards per game*: 17th, 10th
> *pass yards per game*: 31st, 29th
> 
> improved in all 4 categories. they're not "_still shit_" - they've gone from bad to average. and when your offense is incredible, your defense can be average and you can still kill it.
> 
> haters gonna hate.
> 
> alasdair



average? looks to me like they went fro shit to slightly less shitty.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Really excited for tonights game. I'm expecting Falcons to surprise and dominate the aints today.

if falcons seriously lose i may be as pissed as i was after falcons lost after having a first round bye in the playoffs in 2010.


----------



## alasdairm

^ what are they going to do differently this time?





MikeOekiM said:


> average? looks to me like they went fro shit to slightly less shitty.


i might agree with that but, as i say, it's not the end of the world.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> oh - and fwiw, i fucking hate the patriots.  i work with two blowhards from boston that are the most arrogant asshole sports fans i've ever met in my entire life.  which is pretty typical for NE fans.  they're the absolute worst.


they surely can't be worse than obnoxiously-entitled yankees fans and those appalling steelers fans whose team could be in last place in all of football and they'd continue to proclaim they're the best team in football 

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

I hate NFL fans who bring up statistics for every argument they make. I hate statistic guys.

Steelers will make the playoffs. I still say when they are healthy they are the best team in the NFL.

Just remember when the playoffs come around your regular season record doesn't mean shit.


----------



## ChickenScratch

charlie batch


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> ^ what are they going to do differently this time?.
> 
> alasdair



I think they're gonna be able to stop the run now that they got Weatherspoon back. Last week vs. Doug Martin who has been going wild the falcons completely shut him down with a 2 average. If we can shut down the saints running game and make them one dimension i think we'll destroy. If not it will be a shoot out like last time.

Also, if you look at how much rush yards saints got in the 1st half vs. the 2nd half Falcons adjusted very well and shut them down in 2nd half so hopefully they know what to do to stop them now plus they got their best defensive player on the team back, Sean Weatherspoon imo.

it would suck if Asante Samuel cant play tho.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Also, today is gonna be the day Jacquizz Rodgers takes the starting job from Michael Turner.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i love jizz rodgers.  i hope we get a fucking beast of a back for next season.  i think mark ingram would work well.


----------



## Care

Go Saints!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Go Saints!



suck my dick.  
i'm going home.
i'm gonna get hammered.
traffic is going to blow.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> charlie batch



is done.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> i love jizz rodgers.  i hope we get a fucking beast of a back for next season.  i think mark ingram would work well.



ur kidding? Mark Ingram is a colossal bust.

I want someone who can catch the ball along with being able to run as well. Someone like Maurice Jones Drew who is probably gone from jags next season.


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> I hate NFL fans who bring up statistics for every argument they make. I hate statistic guys.


this explains a lot. i hate people who, when you ask them to support the argument that, say, the steelers are the #1 team in football when they're barely in the top 15, the best they can do is "*THEY JUST ARE. GO STEELERS! #1*"

what's the difference between a great team with a shitty record and a shitty team? while intangibles are a factor, stats are great because they allow greatness to be measured with some degree of objectivity (and objectivity is something which is obviously lacking in sports fans).



ArCi said:


> Steelers will make the playoffs.


looking at the playoff picture i think they probably will be there with the #6 seed. if new england gets #3 behind houston and baltimore, say, then we can have a bet.


ArCi said:


> I still say when they are healthy they are the best team in the NFL.


and, if they had more money, poor people would be rich people...


ArCi said:


> Just remember when the playoffs come around your regular season record doesn't mean shit.


sure, unless you miss the playoffs 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

dear falcon:

please elimanate the ugly ass saints from playoff contention(cause once in they can be dangerous)

also because i fucking hate dree brees' gay ass pre game pep talks and i love seeing steve spags fail miserably as defensive cord.

i'm thinking jo-lonn dunbar is happy with his move from NO to STL

and lol at saint's bus getting egged in atlanta

stay classy ATL


----------



## MikeOekiM

putting the dagger in the aints is gonna be a good as it gets


----------



## suburu

I'm going 27-24 Atlanta Tony Gonzalez to score first TD


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> suck my dick.
> i'm going home.
> i'm gonna get hammered.
> traffic is going to blow.



Chillax brah

You really should take it as a compliment that I dont want the 49ers to have to travel to Atlanta in the playoffs.

I dont think the Saints will make the playoffs regardless of the results tonight.

I just want the falcons within striking distance in the NFC rankings.


----------



## MikeOekiM

fuck yeah


----------



## suburu

lol fuck you Turner. I'll stick with my 27-24 but hope this doesn't get ugly for New Orleans. Want to watch a close game.


----------



## MikeOekiM

double fuck yeah


----------



## MikeOekiM

classic katrina refs


----------



## China Rider

^come on man, ref smack? that's the worst take in all of sports other than saying 'the only reason we lost is because we beat ourselves'

lol care there's no need to fear atlanta in the post season

they'll be burnt out, unprepared and mega fail at execution like they always do

if miracles happen and rams make playoffs and win the first round i'd love for them to goto atlanta in the semi finals, mainly cause i think they match up well with them


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> ^come on man, ref smack? that's the worst take in all of sports other than saying 'the only reason we lost is because we beat ourselves'
> 
> lol care there's no need to fear atlanta in the post season
> 
> they'll be burnt out, unprepared and mega fail at execution like they always do
> 
> if miracles happen and rams make playoffs and win the first round i'd love for them to goto atlanta in the semi finals, mainly cause i think they match up well with them


only katrina refs


----------



## Care

Katrina refs? What about the Sandy refs?


----------



## ArCi

Wow, that was a clutch field goal.


----------



## ArCi

Ooooooooooooh shit. There is going to be complaining about the refs no matter how they call this fumble.


----------



## ArCi

Haha Falcons just won the game..but nope! Offsides.

Wow anyone else think that referee walks like a homo?


----------



## Care

Falcons D gets 5 ints on brees, a carer high for him. They also hold him to 0 TDs for the first time in 55 games, breaking the all time streak.

The saints are done.


----------



## MikeOekiM

WHO DAT WHO DAT WHO DAT SAY THEY GONE BEAT DEM SAINTS

lold out loud when the crowd started chanting that


----------



## ChickenScratch

Another ugly win.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lets win ugly all the way to the superbowl.


----------



## Care

I feel really bad for Alex Smith. The guy has been through so much and has been playing so well and he gets benched right before the 49ers have a shot to win it all because of an injury.


----------



## EatMushrooms

That last pick on Brees was fucking sweet.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> I feel really bad for Alex Smith. The guy has been through so much and has been playing so well and he gets benched right before the 49ers have a shot to win it all because of an injury.



Are you saying that because of his interview where he said basically what you just wrote in your post?

I think that the majority of the starting QB's in the NFL would have had the same success as Alex Smith if they were playing on that team, so now they just have someone who can add some more energy and confidence to the offense.  

How many starting QB's who have been in the league for at least a few years do you think would not have the same amount of success as Smith?  A better way to ask that is how many do you think _wouldn't_ do as well as Alex Smith if they were also playing on that 49er team?

Hell, just look at the current list of QB's, some of whom are rookies or have not been in the league for long, and tell me who you think wouldn't do as good as Alex Smith.

Mark Sanchez (who wasn't in the league as long as him anyway) is one of the few I can think of, and honestly I think he could have done pretty good if he played on that team.  
Kevin Kolb: He would still probably do well on that team.
Ryan Fitzpatrick: With Harbaugh coaching him and building the offense around his strong points he might be almost as good as Smith, but I'm going to say that Smith may be a little better.
I'm not familiar enough with some of the lower ranked QB's to comment.


----------



## shimazu

I dont feel bad for Alex Smith he had plenty of time to win the job but was a game manager at best tough shit bro form a help group with Kevin Kolb, Drew Bledsoe, and any other QB who it took an injury for the coach to realize the backup was better.


----------



## Care

You can compare him to those other guys all you want but none of them were first overall picks who went total bust to resurrect their career as a captain on a top 5 NFL team. Im not against starting kaepernick I just think Smith is getting a raw deal like he always has. This was his first year under the same offensive system in his career and it looks like next year he will be another system at this rate.


----------



## Tommyboy

Even if he gets traded I don't see him doing well anywhere else.  It's easy to play good when you have the luxury of having a defense that can force turnovers and score points while holding the other team to low scores.  Look at Tebow last year.  Alex Smith is a better QB than him, but both teams were holding their breaths when they had to come from behind, and were only contenders because of their D.  A part of me feels bad for him, but another part feels like he was only still a starting QB because of how well the team played.  

If he is that good of a QB then you shouldn't feel bad for him because he should be getting a starting position for another team next year, but I think that it's unlikely that he will, and if he does it will be for a shitty team.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

trade him to san diego


----------



## Kenickie

so that guy from Kansas City murder suicided his girlfriend/himself in front of his coaching staff. lame bro, lame.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah that is some crazy shit ^


----------



## Care

Id kill myself too if I was on the chiefs.


----------



## Mass08

Lol, thats fucked up.

So I'm pretty sure its going to be 49ers Vs. Patriots in the super bowl with the patriots of course winning and Tom Brady solidifying his legacy as the greatest quarterback ever.  Anyone else concur?


----------



## ArCi

Lol Care.


----------



## China Rider

tomorrow the rams will be wearing he blue and yellow unis they wore during the '99 superbowl year

last year they wore these bitches vs new orleans and whipped'em up for one of their only two wins

i'm giddy as fuck


----------



## Care

Id say good luck CR, but id be lying.


----------



## Care

Finnegan is such a little cocksucker. I hope Crabtree burns him this game.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I didn't get a chance to watch your team lose.  Do you think it will cause some more QB controversy?  Speaking of QB controversy is this the end of Mark Sanchez?  And if so, do they put in Tebow or stick with the 3rd string QB?


----------



## Care




----------



## ArCi

Steelers Defense is amazing.


I can't wait to see Pittsburgh beat New England in the playoffs.


----------



## China Rider

rams couldn't have scored if it wasn't for that awful pitch by kaeperdick

suck it harbaugh

feels good man

and yeah finnegan was playin' so dirty all game, grabbing losers by the helmets and smashing their heads in the ground it was awesome


----------



## suburu

12 carries Cam? Mindblowing.


----------



## Kenickie

nick foles starting for rest of the season, no surprise


----------



## alasdairm

congrats to arci as the #10 team in football beat their division rival to tie the bengals at 7-5.

congrats to china rider for his team's win against the powerhouse niners.

alasdair


----------



## Care

As a Rice fantasy owner I approve of that message suburu


----------



## China Rider

i fucking want one


----------



## ArCi

Lol what a ripoff. That will never ever be a Terrible Towel.

I'd love to wipe my ass with a "Jag Rag"


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Congrats to the Patsies for winning another Div title in what is consistently one of the weakest divisions in the NFL.  *yawn*


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ArCi said:


> Steelers Defense is amazing.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Pittsburgh beat New England in the playoffs.



IF Ben comes back this week, at least it will be at home.  Just hope he doesnt come back at anything less than 95-100% based on what we saw last year with his bum ankle.


----------



## alasdairm

pats (9-3) remaining games:

hou @ ne
sf @ ne
ne @ jac
mia @ ne

steelers (7-5) remaining games:

sd @ pit
pit @ dal
cin @ pit
cle @ pit

obviously, i think the pats will win all their remaining game and pit fans believe pittsburgh will do the same.

assuming each team drops one of those games (say, sf and dal games) then new england finishes at 12-4 and probably gets the 2nd seed. pittsburgh finishes at 10-6 and probably gets the 6th seed. how does pittsburgh play new england _at home_?

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> how does pittsburgh play new england _at home_?
> 
> alasdair



I think you overanalyzed a little too much.  Arci mentioned playing NE _in the playoffs_ and I was referring to Ben's possible return to play _this week_.

Maybe you are still drunk with Patsie AFC East 2012 title love?


----------



## alasdairm

maybe 

bye-a

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

looks like steelers should finish 9-7 at worst

DAMNIT

afc wildcard chase is boring as fuck this year


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> looks like steelers should finish 9-7 at worst
> 
> DAMNIT
> 
> afc wildcard chase is boring as fuck this year



Indy is a great story though.


----------



## Tommyboy

Sanchez is getting the start this week but lets see how long that lasts.  I predict another low scoring game.  It would be nice to see Tebow get some playing time against the team that many people would like to see him playing for next season.  If he does get some playing time it would be in the wildcat package or whatever, since it seems that McElroy is the second string 'traditional' QB and Tebow would be doing what he's been doing all season, which is um.... nothing.


----------



## Care

Sanchez has a tendency to pull out a good game every now and then, I think he has a good shot at bouncing back a little bit this week.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ And they have an easy schedule from here on out [Jacksonville, Tennessee, San Diego, Buffalo, then whoever they play in wild card playoff game, the division title game, the AFC championship game, and then of course the Super Bowl ].

This would also be a good schedule for McElroy if they want to see what he's got and if he's got the potential to be the future of the organization.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Tommyboy said:


> Sanchez is getting the start this week but lets see how long that lasts.  I predict another low scoring game.  It would be nice to see Tebow get some playing time against the team that many people would like to see him playing for next season.  If he does get some playing time it would be in the wildcat package or whatever, since it seems that McElroy is the second string 'traditional' QB and Tebow would be doing what he's been doing all season, which is um.... nothing.



Tebow is a prime example why the NCAA is a joke.


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
wait: hows that?


----------



## Busty St Clare

Let's wind back 4 years when everybody was blowing wind up Team Tebow. Despite having no arm and being slow as fuck. Don't get me wrong, plenty of great players are recognised superstars in college but it ignores the fact that plenty of great players get over looked every year because recruiting becomes a slave to a bunch of school kids. I miss the old days of the misfit Raiders.....


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I think the "everybody" you are referring to is that people liked Tebow as a person but not as a legit NFL player.  Josh McDaniels drafted him in the first round and got canned for being a fool.  Teams such as Pittsburgh, New England, NY Giants and even Washington (under Shanahan) find talent in the middle draft rounds.  Alfred Morris, hello?  Sure, Andrew Luck and RGIII got all the press in the draft but look at what they have done this year.  Only 2 teams were interested in Tebow this year: Jax and NY Jets.  Jax wanted him to sell tickets, Jets to sell hype and light a fire under Sanchez.  Teams that are trying to get good are the ones prone to drafting big names vs big talent which is why NE, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, NY Giants and Green Bay are perennial playoff contenders and everyone else is still looking for lightning in a bottle from the draft.


----------



## Mass08

Steelers have 0% chance of beating the Pats at any point in the playoffs.

If the Pats end up smoking the Texans on MNF (which I doubt they will but we'll see) then I think the rest of the league should be afraid...be very afraid...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Mass08 said:


> Steelers have 0% chance of beating the Pats at any point in the playoffs.
> 
> If the Pats end up smoking the Texans on MNF (which I doubt they will but we'll see) then I think the rest of the league should be afraid...be very afraid...except Eli and the Giants because they 0wn us.



Okay homer.  Fixd for ya.


----------



## China Rider

i used to think robert griffen was cool

now i just wish buckwheat would break something and go away for awhile


----------



## ArCi

I really wish people would stop calling him RG3.


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Sure, Andrew Luck and RGIII got all the press in the draft but look at what they have done this year.


er, andrew luck 3596 yards (4th) and 17 tds. rg3 2660 yards (19th) and 17 touchdowns.

mark sanchez, jay cutler, alex smith michael vick, christian ponder, etc. would take those numbers. luck and rg3 are both having great years and, particularly in luck's case, their teams are doing better than expected as a result. indianapolis should make the playoffs, washington too...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Mass08 said:


> Steelers have 0% chance of beating the Pats at any point in the playoffs.


welcome to s&g, friend. good to have you here.



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

ArCi said:


> I really wish people would stop calling him RG3.



yeah it's really bad and god knows what other nicknames spawn from this

i just call him bob griffen or buckwheat

some ram's fans like to call steven jackson SJax39 and i resent them for it


----------



## China Rider

i just watched a 5minute clip @ nfl.com of jeff fisher mic'ed up during the niners game

total goosebumps

i like the rams way more than any person


----------



## shimazu

NCAA is a joke but not for the reason Busty is trying to make, nobody was very high on Tim Tebow coming out of college, Josh McDouchels took a huge reach, and subsequently lost his job. 

Steelers could absolutely beat the Patriots in the playoffs, pretty sure Ryan Clark's sickel cell won't matter in Foxboro

also, anyone else surprised to find out the Cincinnati Bengals lead the league in sacks this year?


----------



## China Rider

kind of

i can't name a single player on their defense

i used to be able to name at least 6 defensive starters on every team(now it's like 2-3) back before sports>drugs

i wish they lead the team in getting sacked, i don't like andy dalton, afc north as a whole may have the biggest dbags at qb, i do like chris weinke though, errrr i mean brandon weeden


----------



## shimazu

Eagles lead the league in fumbles


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> also, anyone else surprised to find out the Cincinnati Bengals lead the league in sacks this year?


i was surprised to read that. that said, their defense is, i would say, in the top third of the league generally.

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

Geno Atkins is probably the best DT at getting sacks in the league


----------



## China Rider

marvin lewis is behind the original bad ass baltimore D

and after andy reid gets fired he just might be the longest tenured coach behind hood master belicheck 

i give him at least 3 more years


----------



## The Liberal Media

Suburu  

Vick still has the strongest arm in the NFL.. anyone who watches the game will tell you that, there was one throw in the cleveland game that Flacco's arm could only dream of

Flacco might be a close second in some quarters, but in terms of consistancy and throwing it in all conditions Rodgers throws a better out pattern than Flacco does.

Stafford is great if your only counting the long downfield , wind assisted throw.
Will all be moot  the Minute Glennon is drafted anyways.


----------



## suburu

The Liberal Media said:


> Suburu
> 
> Vick still has the strongest arm in the NFL.. anyone who watches the game will tell you that, there was one throw in the cleveland game that Flacco's arm could only dream of
> 
> Flacco might be a close second in some quarters, but in terms of consistancy and throwing it in all conditions Rodgers throws a better out pattern than Flacco does.
> 
> Stafford is great if your only counting the long downfield , wind assisted throw.
> Will all be moot  the Minute Glennon is drafted anyways.



Nice one Liberal but it must've been some other geezer you were having an 'NFL strong arm' debate with. Wasn't me bruv. 


Happy for Vick and his strong arms. Must be all that tricep work from holding back multiple bloodthirsty rottweilers and pitbulls. Shame about his butter fingers though!


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> Nice one Liberal but it must've been some other geezer you were having an 'NFL strong arm' debate with. Wasn't me bruv.
> 
> 
> Happy for Vick and his strong arms. Must be all that tricep work from holding back multiple bloodthirsty rottweilers and pitbulls. Shame about his butter fingers though!




Faire play , I must have been mistaken

Check Glennons arm  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=682RFNg_DN0

The minute he is drafted he will have the strongest arm in the NFL


----------



## alasdairm

^ i stopped watching after about a minute, a couple of 20-yard-ish passes and a couple of incompletions. what am i missing? should i keep watching?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

and anyway, arm strength is just one factor. some quarterbacks don't have particularly strong arms and are doing well e.g. andy dalton, andrew luck, matt ryan. tom brady doesn't have a particularly strong arm and i'd say it's not hindered him.

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

I wouldnt say Dalton is having a good year, never been enamoured with him as many are.
Arm isnt that important, but its a  decent factor, hence why the likes of Kellen Moore will never get a decent crack in the NFL. You need enough so that you can throw the deep outs or else NFL cb's will pick you off all day long as they can just break on  your throws


----------



## 23536

Really though, the only nationally televised game on a Sunday afternoon is Cowboys-Bengals?  Where's Bears-Vikings? Ravens-Redskins?

Fuck this stupid league.  I will no longer support their unbridled capitalism.  Plus the Dolphins are shit.


----------



## suburu

Apperently a shove to the chest is now illegal. One of the worst roughing the passer calls I've ever seen.


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> Apperently a shove to the chest is now illegal. One of the worst roughing the passer calls I've ever seen.



Goodells NFL is fucking lame


----------



## EatMushrooms

My nigga Cam is beastin it up on these bitch ass Falcons right now. I love it.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Yeah that Kim Newton might be good one day

I heard in College Dude was like Field of dreams

Pay him and he will play


----------



## Nine North

^ yeah, Newton was unstoppable that one year in college, he earned eery penny the school paid him (and there were lot of pennies)

can't believe my tv options are Cincy-Dal and Jets-Jags, this is bullshit, 4 o'clock games can't come fast enough. 
at least my fantasy team has jamaal charles putting up sick points


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

sorry big ben.


----------



## shimazu

that sucks Tommy the Phi/TB game was a good one

Nick Foles led a game winning drive with a td pass as time expired


----------



## Mass08

So happy the redskins beat the ravens!! Anyone know what happened with RG3? I saw the backup was playing.

Pittsburg got scraped by San Diego with Big Ben...i'd be scared for the playoffs if I was a Pit fan.

Can't wait for MNF!!!!!!!! Pats are gonna kill it.


----------



## suburu

Mass08 said:


> Anyone know what happened with RG3?



The refs were sucking his dick too hard and he fell over and hurt his knee.


----------



## Mass08

Someones jealous..


----------



## suburu

Someone's a Ravens fan


----------



## Nine North

This Saints-Giants game in insane, still the 1st quarter and there's already been 3 turnovers including a pick 6 and a kickoff return for a TD.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I took NYFG to win by 7-12 pts

If Brees can hook me up im making $490

Hook me up Drew


----------



## The Liberal Media

Giants up by 23 now, 

Brees wake up ! i need the 7-12 point  giants win !!!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Drew brees I love you
35-23
I took NYG at 7-12 win


----------



## Care

Pete Carroll is such a classless coach. Throwing deep balls when youre up 51-0 and its late in the 4th quarter...... I hope we break Russel Wilson when we play them in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tommyboy

The Liberal Media said:


> Drew brees I love you
> 35-23
> I took NYG at 7-12 win



How did that work out for you?  

I'm glad the Giants won.  Too bad the rest of the division won too.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Pete Carroll is such a classless coach. Throwing deep balls when youre up 51-0 and its late in the 4th quarter...... I hope we break Russel Wilson when we play them in a couple weeks.



harbaugh is classless too.

and running up the score isnt that big of a deal to me.


----------



## Care

What about harbaughs coaching is classless?


----------



## China Rider

yeah i see nothing wrong with seattle 'running up the score'

cause they are in the playoff hunt, gotta do what ever it takes to keep the mother rolling

people at that game had a fucking blast for sure

people at ralph wilson stadium, not so much


----------



## Care

The best way to win the game when youre up by 51 is to run the ball, not take 30+ yard shots at the endzone. Ive never been a pete carol hater, but today is a black eye in my book.


----------



## MikeOekiM

his handshake with Gym Shorts showed no class. he was basically rubbing the win in his face.

and then Shorts shoulda been the better man but he wasnt and started running after him


----------



## Care

The handshake has nothing to do with how he coaches.

And even so, the fact that gym shorts was so butthurt over the loss is somehow a knock on harbaugh? A rookie coach was excited about a win on the road against an undefeated team. If anything Schwartz was in the wrong for chasing him down and confronting him after the fact. If Shwartz wasnt such an asshole this would be a non-story.


----------



## MikeOekiM

both coaches made themselves look bad.

and not saying his coaching is classless. im saying hes a classless coach.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Thanks Steeler D for taking the day off.  You rock!

Best regards,

Phillip Rivers


----------



## neveroddoreven

Will people please stop throwing the word classless around for fucks sake. End of the day it doesnt matter for shit now does it, and it seems people only bring up the word with such vigor in american sports. In victory, exerting dominance is what its all about for some, and what should stop a team from putting on a show to display their superiority, giving the fans a bit of fun in the process, I dunno if that gets lost on the journey over the atlantic or something, but its fully accepted as part of sport the world over. All the etiquette does my head in, call a cunt a cunt and be done with it.


----------



## suburu

Cam Cameron FINALLY gets fired by the Ravens. Long overdue but many more problems besides the OC. I didn't think it would happen this late in the season. Long term it's a good decision though. 

Jim Caldwell gets promoted to OC. First game v Peyton, Von Miller & co should get very, very ugly.


----------



## Nine North

wow, surprised the ravens fired Cameron this late in the year too but that move is so incredibly overdue, the guy is a joke


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SD just played a good game and that how they should always play. D was on top of it, Rivers wasnt careless,and coaching was conservative enough. Now if we played that way the whole season we could of went somewhere. Actually SD still has a chance for a wildcard spot. I think the bengals have to lose out and some other crazy stuff.


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> and running up the score isnt that big of a deal to me.


agreed. god forbid a team should play football for a full 60 minutes...

#1 team in football beaten by san diego. san diego!



alasdair


----------



## Max Power

suburu said:


> Cam Cameron FINALLY gets fired by the Ravens. Long overdue but many more problems besides the OC. I didn't think it would happen this late in the season. Long term it's a good decision though.
> 
> Jim Caldwell gets promoted to OC. First game v Peyton, Von Miller & co should get very, very ugly.



Too bad their problem is defense. Way to let a rookie back-up QB throw a TD and then immediately run it up the middle for two.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I don't understand why it's considered a bad thing either. Around the rest of the world it would be the losing team who has to answer to the fans for such a score. We aren't talking about a school team here. We are talking about professional athletes who are paid to put in an effort and earn their inflated salaries. If my next contract depended on me scoring TD I would be raking them up at such a rate that it would be impossible to not keep my job. We are also talking about Arizona here, a team that many people were expecting to make the play offs and even push for a division title. If you want to switch off and not do your job you deserve to have your face rubbed in it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

busty what time do you watch the games over in australia ?


----------



## Busty St Clare

We usually get two of the Sunday games starting around 4.30am- 11am Monday morning before work and I watch the TNF game around 11am Friday mornings that I have off. They will then replay them throughout the week. This is on free to air television, I don't bother with pay tv/cable as I can P2P any other games that I want to view.


----------



## Care

Great to see more foreigners getting into the NFL. Do you have a favorite team busty?

49er safeties lay the wood.


----------



## Max Power

cut Randy Moss.


----------



## Care

^ He had a couple receptions for us and almost hauled in a 40+ yard TD.

I never expected him to be the old Randy but he does contribute some, enough to be worth a roster spot.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I have no problem with running up the score, a lot of these backups are playing for another year or another contract, thats fine.

What I dont appreciate is when it fucks up my bets like yesterday.
The Giants were fine in the 4th Q and continued to pile it on for no reason, and screwed one of my bets , albeit that was buffered by me taking the over and the spread


----------



## suburu

Max Power said:


> Too bad their problem is defense



Good work Columbo


----------



## The Liberal Media

I think the best thing about yesterday is that the Raiders didnt lose !


----------



## China Rider

i still can't believe that brandon fucking gibson manned up yesterday and caught the game winning td(6rec 100yds 1td)

he'll be lucky to make the team next year, he knows this and guessing was motivated by it

rams offensive played like tebow, horrible for 57 minutes, great for 3

can't wait for next week vs vikings, i think rams fuck them up and finally make a statement with a W - because if there's one thing they can do consistently is stop the run(big thanks to first year rams micheal brokers(better than suh!), kendall langford and jo-lonn dunbar)

i can't wait till it comes down to week 17 @ seattle just like 2 years ago, and more than likely the same result

edit:
and don't expect adrian peterson to break eric dickerson's single season rush yard record; cause just like he did to alex smith' jo_lonn dunbar is going to end his career


----------



## suburu

I picked the Rams. Knew they'd do the biz.

...meanwhile back at the ranch, the Patriots are tearing the Texans a new one on all phases


----------



## Mass08

Yes sir!! Did anyone expect any less though?


----------



## Tommyboy

How about NYG safety Stevie Brown!  He has 7 interceptions this season, and 2 forced fumbles.   He had 2 picks in the game vs the Saints, and is playing way beyond his expectations.  He is in his third season (and his 1st with the Giants) so is still a young player learning the new defense, but considering he only played 8 games last season for IND accumulating only 5 tackles, and 25 tackles in hist first year with Oakland, nobody expected him to have the type of year he is having so far.  He already has 2x as many tackles as he did in his second best season, and his two forced fumbles, 2 recovered fumbles, 7 interceptions, 8 passes defended, and 3 stuffs all came this season with the Giants (his stats).



The Liberal Media said:


> I have no problem with running up the score, a lot of these backups are playing for another year or another contract, thats fine.
> 
> What I dont appreciate is when it fucks up my bets like yesterday.
> The Giants were fine in the 4th Q and continued to pile it on for no reason, and screwed one of my bets , albeit that was buffered by me taking the over and the spread



Are you kidding me?  The Giants didn't pile it on for no reason.  They have a very good reason; Drew Brees.  There is no comfortable lead against him, and they found that out in the 3rd quarter when there was a momentum change to the Saints who scored 14 points to make the score 35-27 so a TD and FG would have given them the lead.  In the 4th quarter once the Giants extended their lead from the passing TD to Cruz they ran the ball, and the TD run by David Wilson was off of a pitch.  They weren't going for big plays at that point, so were just trying to eat up the clock to keep the ball out of Brees' hands by running the ball and making short passes.     

Care, what do you think about Brandon Jacobs being suspended for the rest of the season due to his social media posts about him 'rotting away' this season?  It's not going to make a difference since he wasn't really playing anyway (what was he active for only 3 games or something?) and only had 5 carries for 7 yards all season.  I wonder if any team will pick him up next season.  I'm sure that he is regretting going to San Francisco this season, and even though he was offered more money by them, it's not going to pay since he's likely done after this season so won't be making any more money.  If he was unhappy with his role last season with the Giants when he played 14 games and had 152 carries, it's no wonder he is reacting this way now that he will finish this season with only 5 carries in 3 games.    

He never really left the Giants I guess.  Even when the 49ers played the Giants this season I think I remember hearing how he was hanging out with the Giants players after the game, and saying how it was hard to root against them.  Basically S'ing their D's...


----------



## Mass08

Patriots put on a clinic last night....holding the 2nd ranked offense to only 14 points.


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> i still can't believe that brandon fucking gibson manned up yesterday and caught the game winning td(6rec 100yds 1td)
> 
> he'll be lucky to make the team next year, he knows this and guessing was motivated by it
> 
> rams offensive played like tebow, horrible for 57 minutes, great for 3
> 
> can't wait for next week vs vikings, i think rams fuck them up and finally make a statement with a W - because if there's one thing they can do consistently is stop the run(big thanks to first year rams micheal brokers(better than suh!), kendall langford and jo-lonn dunbar)
> 
> i can't wait till it comes down to week 17 @ seattle just like 2 years ago, and more than likely the same result
> 
> edit:
> and don't expect adrian peterson to break eric dickerson's single season rush yard record; cause just like he did to alex smith' jo_lonn dunbar is going to end his career



nobody can stop AD


----------



## Wyld 4 X

After last night's beat down of the Texans, the annual Patsie circle jerk is in full HD mode now (by fans and the media)...but they may have to play them again @ Houston in the playoffs if their records hold up.  Also a chance the Patsies may have to go to Denver in the playoffs if they lose to SF.  You know Payton wants a chance to beat them again instead of letting Eli do it again.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MikeOekiM said:


> nobody can stop AD



Cam Cameron could!


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> After last night's beat down of the Texans, the annual Patsie circle jerk is in full HD mode now (by fans and the media)...but they may have to play them again @ Houston in the playoffs if their records hold up.  Also a chance the Patsies may have to go to Denver in the playoffs if they lose to SF.  You know Payton wants a chance to beat them again instead of letting Eli do it again.


let your hate flow.

your team sucks this year. i get it. do you need a hug?

alasdair


----------



## Mass08

So if the pats blow out SF sunday what will everyone be saying then?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Im already picking Pats to beat niners since they're home.


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> Im already picking Pats to beat niners since they're home.



Thats a safe bet, especially considering what happened last night. Huge statement win by the Patriots.

The 49ers will be underdogs, on the road in Foxborough against a red hot patriots team that is looking more and more complete when it counts..... December

Should be a fantastic game next week, I will say though that the 49ers defense is on another level compared to the texans, so I wouldnt count on brady putting up 40+ again, and kaepernicks read option is different animal compared to the Texans running game. Whoever wins that game will have the bragging rights as the #1 team heading into the next week, that is for sure.

I am very excited about it, Sunday night football baby!


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Whoever wins that game will have the bragging rights as the #1 team heading into the next week, that is for sure.


also one thing that's for sure?

rams>niners

all day any day no matter what you say 

have a great day


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> let your hate flow.
> 
> your team sucks this year. i get it. do you need a hug?
> 
> alasdair



Sorry alas, did you skip a stroke or do you have a nervous tic when you think of Eli and how much he 0wnz you?

My team does kind of suck right now.  Oh well.  I'll be over it long before I get to watch Brady pout in the playoffs.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Whoever wins that game will have the bragging rights as the #1 team heading into the next week, that is for sure.



I dont believe #1 teams lose at home to teams that lose 9 games in a row or get pounded 58-0.


----------



## alasdairm

^ weaksauce. that's why we have a season and not just one game.

what's worse - losing one early season game against arizona or losing to oakland, tennessee, cleveland and san diego, 4 of the weakest teams in football?

remind me which is a better record: 10-3 and already division champion or 7-6?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

lol at some of the steeler's loses

they are not a threat to anybody, even at 100% health

alasdamn


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> ^ weaksauce. that's why we have a season and not just one game.
> 
> what's worse - losing one early season game against arizona or losing to oakland, tennessee, cleveland and san diego, 4 of the weakest teams in football?
> 
> remind me which is a better record: 10-3 and already division champion or 7-6?
> 
> alasdair



Congrats on another division title but you should at least admit it is one of the consistently weakest in the NFL.  As I stated last season, until something changes for the better, the Patsies have 6 wins before opening day every year.  Better competition would probably have made for at least one more SB win (or maybe hope for an opponent that is not the NY Giants).

If your team makes it in to the post season, regular season records means squat because you are in the playoffs.  Whether you are 16-0 or 7-9, all that matters is you made it.  Of course, 7-9 is embarrassing in the playoffs but only if you are the team that loses to that 7-9 team in the playoffs.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> lol at some of the steeler's loses
> 
> they are not a threat to anybody, even at 100% health
> 
> alasdamn



We'll see.  If they somehow manage to make it in, they have won it from the 6th seed before.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I agree. As much as momentum is an advantage going into the play offs, when it comes down to it Dec, Jan football it is very rarely run and gun, particularly when played out doors. I am not foolish enough to put money on Pittsburgh winning the Super Bowl but their style of play and Big Ben's track record means that even the Patriots would want to avoid them and face a team like the Ravens or Denver.


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Congrats on another division title but you should at least admit it is one of the consistently weakest in the NFL.  As I stated last season, until something changes for the better, the Patsies have 6 wins before opening day every year.  Better competition would probably have made for at least one more SB win (or maybe hope for an opponent that is not the NY Giants).


the afc east is a weak division but what it is that sports fans like to say? "_on any given sunday..._"

the steelers lost games this season to some of the weakest teams in the nfl so i know you agree with me 

and, fwiw, the ravens have traditionally been a solid division rival but cincinnatti and cleveland are hardly powerhouse dynasties...

let's hope we see a repeat of the 04-05 afc championship game 

alasdair


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> also one thing that's for sure?
> 
> rams>niners
> 
> all day any day no matter what you say
> 
> have a great day



Keep believing that CR, If akers could make a damn field goal the better team would have won.

The rams are on the upswing but guess what.... Come January the Rams will be right where they belong. Sitting at home watching the 49ers in playoffs.

The redskins beat the Giants twice last year, and the Giants took home the crown. I wouldnt say its far fetched a similar scenario happens in San Francisco.

And the butthurtedness of steelers fans in here makes me giggle.

Every team int eh NFL has a black eye when they lost to an underdog this year. That all goes out the window in December and January folks.


----------



## China Rider

rams rush defense has been money the past two weeks
telling ya man that defensive line is going to be among the cream over the next 5 years, so young, so talented 

frank gore 23 carries 58 yards, fred jackson/cj spiller 16 carries 51 yards
rams next 3 games will be vs teams with power rushing games(min, tampa, seattle)
they can do this.....go into playoffs with 6 game win steak watch the fuck out mother assholes

adrian peterson will not go over 100 this weekend

anyone else hate it when coaches/players defer questions regarding playoffs/the future with 'our only concern is *next team on schedule*,* that's the only thing we can control*'

oly?

than why are you not undefeated if you can control the next game?

so sick of robotic' 'saying the right thing' anwsers i wish someone would just be like hell yeah we are going to win the super bowl, etc

two weeks ago aldon smith gave a great interview on rome's radio show, saying that he sees himself having 40 sacks in a season one day and getting 10 sacks in a single game isn't too far fetched.....a day later karlos dansby was on saying he's got 10 more years of good football left in him(he's in his 9th year i believe)


----------



## China Rider

Busty St Clare said:


> I agree. As much as momentum is an advantage going into the play offs, when it comes down to it Dec, Jan football it is very rarely run and gun, particularly when played out doors. I am not foolish enough to put money on Pittsburgh winning the Super Bowl but their style of play and Big Ben's track record means that even the Patriots would want to avoid them and face a team like the Ravens or *Denver*.



the would rather play the steelers

i promise


----------



## Busty St Clare

At home?


----------



## China Rider

it doesn't matter

denver is a better football team in every aspect of the game

well maybe not kicker, i just found out earlier today that shawn suisem is the best kicker in the nfl.....


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> the afc east is a weak division but what it is that sports fans like to say? "_on any given sunday..._"
> 
> the steelers lost games this season to some of the weakest teams in the nfl so i know you agree with me
> 
> and, fwiw, the ravens have traditionally been a solid division rival but cincinnatti and cleveland are hardly powerhouse dynasties...
> 
> let's hope we see a repeat of the 04-05 afc championship game
> 
> alasdair



The thing about Cleveland is that all those high draft picks have to pay off a some point, right?  Every season I think this is the year when the AFC North just beat each other up but, with the exception of last year especially, its always Pittsburgh & Baltimore fighting for the division title.

It mystifies me how the Steelers play consistently down to their competition.  And its not something unique to this year either.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> it doesn't matter
> 
> denver is a better football team in every aspect of the game
> 
> well maybe not kicker, i just found out earlier today that *shawn suisem is the best kicker in the nfl*.....



Thanks, jerk.  Now watch the Steelers lose a game on a missed FG.


----------



## Care

Denver >>> Pittsburgh this year, no question.

And im eating my preseason words. I didnt think manning would be _this_ good coming off major surgery.

Also, Adrian Peterson having a career year after coming off major acl/mcl surgery at the very end of last season. What a freak. He really is purple Jesus.

Looks like the 49ers vs Seahawks game got moved to Sunday night football. 2 Sunday night games in a row, prime time baby.


----------



## China Rider

all those losers wearing suits on national TV actually agree with me when it comes to rams shutting down AP

feels weird getting some love from the media


----------



## The Liberal Media

Good to hear Axl is safe and well , thanks for the update Tommyboy
My post last week was more from fustration about my bet, I know you always have to keep Brees off the field, golden rule.

Not looking forward to the Toilet Bowl later against the Chefs, hopefully we can snatch defeat from the jaws of victory and continue the march to the #1 pick, and make Brady Quimm look all pro at the same time.

Hopefully the REAL Tommyboy will can Dennis Allen at seasons end


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> it doesn't matter
> 
> denver is a better football team in every aspect of the game
> 
> well maybe not kicker, i just found out earlier today that shawn suisem is the best kicker in the nfl.....




The Polish Cannon says Hello






Gotta love a kicker who would react like that 

On the fucking sideline !!!!


----------



## shimazu

Patriots fans are automatically in the wrong considering your team is a bunch of cheaters

whos to say they didnt cheat their way to those Super Bowls, considering Spygate happwnwd afterwards


----------



## China Rider

i know it's early

but AP's stats so far: 8 carries, 8 yards....suck it!

and holy shit brian quick with a sick ass 'jump ball' TD

go rams!

edit:moments after i typed that he breaks an 82 yard td, lol


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> Patriots fans are automatically in the wrong considering your team is a bunch of cheaters
> 
> whos to say they didnt cheat their way to those Super Bowls, considering Spygate happwnwd afterwards




Shouldnt have even been there in the first place

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lNI-Uq_fww

We win that game and win the Superbowl, Gruden never leaves and a real Dynasty is born, and we dont have to put up with the years of circle jerking over hooded Emporor  Billy  Belichick and  Han Solo Brady


----------



## Nine North

Eli and Tynes are making a cold, dark, dreary, depressing day even colder, darker, drearier, and more depressing
getting destroyed by Assy Ice was not part of my plans for today

and now a total fail on 4th down and 1, ugh, fuck this


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Shouldnt have even been there in the first place
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lNI-Uq_fww
> 
> We win that game and win the Superbowl, Gruden never leaves and a real Dynasty is born, and we dont have to put up with the years of circle jerking over hooded Emporor  Billy  Belichick and  Han Solo Brady


could have. should have. would have...






ap is tearing up stl today - 119 yards and a touchdown and it's still the first half... at least there's only one person in s&g who is surprised 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

take away that huge run and he's doing shit

whatever

i'm man enough to eat my own words, rams are getting fucked up, props to the vikings

i won't be like unnamed s&g'ers who disappear when their teams choke

cause i'm not a bich

still think rams have a chance....


----------



## shimazu

whoa whoa whoa its not disappearing if you really dont care anymore


----------



## alasdairm

^ 


China Rider said:


> take away that huge run and he's doing shit


this may be the funniest thing i have ever read on bluelight. thanks.

take away all the money and rich people are exactly the same as poor people...

lol so much it hurts 

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

alasdairm said:


> ^ this may be the funniest thing i have ever read on bluelight. thanks.
> 
> take away all the money and rich people are exactly the same as poor people...
> 
> lol so much it hurts
> 
> alasdair




Frank Gore has made a career of using 50 plus runs to bump up his ypc

Take those away and he is Glen Coffee


----------



## China Rider

i dont have time to decode your dogshit ali

and if you think that's the funniest think you've read on bl, your sense of humor is really poor(which after reading your posts in the 'peep show' thread, maybe im on to something...that show is awful)


and i wasn't talkin' about you shim,mostly about axl and SEC mouth breathers


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Take those away and he is Glen Coffee


you're as funny as china rider. can you guys hear what you're saying? it's comedy gold.

take away the fact that he discovered penicillin and alexander fleming is just another guy.

take away the fact that he invented the telephone and alexander graham bell is just another guy.

take away the fact that he could play guitar and jim hendrix is just another guy.

take away the fact that he's won three superbowls and a bunch of yards and a bunch of touchdowns and tom brady is just another crappy quarterback.



alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Hahaha Rams got fucked up by AP.

And the Ravens have been exposed... There offense is a fucking joke. They have a 0% at winning a Superbowl this year.

Also I'm willing to bet Kirk Cousins will end up landing a starting position with another team next year.


----------



## China Rider

he broke loose on a 83 yarder

take away that and he's having an extremely sub par game

i'm done trying to explain what's really going on, none of you are watching the game, yet clearly have more insight than me cause you've peeked at the box score

there are 5 other reason not named adrian peterson to why the vikings are dominating this game

i value alisdarim sports takes as much as i value most of the losers on ESPN


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> he broke loose on a 83 yarder
> 
> take away that and he's having an extremely sub par game


take away the fact that he was a musical genius and mozart was just another guy who's not a musical genius...

lol.

you can make anything great sound ordinary by _taking away_ the thing that makes it great...

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

Yeah cos if you take away McFaddens longest run of 64 this year his average drops down to 3.0 from a WHOPPING 3.4

Like you said Alisdair it makes a lot of difference


----------



## China Rider

you're really making me question your logic

what the fuck you talking about

bradfords fumble and pick 6 are far more influential in this outcome

and peterson jus broke another huge run

you guys win, AP is dominating


----------



## The Liberal Media

ArCi said:


> Hahaha Rams got fucked up by AP.
> 
> And the Ravens have been exposed... There offense is a fucking joke. They have a 0% at winning a Superbowl this year.
> 
> Also I'm willing to bet *Kirk Cousins *will end up landing a starting position with another team next year.



Nice and tidy QB .

Lovely example of why you draft a underskilled yet pro ready QB in rounds 3-6 , instead of the "project"

Get the sick project in round 2, and the raw one in 6 or 7 as they have zero long term trade value, whereas you get get the pro ready guy who is further down the board with 3rd-6th round picks and showcase him , parlay it for further picks when he finally gets to play


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> you're really making me question your logic


how much more simple could it be? you can make anything great sound ordinary by _taking away_ the thing that makes it great...

shimazu gets it.

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

Packers about to win 3rd in a row
Season starts about now  they say ....

Isnt the superbowl in a dome this year? 

Aaron Rodgers last 8 dome games
71%
25td
1(Yes *One*) Int

Better hope the pack dont make it to the final dance this year ( Or face ATL in the playoffs in Georgia)


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> how much more simple could it be? you can make anything great sound ordinary by _taking away_ the thing that makes it great...
> 
> shimazu gets it.
> 
> alasdair


you know what bro there's only one way to end this

knife fite


----------



## alasdairm

you'll just fumble it.



alasdair


----------



## Care

AP is such a beast. I hate him because he raped me in fantasy football today, but you cant help but appreciate how awesome a player he is, especially mere months after coming off major acl/mcl surgery.


----------



## alasdairm

yeah, but if you ignore his career ~10,000 yards and 137 touchdowns, he's basically no better than me.



alasdair


----------



## Care

Yea and if you ignore all his big muscles i could beat his ass.

Man, these seahwks are on fire recently, I know its just the bills and cardinals but still....

Gonna be a great game next week.

The cardianls deserve the first round draft pick this year despite their 4 wins, by far the worst team in the NFL. One of my best friends is a die hard cardinals fan, and he was talking all kinds of shit when they were 4-0 to start the year. Obviously he has quieted down quite a bit these days.


----------



## Pander Bear

China Rider said:


> and i wasn't talkin' about you shim,mostly about axl and SEC mouth breathers



god shut the fuck up, donkey dick.

My team steamrolled the superbowl champs today. I just lurk in this thread now because I can't handle listening to you rationalize loving such a shitty team seven times a day. You're worse than alasdair— at least he's crowing about a team that can actually deliver.

Sorry some of us have shit going on IRL. We can't set it aside to make you feel special. You aren't. Now go cook up a bigger shot than usual.


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> god shut the fuck up, donkey dick.



Is that supposed to be an insult?


----------



## alasdairm

Pander Bear said:


> You're worse than alasdair— at least he's crowing about a team that can actually deliver.


yet another pb gem that would make for a great signature (for me  )

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

Nine North said:


> Eli and Tynes are making a cold, dark, dreary, depressing day even colder, darker, drearier, and more depressing
> getting destroyed by Assy Ice was not part of my plans for today
> 
> and now a total fail on 4th down and 1, ugh, fuck this



Tynes is probably the worst kicker to have remained a starter while being consistently bad each year.  He has a short range so his misses aren't even from far away.  And back before they moved the spot of the kickoff he was barely ever able to kick the ball into the end zone for a touchback.

I knew the Giants would lose today.  They were without their starting cornerback and safety against a team with wide receivers that are deep threats.  On top of that they were without their starting running backs.


----------



## alasdairm

it seems to be heaven or hell with eli manning... 161 yards, 0 td, 2 int for a qb rating of 38.91

dismal.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

^ It seems that when they are playing against a team that they know is trying to prove something against them that they just lay down in front of them.  Unless of course it's in the playoffs.


----------



## Pander Bear

hey: we're not the ones still trying to win our division. the giants were the team with something to play for.


----------



## alasdairm

well, the bluster from the rams and steelers fans seems to have quietened down a bit 

care, your 49ers have come to play at gillette stadium - they've dominated q1 but a long way to go...

alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

*waits for Patriots fans to crawl into a hole*


----------



## alasdairm

i'm backing slowly into my cave. both the patriots themselves and the sf d are making the patriots look pretty ordinary tonight



alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

haha, I said that at halftime. I was expecting it to bite me on the arse.


----------



## Nine North

wow, suddenly the Pats are making this a game


----------



## Tommyboy

Pander Bear said:


> hey: we're not the ones still trying to win our division. the giants were the team with something to play for.



I think Eli knows they don't have it in them to win it all again this year so is just kind of going through the motions.  The Falcons wanted to get even for the whooping we put on them last season in the playoffs, and they also wanted to avoid losing 2 games in a row this close to the playoffs.


----------



## Nine North

Tommyboy said:


> I think Eli knows they don't have it in them to win it all again this year so is just kind of going through the motions.  The Falcons wanted to get even for the whooping we put on them last season in the playoffs, and they also wanted to avoid losing 2 games in a row this close to the playoffs.



I've been thinking Eli is playing through some injury, never believed that "tired arm" thing the team was saying a few weeks back and think whatever was bothering him before is still messing him up. But yeah, the whole team looks like it's having a typical postbowl hangover, too fogged out too often, not on the same page, etc, and yeah, no doubt the Falcs wanted vengeance for last year, that was a 100% whupping

this NE-SF game has gotten sick!


----------



## Care

WOW WHAT A EPIC ASS GAME!

My voice is hoarse from screaming at the television cursing Tom Brady. That guy seriously has to be the GOAT the way he pulled his team back from a deficit like that against a defense like the 49ers, and this is coming from a huge 49ers/Joe Montana fan. Much respect to him and the patriots organization.

I think a rematch would make a great superbowl.

And how about LaMichael James and that clutch kickoff return, almost took it to the house, but it didnt matter because crabtree juked his man out of his shoes on the next play and scored. James/Crabtree split the gameball IMO because they steped up and made a play when no one else seemed to be able to do anything.

This definitely takes the edge off of my fantasy football woes.

Who said the patriots cant lose at home in december?

C-C-C-C-C-ombobreaker!


----------



## Busty St Clare

Care said:


> I think a rematch would make a great superbowl.



Werd


----------



## Care

Once again, Pete Carrol is running up the score on his opponent by opting to go for a fake punt when his team has a 30 point lead. What a classless tool, I hope we crush the Seahawks next week.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons superbowl guise


----------



## Care

nu uh, 49ers


----------



## shimazu

AP is probably taking HGH. Since everyone acts all surprised when then shit comes out im calling it now.

Did anyone see that injury last year? And he comes back this soon and THIS good.

Juice

Calling a Packers / Texans SB

I wouldnt mind seeing the Texans win after Wade Phillips got run out of Dallas, fuck the Cowboys


----------



## aanallein

I can't see how HGH wouldn't be regularly used by nearly all US pro athletes at this point.


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> AP is probably taking HGH. Since everyone acts all surprised when then shit comes out im calling it now.
> 
> Did anyone see that injury last year? And he comes back this soon and THIS good.
> 
> Juice
> 
> Calling a Packers / Texans SB
> 
> I wouldnt mind seeing the Texans win after Wade Phillips got run out of Dallas, fuck the Cowboys



Im not sure about NFL rules specifically, but most serious injury rehab has some sort of anabolic steroid use for recovery.

I dont see it as an issue.

If he is doing something against the rules and getting away with it, im sure its not something that is unique to him.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Who said the patriots cant lose at home in december?


what are you talking about? take away the niners last field goal and touchdown and new england totally wins that game!

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

It really sucks when your team doesnt play up to its potential in December and the division leader is slumping too.  At least the Bengals are playing with some fight.

Awesome Sunday night game.  Once Kaepernick learns to tweak his longer throws that offense will be deadly.  They left 2 or 3 TDs on the field last night because of bad/errant throws.  The INT in the end zone was inexcusable but that comes with a young QB I suppose.  Patsies made more mistakes though and that was the difference once Tommyboy got rolling.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> It really sucks when your team doesnt play up to its potential in December and the division leader is slumping too.  At least the Bengals are playing with some fight.
> 
> Awesome Sunday night game.  Once Kaepernick learns to tweak his longer throws that offense will be deadly.  They left 2 or 3 TDs on the field last night because of bad/errant throws.  The INT in the end zone was inexcusable but that comes with a young QB I suppose.  Patsies made more mistakes though and that was the difference once Tommyboy got rolling.



Kaepernick has all the physical traits to be an elite QB.

If youve watched him play the last few weeks you know he can run. He also has one of the strongest arms in the league. They mentioned last night that he was a star pitcher and baseball recruit in high school and can throw a 94 mile an hour fastball. He is also very tall, and a smart kid to boot. Cant ask for much more than that.

He also grew up 1/2 an hours drive from where I live, is almost the same age as me and I watched him play live against my college when he was at Nevada (he tore us a new asshole every time) adding to my fan-boy-ism. He was an unwanted child and raised by adoptive parents too, cant help but root for someone like that.

With a few more years under Harbaugh (who has a sterling record as a QB coach) I think he has a shot to be one of the best in the league.


----------



## ArCi

Robert Griffin III
Andrew Luck
Russel Wilson
Colin Kaepernick

Has there ever been this many good rookie QB's?

You could also mention Weeden and Tannehill, but I don't think they will have the type of success in their careers like the 4 guys above will.


----------



## Care

Technically Kaepernick is in his 2nd year. However he has less playing time than all the other guys you mention, so your point is pretty valid despite the technicality. Also noteworthy of all of those QB's is that they are great pocket passes and can also run. It seems like the prototype for NFL QB's is shifting before our eyes. I bet more value will be put into athleticism and mobility when evaluating QB's in the draft moving forward.


----------



## Nine North

ArCi said:


> Robert Griffin III
> Andrew Luck
> Russel Wilson
> Colin Kaepernick
> 
> Has there ever been this many good rookie QB's?
> 
> You could also mention Weeden and Tannehill, but I don't think they will have the type of success in their careers like the 4 guys above will.



Interesting, this very well could go down as one of the great qb classes of all time, throw in Newton last year and officially Kaep (though he's more like the pro version of redshirt freshman) and this group at least to start off might rival the class of '83 with Elways, Marino, and Jim Kelly

and of course Todd Blackledge and Doug O'Brien, who could forget them


----------



## Care

#GOLDSONING






I love this celebration he does. Hardest hitting safety in the league.


----------



## China Rider

i hate this thread and everything it stands for

good teams are so boring


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> i hate this thread and everything it stands for
> 
> good teams are so boring



As a rams fan I think you have to be happy with this season. They had a tough schedule and managed to beat some good teams. They showed they have some young talent with potential to get even better.

Other than the 2010 season this is the best season the Rams have had in about a decade, and most importantly you guys have a solid head coach and a slew of draft picks next year. If nothing else it gives you reason to hope for improvement in the offseason.

And are you really calling last nights game boring?


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> i hate this thread and everything it stands for
> 
> good teams are so boring


hey, take away the rams' losses to detroit, chicago, green bay, new england, new york jets and minnesota and they went unbeaten this season!

see you in the playoffs next season 

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

if you take away Roy Williams from existence the Eagles might have a super bowl


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> As a rams fan I think you have to be happy with this season. They had a tough schedule and managed to beat some good teams. They showed they have some young talent with potential to get even better.
> 
> Other than the 2010 season this is the best season the Rams have had in about a decade, and most importantly you guys have a solid head coach and a slew of draft picks next year. If nothing else it gives you reason to hope for improvement in the offseason.
> 
> And are you really calling last nights game boring?


a. i didn't watch last night's game, as soon as the ram's game ended i met up with my candy man and got my self doped  out of my mind and passed out by 10
b. i am satisfied with this year and look forward to the future with the snisher regime(gm les snead/coach fisher), improvements were made and future looks good....we really don't need anything besides a great olineman, a play making linebacker, and a pair of safeties....every other position just needs time to develop,fisher and many across the media claims to LOVE bradford and think he can be a brady/rogers type...i say next year his is last chance before we should start looking elsewhere(not the draft, sign a vet), it just sucks being so close to being a good team
c. 2012 rams>2010 rams....by a long shot....even though '10 rams were a game away from playoffs and lost like 5 games by 5 points or less, you're right, this year's schedule was pretty brutal, can't wait to play the afc south next year
d. rams>niners, despite niners>29 other teams and 20 other teams>rams

e. alasdairm why you gotta rag my tits? i fucking hate the patriots and i don't bust yer ballz, i guess it's because you love me and i'm okay with that


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> rams>niners



Gimmie a break, other than that fluky bullshit win this year (and thats exactly what it was and you know it) the Rams have one win on the 49ers since 2007. They day the Rams soundly beat the 49ers, or have a better record, you can reasonably make that claim, but at this point it would be like claiming the cardinals are better than the patriots.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> e. alasdairm why you gotta rag my tits?


because of stupidity like this: "_rams>niners_"

you're (almost) as bad as some of these ludicrous "_#1 team in football_" steelers fans 

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

You just wait until the Playoffs ali..... We'll see.


----------



## Care

There are 6 active Super Bowl winning Head Coaches in the NFL, and Harbaugh has beaten every one of them at least once. The other HC's that have won SB's are retired/in broadcasting, like Dungy, Cowher, Gruden, and Billick.

Mike Shannahan (1997, 1998 )- 19-11 W in 2011
Tom Coughlin (2007, 2011)- 27-20 W in 2011 (1-2 overall record)
Mike Tomlin (2008 )- 20-3 W in 2011
Sean Payton-Suspended, but still active (2009)- 36-32 W in 2011 playoffs
Mike McCarthy (2010)- 30-22 W in 2012
Bill Bellichek (2001, 2003, 2004)- 41-34 W in 2012

That is a 6-2 record against SB winning HC's. That is very impressive for a HC who has 34 NFL games as a HC to his resume. Seems like its only a matter of time until he is on the list himself.


----------



## Tommyboy

The Jets just sealed their fate with that loss, but do you think that Sanchez sealed his fate as well?  He threw 4 interceptions, the last one being on a potential game winning drive where he lobbed the ball up off his back foot into triple coverage.  Then when there was still some hope due to a horrible punt by the Titans, Sanchez dropped the snap and turned it over for the 5th time.  

Since they are now mathematically eliminated from the playoffs they should bench Sanchez to see what McElroy can do.  They are going to have to make a QB switch for next season so might as well see if McElroy can be their guy before looking to draft or trade for a new QB in the offseason.  They clearly can't stick with Sanchez though, who threw 4 picks when he knew that his job depends on his performance these last few games.


----------



## Max Power

Tommyboy said:


> The Jets just sealed their fate with that loss, but do you think that Sanchez sealed his fate as well?  He threw 4 interceptions, the last one being on a potential game winning drive where he lobbed the ball up off his back foot into triple coverage.  Then when there was still some hope due to a horrible punt by the Titans, Sanchez dropped the snap and turned it over for the 5th time.



Unless they fire Rex Ryan, I don't see the Jets benching Sanchez who is set to make a ton of money next season. This Tebow signing was the most anti-climactic shit ever.



Also, gotta love Pete Carroll. Get bitched at for dropping 50 points one week, go back and do it again the following week.


----------



## Care

Im pretty sure Sanchez is done in NY. The expectations for the Jets are too high to have bad performance after bad performance against teams that good teams need to beat.

However, I think the problem in NY is much much deeper than just Sanchez. Ive always been a Rex Ryan hater, and if I were in charge of the Jets I would Get a new HC and start rebuilding. They have a solid defense when healthy, but their offense is horrible in every aspect of the game. They need playmakers at RB/WR/QB. They need a better o-line. They need a lot of things and I wouldnt be surprised if the jets look like a new team next year.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> you're (almost) as bad as some of these ludicrous "_#1 team in football_" steelers fans
> 
> alasdair



1 = some?

Your brain just loses all basic functionality when the Patsies lose, man.  :D

Or maybe you are giddy with the fact that Eli is playing his team out of the playoffs possibly?


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm hearing mike vick to the jets is a possibility.  

lolerzzzzzz


----------



## ArCi

Perfect way to get all of the media hype up until week 6 ^

Jets don't care about winning, as long a people are talking about them and their players are featured in commercials.


----------



## China Rider

rams are 1-0-1 vs niners this year

we're talkin head to head

rams are better than the niners,even though niners _might_ be a better team

if niners are sooooo good they should have beat the rams by more than 2 tds like the pats,jets and vikings did


----------



## alasdairm

so you agree the dolphins and the jets are better teams than the rams? lol. the jets!

the niners are a better team. the rams were, for about 3 hours, the better team on december 2nd.

alasdair


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> rams are 1-0-1 vs niners this year
> 
> we're talkin head to head



You didnt specify that in the post I initially responded to.

Believe it or not I respect you for pulling for your team, especially considering theyve been the whipping boy of the NFL over the past decade. True fans like that are rare.

However blanket statements like "rams>9ers" just makes you look out of touch. Especially since you admit you didnt watch the sunday night game and that you find good teams broring. You missed a hell of a game man, im sure any non-49er fan would tell you that was one of the (if not the most) exciting game so far this year.

Your rams took a game and a half off the 49ers, be proud of that. But just because the  5-11 (or some bafrican record)Redskins swept the  Sb champ Giants in 2011 doesnt mean the Skins were the better team that year. The NFL has extreme pairity, any team can win any given sunday. But the better team is the one that has a better end of season record.


----------



## China Rider

just let me enjoy this, man


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Im pretty sure Sanchez is done in NY. The expectations for the Jets are too high to have bad performance after bad performance against teams that good teams need to beat.
> 
> However, I think the problem in NY is much much deeper than just Sanchez. Ive always been a Rex Ryan hater, and if I were in charge of the Jets I would Get a new HC and start rebuilding. They have a solid defense when healthy, but their offense is horrible in every aspect of the game. They need playmakers at RB/WR/QB. They need a better o-line. They need a lot of things and I wouldnt be surprised if the jets look like a new team next year.



Well McElroy is getting the start this week, so we'll see what he's got, although I doubt that next years starter is on the current roster, and I wouldn't be surprised if the Jets pick up Vick for next season.  Since Vick would probably miss some games (or at least leave some games with injuries) it would give Sanchez some playing time which would make paying him his 9 million in guaranteed money sting a little less.

I hate how all the Jets fans that try to defend Sanchez use the argument that they didn't bring in any weapons at WR for him.  Good QB's don't need their team to bring in star receivers to be good.  They have a good veteran on the team and then work with the receivers they draft and develop them into good play-makers.  It's game managing QB's like Sanchez and Alex Smith (who at least didn't turn the ball over like Sanchez) that need to be surrounded by star receivers in order to win some games.  Any other team with a decent QB just works with who they draft, so if it seems like they don't have any good receivers it's partially the QB's fault for not working with them and delivering some nice easy passes to them.  

The first few seasons you have some star receivers for your QB to throw to (which the Jets did for Sanchez, much like the Redskins have for done for RGIII and the Colts for Luck) whether they were already on the team or you have to acquire them in a trade, and then you replace them with draft picks since teams can't afford to keep paying out big contracts to that many receivers, and since some of them get too old.  That's why you see veteran star WR's bouncing around from team to team, since a lot of teams will acquire them for a season or two to give their young QB a proven target, and once the QB's confidence is up and starts passing to the younger receivers they drafted the team can trade the receiver to another team looking to do the same thing with them, freeing up some salary cap space in the process.   

The Giants drafted all of their WR's in recent years (hell, Cruz was undrafted) and developed them into the talent that they are today.  The Falcons did the same, as did the Broncos, the Cowboys, and most other teams that have a QB that is truly starter material in the NFL.  That's why you will know a few big name receivers at the beginning of a QB's career, and a few seasons later you will see all new names, yet the team will do just as well if the QB is any good.

So right now everyone is saying that the Jets don't have any talent at the WR position, but who knows, with the right QB some of these players might turn out to be great players.


----------



## Max Power

Tommyboy said:


> developed them into the talent that they are today.



lol

I'd hardly call that WR-core talented. Maybe Cruz is on a good day.


----------



## Care

Nicks is ok, Eli just has a case of the bads recently.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Arian Foster is the coolest motherfucker in the NFL since Joe Namath.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8765459/arian-foster-houston-texans-rewards-linemen-segways


----------



## ArCi

Hahah that is awesome ^


----------



## Tommyboy

Max Power said:


> lol
> 
> I'd hardly call that WR-core talented. Maybe Cruz is on a good day.



Even if you truly think that, it would confirm what I was saying even more considering the Giants won a Super Bowl with them while their running game was mediocre.  A good QB makes the players around him better, so average receivers will look like good receivers.  

So if Sanchez was any good it wouldn't matter that he doesn't have star receivers on his team.  If you throw where only your receivers can get to it then you should be fine.  Sanchez can't do that though, and can only complete passes if his receivers are wide open, which is why so many of his passes have been incomplete, picked off, or in previous years checked down to the running back.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Nice to see Terrelle Pryor getting a bit of action.
Nice run


----------



## shimazu

oh shi Nick Foles vs RG3 hopefully its a good game, I want the Eagles to lose for not only the draft but so the Redskins can get in over Dallas. But at least be competitive


----------



## The Liberal Media

Jaguars up 10-0 on Pats

Total yards 108 to erm 3
Any Given Sunday ?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Such a cowardly hit on Carson Palmer by Hardy

Might mean we get to see TP6 again though, as he has looked electric so far


----------



## The Liberal Media

No fear Matty "Hot Tub" Leinart is playing

Why the fuck is that shitsack excuse of a head coach not putting Terrelle under center ????


----------



## The Liberal Media

Why is this piece of shit coach playing Leinart?
Guy on a one year contract for 700k that wont be a Raiders in 2 weeks.???

Yeah lets play this fucktard instead of Pryor who is a kid on a contract and has potential to do something more than hold a clipboard.
I miss Al Davis, he would have TP as starter by now, unlike this cunt Dennis Allen and that idiot Reggie Mckenzie


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> oh shi Nick Foles vs RG3 hopefully its a good game, I want the Eagles to lose for not only the draft but so the Redskins can get in over Dallas. But at least be competitive



And I want both Dallas and Washington to lose.  Actually I don't really care much since I doubt the Giants will do anything if they make it to the playoffs, so I would rather them not make it than make it and lose in the first or second round.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Liberal Media said:


> Packers about to win 3rd in a row
> Season starts about now  they say ....
> 
> Isnt the superbowl in a dome this year?
> 
> Aaron Rodgers last 8 dome games
> 71%
> 25td
> 1(Yes *One*) Int
> 
> Better hope the pack dont make it to the final dance this year ( Or face ATL in the playoffs in Georgia)



Green Bay 48-0 Titans 
13 Mins left to play as well
Rodgers 27-38 for 342 & 3TD


4th straight win now for GB
Said it last week, season starts about now
GB getting red hot at the right time.

Aaron is warming up, and they WILL win the superbowl this season.( which is played in a dome)

Lay $$ on it if your smart.
Fuck ATL/Denver/New England/SF

Right about now the only team you dont want to face in the NFL is the Packers
They should really have been 13-3 if not for that bullcrap call in seattle.
The other game they lost by a FG in indy they should actually have won as well having led 21-3 at the half

In reality this is a 14-2 team and matches up great with ATL and should beat them 9 times out of 10


----------



## shimazu

damn I guess I got my wish of the Eagles losing but in a close game, I actually think Nick Foles can be a good QB he just has to hit the weights a little his arm strength is kind of weak for a guy his size


----------



## The Liberal Media

Never really been sold on Foles, even at Arizona.

Trent Edwards got a raw deal in Buffalo and could still do a job in the NFL , but seems he wont get a chance
The guy is not ancient and I can still see the likes of him and Matt Moore starting in the NFL, Certainly would take either of them over Matt Leinart

Green Bay up 55-0 now

Certainly the team to beat now in the league IMHO

Feeling confident about the ravens  dude? I get the sneaky feeling NYFG will wake up today and win, they usually play a lot better when people write them off, although they are unrecognisable now from the team that waxed GB a few weeks ago


----------



## The Liberal Media

Overtime in Arlington
Love it

808 yards and 7 td & 0 int from both QB
TY Goodel for turning the NFL into the Arena football league

Goodell reminds me of two face from Batman each time I look at that fucker


----------



## The Liberal Media

Where is that dude who said Pitt was the #1 team in the NFL ??

Hell even my CRAPTASTIC Raiders  beat that POS team, and 2 of our wins came against KC !!!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Biggest game of the season and the Giants look as bad as anything

Coughlin has multiple SB's but has to look at himself after this season
The team looked awesome a month ago when beating GB and now the 2 teams have gone in total opposite directions

He wont be fired, but lots of these guys have not taken the cigars out of their mouths from last year


----------



## Tommyboy

^ It's just a matter of the secondary being banged up (and Corey Webster sucking) and a few other minor things.  This isn't their year, oh well.  They are actually having a decent season considering how bad they really should be.  You can't do jack if your secondary is getting burned on every play.  And when you are behind and defenses know you are passing, it's a lot easier for them to defend.  

The games that they won they had their starting secondary playing.  You can't really blame a team for losing when they aren't playing with their starters.


----------



## The Liberal Media

A win in Washington for the Redskins wins the NFC east next week as Dallas lost today

Never thought I would say that at seasons start

Luck and RG3 Leading their teams to playoff games, what odds  could I have gotten on that ?

Giants are just sleepwalking now 33-7


----------



## The Liberal Media

Tommyboy said:


> ^ It's just a matter of the secondary being banged up (and Corey Webster sucking) and a few other minor things.  This isn't their year, oh well.  They are actually having a decent season considering how bad they really should be.  You can't do jack if your secondary is getting burned on every play.  *And when you are behind and defenses know you are passing, it's a lot easier for them to defend.
> *
> The games that they won they had their starting secondary playing.  You can't really blame a team for losing when they aren't playing with their starters.




Could not agree more 

Carson Palmer knows this


----------



## The Liberal Media

14-33

Well that was a royal spanking.
NYFG didnt even come to play and lost me a tonne of $$$

Fuck you Eli & Coughlin lol


----------



## alasdairm

breaking news: the #1 team in football misses playoffs!

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

alasdairm said:


> breaking news: the #1 team in football misses playoffs!
> 
> alasdair


hardly breaking news as far as sports go 
Chelsea didnt make the knockout stages of the Champions league as defending champions

Its the system that is all wrong !!!

Its the cross teams have to bear as " defending champions" 

The Giants looked as good as anything when beating the Packers
Ironic that a month later it looks as if the Packers will be the team to beat
Texans as cold as ice now
Pats have major holes all over their defense
San Fran ..maybe but ditching Alex will bite them in the ass sooner or later
ATL ...erm well great team till they play Aaron Rodgers in a dome at home .. then its the usual meltdown from Matty Ice

Cant see anyone stopping the Packers
As I said before, the season starts about NOW

If anyone can see the Packers losing another game from now on , they are on some serious crack

Like I said before, you can quote this post
Green Bay will win the superbowl.
Fact !

JMHO


----------



## suburu

Pathetic effort from the Giants but we were rock solid all game. Great performance on all phases. Love when we wear the all black uniforms too, always seem to play well/nastier/better. Ed Reed will probably be getting suspended now for a clean hit on salsa boy. Embarrassing 


#1 team in football just earned a first round spot on their couch. Good job.


The Packers have the talent and team to win it but they've played some pretty shit teams recently. They need to get a decent run game going too. Wouldn't put anyone off backing them but 4th favourites is about right imo. Interesting game @ Vikings for them next week - if all the starters are playing and not rested.


----------



## alasdairm

except the steelers are not defending champions 

alasdair


----------



## EatMushrooms

Russel Wilson refuses to be denied a spot in the playoffs. Seahawks are straight up embarrassing the 49ers right now.


----------



## Max Power

Time to bring back Alex Smith.


----------



## Pander Bear

nah. time to gtfo of seattle


----------



## Tommyboy

Although we all jumped on the Kaepernick bandwagon, I do feel that they should have let Alex Smith finish off the year to see if he could get it done.  Since he played well all season they should be able to get a lot for him if they trade him in the off-season (which I'm sure they will), maybe more than they would have if they kept him as a starter and he didn't deliver in the playoffs.  

I haven't been watching the game so I don't know how he is playing.  The Seahawks look to be for real though judging by the score of this game.  They went 11-13 on 3rd down conversions and 4-4 in the red zone, so they had their way with the 49ers defense.  I don't know how the offense played but if they aren't getting on the field much they can't put up points.     

It looks like 3 of the rookie QB's will make the playoffs this season, 4 if you count Kaepernick although he's in his second season but first as a starter, and Alex Smith is more responsible for getting the team to the playoffs than Kap is.  Actually they will each have had 2 losses, and funny enough they both were both a part of the game that ended in a tie.    

On another note, does anybody else get the urge to punch Philip Rivers in the face?  He's always bitching even when he's the one messing up, and I can't stand the look on his face.  I get that he's just being really competitive, but he reminds me of Jim Harbaugh and those two would either love each other or want to kill each other since I don't know if two people with that personality can co-exist in the same room or not.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons will fucking rape the packers if they play them in the playoffs. The one team I'm most worried about right now is the seahawks.


----------



## Care

I had to work so i missed the game.

Seems like it was a good thing.

11/12 on 3rd downs against the 49ers D.... that is the stat of the game right there.

The seahawks are getting hot at the right time, but assuming the 49ers win against the cardinals next week the seahawks will be on the road throughout the playoffs, where they seem to be significantly weaker.

The 49ers looked like a different team without justin smith against the pats and it seems to have carried over to the seahawks. We need him back in order to have a shot this year.


----------



## suburu

I had to turn it off at halftime. Pete Carroll running up the score 3 weeks in a row was too much for me.


----------



## ArCi

Please. I don't believe in the whole "running up the score" thing. It's the National Football League... If I was a coach I would be going for a TD every single drive. No lead is safe in the NFL.


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> Falcons will fucking rape the packers if they play them in the playoffs. The one team I'm most worried about right now is the seahawks.


seahawks can't play on the road.  I'd much rather play them.  Packers are heating up.  They scare the shit out of me.  That rookie fag qb for the seabirds will get raped in our dome.


----------



## The Liberal Media

alasdairm said:


> except the steelers are not defending champions
> 
> alasdair




My mistake, I assumed you meant the NYFG as the #1 as they are the defending champions


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> seahawks can't play on the road.  I'd much rather play them.  Packers are heating up.  They scare the shit out of me.  That rookie fag qb for the seabirds will get raped in our dome.




Playoff game on the road for a rookie would be nigh on impossible to win.
A seasoned vet like A-Rod whose team is heating up at the right moment would probably look forward to playing in the Georgia Dome , given what happened in the playoffs a couple of years ago.


----------



## The Liberal Media

What I really want to see is the Colts play in Denver at some point in the postseason.
Luck V The Forehead


----------



## ChickenScratch

I want to see the donkeys beat the pats in the AFC championship and falcons vs donkeys in a rematch of the 1998 SB


----------



## The Liberal Media

Think I read someplace that Andrew Luck had his *SEVENTH* game winning TD drive (in the final quarter or OT) yesterday

un-fucking-believable


----------



## suburu

ArCi said:


> Please. I don't believe in the whole "running up the score" thing. It's the National Football League



I was kidding. I don't get people giving out about teams that play to the finish either.


----------



## Max Power

suburu said:


> I had to turn it off at halftime. Pete Carroll running up the score 3 weeks in a row was too much for me.



Pussy.

I was disappointed they didn't hit 50 again.


----------



## suburu

I was kidding. They could've if they wanted to.

Wankstain.


----------



## Max Power

Ever since Alex Smith lost his starting job, people have been harping on about "no one should lose their job because of injury." I'm inclined to agree, with one exception.

Chuck Pagano is set to come back to the sidelines next Sunday but he should sit out the rest of the season or else he's just going to mess up the Colt's rhythm. He lost the head coach job, that's just how it goes.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Max Power said:


> Ever since Alex Smith lost his starting job, people have been harping on about "no one should lose their job because of injury." I'm inclined to agree, with one exception.
> 
> *Chuck Pagano is set to come back to the sidelines next Sunday but he should sit out the rest of the season or else he's just going to mess up the Colt's rhythm. He lost the head coach job, that's just how it goes*.



Totally agree, they are hot enough now to have the possibility to win that first round game and play Denver in the divisional, where I would never bet against Luck

Keep Pagano on the sidelines and they actually match up well to a lot of AFC teams and have a more than decent shot of actually shock making the superbowl
Bring him back and they are one and done for sure


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> seahawks can't play on the road.  I'd much rather play them.  Packers are heating up.  They scare the shit out of me.  That rookie fag qb for the seabirds will get raped in our dome.



our defense has sucked at stopping fast QBs all season while shutting down the top passers in the league. Our pass D for once is actually awesome. I still think we would beat the seahawks cuz i think were going to the superbowl but i think they would be the biggest challenge. If you're gonna bring up what happened two years ago against the packers and expect that to happen again then you're in for a big treat cuz our defense now is on a totally different level this year with Mike Nolan. not to mention our offense is also fucking amazing.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Seahawks are just plain playing nasty right now.  I'm fairly certain no one wants to play them in the playoffs.

Side note: I believe that was Pete's first win against Harbaugh in college or the NFL.  Thought they would get 50 again with the way the crazy 1st half was going because you know Pete wanted some revenge.

Still interesting the way all the rookie QBs are playing this season.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Side note: I believe that was Pete's first win against Harbaugh in college or the NFL.



Sadly, yes.


----------



## Max Power

Wyld 4 X said:


> I'm fairly certain no one wants to play them in the playoffs.



Nobody wants to play them in Seattle. They're undefeated at home, but on the road they're barely a .500 team. If Care's sorry excuse for a football team wins this weekend, Seattle will be on the road during the post-season.


----------



## Care

Max Power said:


> ......If Care's sorry excuse for a football team......



Jeez man take it easy im in mourning over here.

If Justin Smith isnt healthy for the playoffs the 49ers are in serious trouble. We need a hyperbolic time chamber to help him recover or were screwed. I know DPOTY is pretty much entirely based on stats.... and since he's been getting double teamed all season he doesnt have much in that dept, but Justin Smiths absence is really making a case for him right now IMO. The 49ers allowed an average of 14 points a game against quality offenses this year with Smith, without him they have surrendered 9 TD's in 5 quarters. Their pass rush is dead in the water since he has been gone.


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> You just wait until the Playoffs ali..... We'll see.


i've been away a few days for xmas so a little late with this but, well, lol.



alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

wow the pro bowl is such a fucking joke. Falcons only have 3 players when they have the best record in the league. Roddy White not being in is the biggest snub of the entire thing. Cruz over White? embarrassing. Even though I thought Julio Jones should have been in the pro bowl with Roddy White there is no way he should have made it over him.

and then our entire defense got shit on. 

With all the niners players in you would think they are fucking 16-0. total bullshit every year.


----------



## shimazu

dude its the pro bowl its always been a joke

the All Pro lists are a bit more acceptable


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> wow the pro bowl is such a fucking joke. Falcons only have 3 players when they have the best record in the league. Roddy White not being in is the biggest snub of the entire thing. Cruz over White? embarrassing. Even though I thought Julio Jones should have been in the pro bowl with Roddy White there is no way he should have made it over him.
> 
> and then our entire defense got shit on.
> 
> With all the niners players in you would think they are fucking 16-0. total bullshit every year.



I see the cruz selection as making up for him not being on it last year even though he had like a 1500 yard season.


----------



## Pander Bear

so the pro bowl is no better than the oscars.


all my heros are dead


----------



## suburu

There's no point taking it seriously, it's just another money making racket for the charlatans running the NFL to line their bulging pockets.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Probowl has always been a fucking joke
Schaub over Andrew Luck? Give me a break

Kansas City is headed for the #1 overall pick and have 5 pro bowlers
Same amount as Denver who may well be the AFC #1 seed.

Fucking laughable


----------



## alasdairm

suburu said:


> There's no point taking it seriously, it's just another money making racket for the charlatans running the NFL to line their bulging pockets.


this.

it's meaningless...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

strength of schedule though week 16:



> #
> Team
> SoS-Record
> SoS-%
> Record
> Record-%
> 
> 1.)
> Detroit Lions
> 136-102--2
> .571
> 4-11--0
> .267
> 
> 2.)
> Arizona Cardinals
> 133-103--4
> .563
> 5-10--0
> .333
> 
> 3.)
> Jacksonville Jaguars
> 129-111--0
> .538
> 2-13--0
> .133
> 
> *4.)
> St. Louis Rams
> 127-111-2
> .533
> 7-7-1
> .500 *
> 
> 5.)
> New York Giants
> 126-113--1
> .527
> 8-7--0
> .533
> 
> 6.)
> Minnesota Vikings
> 124-114--2
> .521
> 9-6--0
> .600
> 
> 7.)
> New Orleans Saints
> 124-115--1
> .519
> 7-8--0
> .467
> 
> 8.)
> Carolina Panthers
> 124-116--0
> .517
> 6-9--0
> .400
> 
> 9.)
> Chicago Bears
> 123-115--2
> .517
> 9-6--0
> .600
> 
> 10.)
> Dallas Cowboys
> 124-116--0
> .517
> 8-7--0
> .533
> 
> 11.)
> Tennessee Titans
> 123-117--0
> .513
> 5-10--0
> .333
> 
> 12.)
> Kansas City Chiefs
> 122-118--0
> .508
> 2-13--0
> .133
> 
> 13.)
> Philadelphia Eagles
> 122-118--0
> .508
> 4-11--0
> .267
> 
> 14.)
> San Francisco 49ers
> 121-117--2
> .508
> 10-4--1
> .700
> 
> 15.)
> Seattle Seahawks
> 120-116--4
> .508
> 10-5--0
> .667
> 
> 16.)
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers
> 121-118--1
> .506
> 6-9--0
> .400
> 
> 17.)
> Green Bay Packers
> 120-118--2
> .504
> 11-4--0
> .733
> 
> 18.)
> New York Jets
> 120-118--2
> .504
> 6-9--0
> .400
> 
> 19.)
> Cleveland Browns
> 120-120--0
> .500
> 5-10--0
> .333
> 
> 20.)
> New England Patriots
> 119-119--2
> .500
> 11-4--0
> .733
> 
> 21.)
> Washington Redskins
> 119-120--1
> .498
> 9-6--0
> .600
> 
> 22.)
> Miami Dolphins
> 118-120--2
> .496
> 7-8--0
> .467
> 
> 23.)
> Baltimore Ravens
> 118-122--0
> .492
> 10-5--0
> .667
> 
> 24.)
> Houston Texans
> 118-122--0
> .492
> 12-3--0
> .800
> 
> 25.)
> Buffalo Bills
> 116-122--2
> .488
> 5-10--0
> .333
> 
> 26.)
> Oakland Raiders
> 112-128--0
> .467
> 4-11--0
> .267
> 
> 27.)
> Pittsburgh Steelers
> 112-128--0
> .467
> 7-8--0
> .467
> 
> 28.)
> Denver Broncos
> 110-130--0
> .458
> 12-3--0
> .800
> 
> 29.)
> San Diego Chargers
> 110-130--0
> .458
> 6-9--0
> .400
> 
> 30.)
> Indianapolis Colts
> 107-133--0
> .446
> 10-5--0
> .667
> 
> 31.)
> Cincinnati Bengals
> 106-134--0
> .442
> 9-6--0
> .600
> 
> 32.)
> Atlanta Falcons
> 100-140--0
> .417
> 13-2--0
> .867



and the team's with the three easiest schedules waltz their way into the 'offs


----------



## alasdairm

^





i see the team with the 6th easiest schedule - the "pittsburgh '_#1 team in football_' steelers" - failed to make the playoffs.



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i wouln't be surprised if it took the steelers at least 5 more years till they get back in the playoffs

they had their turn in the rotation

now it's time to struggle, bitches


----------



## alasdairm

they have the #1 wr corp. in football! how can this be?



alasdair


----------



## shimazu

yeah alasdair the whole sarcasticly make fun of arci thing was never really that humorous man just let him crash and burn on his own


----------



## Care

alasdair latches onto his steeler hatred like a pitbul


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons beat every single team on their schedule this year since their only two losses were division teams who they also beat.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> i wouln't be surprised if it took the steelers at least 5 more years till they get back in the playoffs
> 
> they had their turn in the rotation
> 
> now it's time to struggle, bitches



History says otherwise.  Steady owner = steady organization.  Changes will be made but not like most other teams when they have a down season.


----------



## ArCi

Lol if you don't think the Steelers will bounce back into the playoffs next year you are out of your mind.


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> yeah alasdair the whole sarcasticly make fun of arci thing was never really that humorous man just let him crash and burn on his own


are you joking? it's absolutely hilarious.

when some rose-tinted-glasses-wearing steelers fan makes the ridiculous claim that the steelers are the #1 team in football when they're really the #18 team in football, it is not just _my right_ to publicly highlight what obnoxious nonsense that is, it is _my duty_ as a sports & gaming regular!

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

ArCi said:


> Lol if you don't think the Steelers will bounce back into the playoffs next year you are out of your mind.


yeah what the fuck do i know

mostly nothing, at all

specially when it comes to NFL

and i like how you were a lion's fan till about week 6 than became the biggest steeler's cockrider since that fat guy from that shit cbs show mike and molly

their defense is old

i'm really happy for palamalu, ryan clark, ike taylor, larry foote, keisel and james harrison considering they can spend their winters in FLA just like every other old person from the northeast


----------



## China Rider

and holy shit terrelle pryor getting the start on sunday

his cousin sold me marijuana in college, so i totally feel a connection, man


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> I see the cruz selection as making up for him not being on it last year even though he had like a 1500 yard season.



I was going to say the same exact thing.  The other reason may be that he is probably more likely to play in it since the Falcons have a good chance of making it to the Super Bowl, and since the Pro Bowl is still played before that the players on the Super Bowl teams don't participate in the meaningless Pro Bowl that would only be a distraction and take away from practice time for the big game the following week.


----------



## shimazu

which is why the Pro Bowl is stupid and should just be abolished completel


----------



## Kenickie

if that's the new dolphins logo it looks totally like shit

not like the old one was any good either.


----------



## Tommyboy

I know that the Jets are starting McElroy to see if he has the potential to be the future QB for the team, but I think we all know that the starting QB for their team next season is not on the current roster.  I would have liked to see them give Tebow the start for the last game since I feel like they owe it to him to let other teams see what he's got so they can decide if they want to pick him up or not, but I think the Jets are afraid to give him the start because if he ended up doing well and led them to a victory then they would look even stupider for not giving him a shot earlier on in the season when Sanchez was playing like dirt while they were still in playoff contention.  

Their possible starter for next season [Michael Vick] will be getting a start this week against the Giants, and I won't be surprised if he plays well since he too is auditioning for a starting position next season, although reports are saying that he is almost a lock for the Jets due to where they stand in terms of the salary cap.  They need someone relatively cheap since they are probably going to have to eat Sanchez' guaranteed pay of 8.25 million by either cutting him or having him as their backup.  

I have also heard talks of them trying to trade him by using Revis to entice the deal, which would send Revis and Sanchez to a team for who knows what/who.  Cromartie has stepped up in Revis' absence, and their secondary isn't really an issue without Revis so they can afford to trade him, but I think that most of their secondary is at the end of their contracts as well, so it may become an issue if they can't resign the current starters and also trade Revis, so I would think that they won't make any moves with Revis until they lock up some of those players for next season.


----------



## Pander Bear

Kenickie said:


> if that's the new dolphins logo it looks totally like shit
> 
> not like the old one was any good either.



colorized regretted spring break tribal arm tat

at least the original logo is a classic


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well fuck me gently with a chainsaw ( Copyright Heathers)

NYFG are blowing out the Eagles

Now IF
Green Bay Beats Minnesota later ( Probable)
Washington Beats Dallas ( Probable)
Detriot Beats Chicago ( Down 20-17 so far but scored 2 unanswered TD)

Then the Giants are actually in the playoffs at 9-7 which was quoted at 75-1 at kickoff time


----------



## The Liberal Media

That Miami logo is terrible, a Dolphin with no eyes? 
Looks like they just tried to copy Flying Elvis ( which is another crap one compared to old school Patriot)


----------



## China Rider

damn the RCA dome, or whatever the fuck it's called now, in indy, is HOPPIN'

colts making big plays after big plays

during this post plaxico caught a TD,congrats, DMX


----------



## Thanatos

^ it's Lucas oil stadium bro. I can't believe how bad the Texans are falling right now. Schaub looked totally deflated after that TD return. Idk if I want my chiefs to win or loose. I hate Denver with a passion do them securing the #1 seed is unacceptable but KC really needs the #1 overall draft pick. Who's Jacksonville playing?


----------



## The Liberal Media

entheo said:


> ^ it's Lucas oil stadium bro. I can't believe how bad the Texans are falling right now. Schaub looked totally deflated after that TD return. Idk if I want my chiefs to win or loose. I hate Denver with a passion do them securing the #1 seed is unacceptable but KC really needs the #1 overall draft pick. Who's Jacksonville playing?




Jax already lost at Tenn so they have 2-14 in the bag
Losing at Denver gives KC the #1 pick
Mike Glennon ?


----------



## Thanatos

That's the NC State QB right? I've read some good things but I don get wolf pack games to watch him. 
Damn that means that we have to lose to get the #1 right? That will automatically give the Denver Donkeys the top seed, which is unacceptable. Last day is always so stressful.


----------



## The Liberal Media

entheo said:


> That's the NC State QB right? I've read some good things but I don get wolf pack games to watch him.
> Damn that means that we have to lose to get the #1 right? That will automatically give the Denver Donkeys the top seed, which is unacceptable. Last day is always so stressful.




I wouldnt expect Denver to go far in the playoffs.
They lost to Pats, Texand and Falcons this year.( The only 3 decent teams they played)

As soon as they play a decent team they are done

KC could play it safe and take the OT from Texas A&M or if his medical is fine, someone like Jarvis Jones

More likely they take a QB, new regime in all probability & new regime usually means new QB ( usually #1 overall)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Seems Dennis Allens job is not safe at all, a blowout here and he could go.

The guys a retard, a week ago he said Terrelle wasnt ready to be the backup, so Leinart came in and played.
Then after the game he said TP still wasnt ready
Then TP and Leinart share snaps in the first practice this week.

Now Terrelle starts.
So in less than a week he went from not being good enough to be backup to being the starter.
This chump Allen has no decision making ability whatsoever


----------



## Thanatos

^ the whole raiders organization is fucked. What's with the afc west having some of the worst front offices in the game?
I am hoping that KC trades for an established QB, we need a new GM, Coach, and QB. If things don't turn around next year I might be calling for the hunts to step down and get new ownership, so long as they stay here.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Holy crap Terrelle looks like a player. Possibly the last great throw of the dice from Al Davis ( Now watch that idiot Reggie Mckenzie go trade him for some backup passrusher  and a couple of day 3 picks)

Some moxie about him, like how he got involved in the fight and helping his teamate out by pushing him away ( Bit stupid from the Zebras to eject the 2 guys)
Spikes looks Roided up


----------



## Thanatos

Spike should have never left San Fransico


----------



## suburu

Just watched some epic top notch faggotry in the Raiders game. Two players ejected for grabbing facemasks and having a shoving match. Busy ref cunts getting some tv time. just let them at it. Pathetic.


Chuck's Colts coming to Baltimore next week for the Wildcard. Will be lots of emotional tv shit during the week I reckon. Glad he got a win today even if some of you heartless cunts on here wanted him to lose his HC job! Should be a great game, tough game but I hope Luck gets picked off 9 times by Ed for TD's.


----------



## China Rider

takeo spikes?

look at the niners linebackers, spikes would be a ST gunner on that team

rams up 7-3

already with 5 sacks this game, going into that 2 behind denver for NFL lead

if they end the season with the most sacks that would make me happy considering the average age on that d-line is like 24 and the only half decent blitzing linebacker they have is jo-lonn dunbar

next year is going to be so awesome


----------



## China Rider

also, eric decker turned out to have a monster year(2tds today),so proud of that former gopher 

might surpass marion barber as my all time favorite gopher nfl'er


----------



## The Liberal Media

So Long Andy Reid


----------



## China Rider

damn these chuck pagano speeches are fucking choking me up pretty hard and i'm pretty fucking manly

i have a feeling this is going to end tragically


----------



## Thanatos

Fucking Demerius Thomas and Decker. Two, 1 handed TD catches in a row.
I can safely say my team has secured the number one pick :/

Edit: also, Von Miller is a beast of epic porportion. And it's only his 2nd year.


----------



## China Rider

fuck yeah von miller

in the only fantasy league i play in, cause there's money and friends involved and shit

we use 3 defensive players instead of team defense, at first i was skeptical, but now i'm cool with it

i've had miller the past 2 years, crazy how little tackles he gets that are not sacks, i swear for every sack he has 3 tackles


----------



## Thanatos

I've never even heard of a 3 man defensive team set up. That sounds really cool, but I wouldn't put money on it at first. Von is such a high intensity player, he reminds me of someone, I just can't get the name off the top of my tongue. God I wish he wa on the Chiefs instead of the Donkeys. 

Plus he wants to be a chicken farmer when he retires lol


----------



## China Rider

LT not on crack?


----------



## Thanatos

Good guess, but I'm not old enough to have seen LT play. All my knowledge of him is from espn classic, his reputation and clips.


----------



## China Rider

me too but carl will tell ya all about it






notice lamp


----------



## Thanatos

How exactly did you manage to find tht pic? It had to have been a random aqua team pic search


----------



## China Rider

i drew it


----------



## Thanatos

^ you're super talented

NFC North is getting pretty heated right now since Chicago won earlier and GB vs Min is tied up in the 4th


----------



## suburu

Adrian Peterson is a fucking beast. What a comeback. Love watching him play


----------



## China Rider

awww yeah






fuck you adrian

honestly, i was hoping, like kevin dyson, ap came one yard short

rams lost a tough one, couldn't catch a break on seattle's final drive

other records owned by rams:

norm van broken: 554 passing yards in a game
night train lane - 14 ints in a season
flipper anderson 336 yards receiving in a game

and isaac bruce had the record for rec yards in a season in like '96, but jerry rice broke it the next night on MNF

where's your history at faggots?


----------



## Care

AP for MVP

2 seed for the niners baby! Way to go vikes, what an exciting game. Hopefully we can take this momentum into the playoffs and use the bye to get healthy. 

Ill enjoy watching the NFC beat each other to a pulp next week.

Should be a good sunday nigher tonight


----------



## China Rider

i feel like the only team that really sucks in the NFC is the cardinals...all the need is a qb and they'll be okay, defense is pretty nasty

sure eagles and lions finished 4-12...but they are better than that

afc..jags, titans, browns, raiders, chiefs, jets, bills, are really fucking bad teams


----------



## Care

^ true story


----------



## Thanatos

Man I feel so bad for Purple Jesus. 9 yards short? Fuck it I would rather get bounced out of the playoffs and hop the record than come that close, especially after such an extreme injury for a running back. 

Tonight shall be interesting, how will Romo fuck it up this time? You all know he will.


----------



## Thanatos

I have $100 on romo literally throwing tonight's game away. Let's hope I get that ben franklin!


----------



## MikeOekiM

AD 4 mvp


----------



## Max Power

entheo said:


> I have $100 on romo literally throwing tonight's game away.



You can always count on Tony.


----------



## Care

Care said:


> Here is my Playoff Picture
> 
> NFC
> Falcons
> 49ers
> Packers
> Giants
> Chicago
> Washington
> 
> AFC
> Texans
> Patriots
> Broncos
> Ravens
> Colts
> Bengals



not bad.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> where's your history at faggots?








right here bitch


----------



## nowdubnvr6

entheo said:


> I have $100 on romo literally throwing tonight's game away. Let's hope I get that ben franklin!



hope you got paid


----------



## Thanatos

^ I'm still waiting for the dollars but the promise was made, and he assured me I'd get paid. The stipulation was that romo would throw at least 3 ints in a loss. I called that shit bro!


----------



## China Rider

lovie smith, fired
pat shurmer, fired
chan gailey, fired
norv turner, fired
andy reid, fired,fat
romeo crennell, fired,fat

good to see scranton,pa native mike munchak being brought back for next year

ken wisenhunt and jason garrett, will probably be fired

tom coughlin should retire 

fuck hiring OC/DCs as head coaches, lets see some college or former nfl coaches recycled back into the league


----------



## alasdairm

^ i can't wait to find out which team john gruden will be coaching next year 

washington v. dallas was a great game last night. awesome to see the redskins take that division and deprive the giants and the cowboys of a playoff spot. tony romo had been playing well but he sucked last night. monster game for griffin and morris.

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

China Rider said:


> lovie smith, fired
> pat shurmer, fired
> chan gailey, fired
> norv turner, fired
> andy reid, fired,fat
> romeo crennell, fired,fat
> 
> good to see scranton,pa native mike munchak being brought back for next year
> 
> ken wisenhunt and jason garrett, will probably be fired
> 
> tom coughlin should retire
> 
> fuck hiring OC/DCs as head coaches, lets see some college or former nfl coaches recycled back into the league



Rex Ryan, still coaching.


----------



## alasdairm

^ they fired their gm... rex ryan is useless. i can't believe he still has a job.

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Oakland Raiders have released offensive coordinator Greg Knapp, special teams coordinator Steve Hoffman, offensive line coach Frank Pollack and linebackers coach Johnny Holland. Head Coach Dennis Allen made the announcement Monday.

*"Decisions like this are very difficult*," Allen said. "I have a great deal of respect for all of these men and I appreciate their contributions to the Oakland Raiders this season."

That's cos you have no balls Allen& you should have been the first one packing your bags this morning along with Reggie Mckenzie.

Certainly would have been the case if Al Davis were around.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Grudens either Cleveland as he is from Ohio or Eagles as he has an affiliation with them being a former OC.

If Nick Satan wins another NC, he could be in the mix for any number of jobs 
Expect him to be pursued hard along with Stanford HC David Shaw
Chip Kelly figures to be someplace in the NFL next season as well.

As long as we dont get too many retread rehires , should be interesting


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Haven't been posting here much because football has become a dismal thing for me. 


Anyways, it's that time of the year where I begin rooting for the Ravens again.






Hope this guy makes it back, him, Reed, and Mt. Mckinnie are the reason I root for the Ravens in years the Dolphins don't make the playoffs (which is almost every fucking year, FML).


----------



## shimazu

possibly one of TO's funniest moments






gotta give a guy who talks shit on Ray Lewis and backs it up props


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons OC, DC, and Special Teams coach all getting interviews to be head coaches.


----------



## China Rider

add arci to the list of complete bitch asses on this forum who just disappear and refuse to even acknowledge the fact their team has failed

it's okay to cry in here, unleash all your frustrations, you can punch me in the stomach if you want

just stop disappearing,it's bad for you all 

of all the firings i thnk the only three who have a chance at head coaching again next year are smith, wisenhunt and reid, pretty much expect it...none of those personalities are made to be in the media 

can't wait for all the transactions to start happening, which hopefully means rams part ways with safeties craig dahl and quinten mikell and sign dwane bowe, mike wallace or greg jennings...and stephen jackson electing to stay a ram and accepting a #2 back role...he should just retire  imo


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> ^ they fired their gm... rex ryan is useless. i can't believe he still has a job.
> 
> alasdair



At least we get to enjoy one more year of the freak show that is the jets.


----------



## China Rider

nobody besides the media cares, or enjoys anything about the jets

not even their fans

yet, there's no escape


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> add arci to the list of complete bitch asses on this forum who just disappear and refuse to even acknowledge the fact their team has failed
> 
> it's okay to cry in here, unleash all your frustrations, you can punch me in the stomach if you want
> 
> just stop disappearing,it's bad for you all



Shit man, all I do in here is cry. 


Nothing good ever happens for my football teams. 


See


----------



## Care

The fins improved from last year at least.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> The fins improved from last year at least.



By one win. 6-10 to 7-9. I wouldn't even call that shit improvement. We were the same below-average-but-dangerous-from-time-to-time team we've been the last 4 years, the year before that we actually had a playoff year (lost in the first round to the Ravens like we didn't belong on the field, Brady was injured that year as well), before that we were 1-15, and before that we were the same below average team we've always been since Marino left, with a 4-12 record in 2004 or so. 

It has been dismal, and just as it appears the team has a coach, we still keep Jeff Ireland (simply because our draft this year didn't suck, but he got us into a season with no CB's or WR's somehow, because he traded Brandon Marshall for nothing, and for no reason), and every decent player on the team besides Cam Wake and Pau Soliai is up for free-agency. 

Oh, and Jake Long decided to start sucking, so we are probably going to end up drafting a damn tackle again. 

Nothing is ever good for the Dolphins.


----------



## Care

Well they were in the hunt for the playoffs mid season.


----------



## HighonLife

3 said:


> Nothing is ever good for the Dolphins.



thats just how the state of florida rolls, great college teams, usually shitty - mediocre professional teams


ahem, go bucs?


----------



## HighonLife

China Rider said:


> andy reid, fired,*fat*
> romeo crennell, fired,*fat*



lol'd IRL


----------



## suburu

Inevitable but still gutted to see one of the greatest, #52 finish his career this way. It doesn't feel right, he might not even play a snap on Sunday which would suck the big one. NFL won't be same for me. He deserves another Lewis v Brady/Manning showdown at least. Would love to see him as Ravens DC instantly.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Nice pic subie  

I have always liked and respected Ray Lewis even though he has been a major thorn in the Steelers side for almost 2 decades now.  But I also believe he not only made the Ravens better, he made the Steelers better as well because you know he brings it in every game.  And he helped maintain a consistent rivalry where the Browns re-birth has been pretty abysmal, the Ravens have more than made up for it.


----------



## Care

I think its pretty much impossible not to respect Ray Lewis as a player regardless of your team allegiance.


----------



## Care

Anyone else notice they replaced Hispanic heritage month with military appreciation month this year in the NFL?

I guess it was pretty non PC to basically say, "Hey Hispanics, we know you guys aren't athletic enough to play this game, but we know you like to watch, so thanks for the business".

Tony Gonzalez/ Aaron hernandez would be the exceptions, and they looks like a halfies anyways (no, Sanchez doesnt count).

And most red-blooded-football-lovin-'mericans dig the millitary anyways.

win/win?


----------



## ArCi

Win.


----------



## shimazu

Yeah Ray Lewis is easily the best alleged murderer to ever play the game


----------



## China Rider

^ i believe he did kill someone, and respect him for it, because it was probably some rapist scumbag

'appreciation months' is definitely the lamest, laziest , and essentially an ineffective form of public relation, why are you even acknowledging it?

the only people i respect in the military are the ones who didn't _need_ to enlist, but chose to


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

> Murder trial
> 
> Following a Super Bowl XXXIV party in Atlanta on January 31, 2000, a fight broke out between Lewis and his companions and another group of people, resulting in the stabbing deaths of Jacinth Baker and Richard Lollar. Lewis and two companions, Reginald Oakley and Joseph Sweeting, were questioned by Atlanta police, and eleven days later the three men were indicted on murder and aggravated assault charges. The white suit Lewis was wearing the night of the killings has never been found. Fulton County District Attorney Paul Howard alleged that the bloodstained suit was dumped in a garbage bin outside a fast food restaurant.[36]
> 
> Lewis' attorneys, Don Samuel and Ed Garland, of the Atlanta law firm Garland, Samuel & Loeb, negotiated a plea agreement with Howard, the Fulton County District Attorney, where the murder charges against Lewis were dismissed in exchange for his testimony against Oakley and Sweeting, and his guilty plea to a misdemeanor charge of obstruction of justice.[12] Lewis admitted that he gave a misleading statement to police on the morning after the killings. Superior Court Judge Alice D. Bonner sentenced Lewis to 12 months' probation, the maximum sentence for a first-time offender;[37] and he was fined $250,000 by the NFL, which was believed to be the highest fine levied against an NFL player for an infraction not involving substance abuse.[38] Under the terms of the sentence, Lewis could not use drugs or alcohol during the duration of the probation.
> 
> Oakley and Sweeting were acquitted of the charges in June 2000.[39] No other suspects have ever been arrested for the crime.
> 
> The following year, Lewis was named Super Bowl XXXV MVP. However, the signature phrase "I'm going to Disney World!" was given instead to quarterback Trent Dilfer.
> 
> On April 29, 2004, Lewis reached a settlement with four-year-old India Lollar, born months after the death of her father Richard, preempting a scheduled civil proceeding. Lewis also reached an undisclosed settlement with Baker's family.[39]




He was just hanging around the bad boys from his old neighborhood that he should have left behind, they stabbed a dude (to death), and he didn't know what to do. Ultimately, he testified against them. He didn't actually kill anybody, he was just hanging with the wrong people, at the wrong place, at the wrong time.


----------



## shimazu

yeah well he preaches a lot for a guy who couldve defused a stabbing but either did nothing or encouraged it depending on who you ask


----------



## Tommyboy

3 said:


> He was just hanging around the bad boys from his old neighborhood that he should have left behind, they stabbed a dude (to death), and he didn't know what to do. Ultimately, he testified against them. He didn't actually kill anybody, he was just hanging with the wrong people, at the wrong place, at the wrong time.



Or he also stabbed them and snitched on his friends to get himself off the hook.


----------



## China Rider

lol apprenty rex ryan has a tattoo

..... of his wife.....

wearing nothing but a mark sanchez jersey

again, it's stories like that that make me love jim rome so much

i love how he doesn't make predictions or talk much at all about what he thinks is 'supposed' to happen, just gives his takes on things that already happened , and no he doesn't 'break down' anything

if you don't like jim rome you're probably someone with low self esteem, a little sensitive and have no sense of humor, imo


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> lol apprenty rex ryan has a tattoo
> 
> ..... of his wife.....
> 
> wearing nothing but a mark sanchez jersey
> 
> again, it's stories like that that make me love jim rome so much
> 
> i love how he doesn't make predictions or talk much at all about what he thinks is 'supposed' to happen, just gives his takes on things that already happened , and no he doesn't 'break down' anything
> 
> *if you don't like jim rome you're probably someone with low self esteem, a little sensitive and have no sense of humor, imo*




The guy is a fucking legend.

Not for how he treated Jim Everitt lol

But for the fact that when he was in college at UCSB he was well known  as a Raider Fan .

Listen to his early shows when he was at XTRA 690 in San Diego

Dude was an out and out Raider fan...
He has my total respect

Legend


----------



## shimazu

Jim Rome is a faggot


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> Jim Rome is a faggot





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uczUKTwgqeY

LEGEND !!!

Everett was a pussy ass qb with happy feet

The original Rob Johnson

At least Rob would stand in the pocket once in a while in Buffalo and take a decent lick, he gets mad respect from me for that

Everett was just a pussy, I laughed my ass off when the niners blitzed his ass and the rams lost 30-3 in the NFC championship game

Pussy


----------



## China Rider

^ that's a horrible take(shim)

considering you gave no reasoning behind the heresy...you clearly don't have a sense of humor...consdering you've also mentioned numerous times that you think it's always sunny in philly sucks cause it's just 'guys yelling at each other'....that's about as a insightful statement as me saying that all hip hop sucks because it's just a n words yelling into microphones... obviously i consider you a cool ass dude and all, but seriously, i always considered white people who like rap to be lost little boys at heart 

you probably like listening to faggots who like to debate about sports, or hearing someone break down 5 reasons why so and so is going to perform at a specifc level

rome is a great role model for youth: a king of confidence, preparation, overachievement and loyalty...dude's drawn monter ratings for over 2 decades now, athletes(besides the dbag ones) and members of the media respect the hell out of him, pretty much the god father of sports radio

and liberal media, he might be a raider fan, but since i've bee a fan ive heard him say numerous times that once he got into the business he stopped cheering for anyone because it's his duty to be 100% objective...hge's a fan of anyone in pro sports who isn't boring , i'm pretty sure his 2 favorite athletes are brian wilson and javalle mcgee....and his all time favorite playesr are bill romonowski and golfer steve elkington(the man!!)

liberal media, i stongly consider yuo becoming a jungle inside, it's 8 dollars a month to be able to download rome's radio show commerical free

whoo knew a sports talk show could be funnier than anything on TV?

also, jay mohr, who used to guest host for rome a lot just got his own show on fox sports(same time spot at rome), yuo can download that for free at foxsportsradio.com....pretty great show, love jay mohr


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> ^ that's a horrible take(shim)
> 
> considering you gave no reasoning behind the heresy...you clearly don't have a sense of humor...consdering you've also mentioned numerous times that you think it's always sunny in philly sucks cause it's just 'guys yelling at each other'....that's about as a insightful statement as me saying that all hip hop sucks because it's just a n words yelling into microphones... obviously i consider you a cool ass dude and all, but seriously, i always considered white people who like rap to be lost little boys at heart
> 
> you probably like listening to faggots who like to debate about sports, or hearing someone break down 5 reasons why so and so is going to perform at a specifc level
> 
> 
> 
> and liberal media, he might be a raider fan, but since i've bee a fan ive heard him say numerous times that once he got into the business he stopped cheering for anyone because it's his duty to be 100% objective
> 
> liberal media, i stongly consider yuo becoming a jungle inside, it's 8 dollars a month to be able to download rome's radio show commerical free
> 
> whoo knew a sports talk show could be funnier than anything on TV?
> 
> also, jay mohr, who used to guest host for rome a lot just got his own show on fox sports(same time spot at rome), yuo can download that for free at foxsportsradio.com....pretty great show, love jay mohr



Dude like around 2000 when Oakland was about to play Baltimore in the AFC game I was registered on the Jim Rome Forums ( back when they were free  and people actually used to listen to the guy)

The whole forums were full of  myopic romie/raider fans,and it was a well known fact back then that he was a Raider Fan as when he started his show most of the callere back then were Raider fans like himself

JT the Brick
Mike Di Tola
Sean from Newport Beach 

ETC ETC


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> ^ that's a horrible take(shim)
> 
> considering you gave no reasoning behind the heresy...you clearly don't have a sense of humor...consdering you've also mentioned numerous times that you think it's always sunny in philly sucks cause it's just 'guys yelling at each other'....that's about as a insightful statement as me saying that all hip hop sucks because it's just a n words yelling into microphones... obviously i consider you a cool ass dude and all, but seriously, i always considered white people who like rap to be lost little boys at heart
> 
> you probably like listening to faggots who like to debate about sports, or hearing someone break down 5 reasons why so and so is going to perform at a specifc level
> 
> rome is a great role model for youth: a king of confidence, preparation, overachievement and loyalty...dude's drawn monter ratings for over 2 decades now, athletes(besides the dbag ones) and members of the media respect the hell out of him, pretty much the god father of sports radio
> 
> and liberal media, he might be a raider fan, but since i've bee a fan ive heard him say numerous times that once he got into the business he stopped cheering for anyone because it's his duty to be 100% objective...hge's a fan of anyone in pro sports who isn't boring , i'm pretty sure his 2 favorite athletes are brian wilson and javalle mcgee....and his all time favorite playesr are bill romonowski and golfer steve elkington(the man!!)
> 
> liberal media, i stongly consider yuo becoming a jungle inside, it's 8 dollars a month to be able to download rome's radio show commerical free
> 
> whoo knew a sports talk show could be funnier than anything on TV?
> 
> also, *jay mohr*, who used to guest host for rome a lot just got his own show on fox sports(same time spot at rome), yuo can download that for free at foxsportsradio.com....pretty great show, love jay mohr



Total Legend

Still have  DVD set of his tv show " Action" 

Classic


----------



## China Rider

yesterday on his show(jay mohr....everyday i listen to 'yesterday's show' of both mohr and rome at work cause i can't get AM signal inside) he talked about this story in north carolina about this guy who is facing animal creuety charges for shooting his dead snake and dale ernhardt memerbiala collection...man claimed to have shot the dead snake cause it was filled with gas and didn't want it attracting other animals, lol

i like how he compared matt ryan to playing madden on acid, using 5 WRs and just throwing bombs on easy difficulty setting and that he outback bowl should be played in the parking lot of the slowest outback steakhouse in america lol,


----------



## The Liberal Media

I love how everyone is saying Mike Glennon wont be the #1 pick in the draft when  the GM from Kansas City has already been to scout him like 3 times this year

And how his own college coach is saying how Glennon is more talented than the other QB he coached , a guy called Matt Ryan, another guy who had a bad bowl game and a bad senior season and still went 3rd overall.

The most telling thing is how coaches from NCSU say Glennon was so good that is the reason why Russell Wilson went to Wisconsin as he knew he couldnt beat out Glennon

And now Wilson is a playoff game starter in the NFL this weekend.
Speaks Volumes for how good Glennon could be

#1 overall pick, heard it here first months ago from me


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ lol, I almost feel bad for Brady Quinn sometimes, almost.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wyld 4 X said:


> ^ lol, I almost feel bad for Brady Quinn sometimes, almost.



Brady was lucky

He will be forever compared to the same class that produced JaFATASS 

People tend to forget what the Browns gave up for him lol

He is basically Kyle Boller with many less starts in the NFL


----------



## China Rider

i just remember brady quinn for the guy whose sister recieved like a total of 15 minutes camera time during the ND/OSU bowl game the one year cause she was dating aj hawk


----------



## The Liberal Media

He is just # 22726 on the list why people should hate Notre Lame

Roll Tide !!! lol

I cant wait till Monday when at halftime that shitcrap of a football program is down 35-0

Get your bib ready Lou Holtz !!!


----------



## China Rider

i',m actually rooting for the irish, even though i hate them, it's lile cheering for my old high school in a way

a laughing stock who finally overachieved and  sniffed success...that and i have a lot of friends who are fans, is it a crime for wanting my friends to be happy?

and fuck off everyone of you SEC HONKS


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Liberal Media said:


> I love how everyone is saying Mike Glennon wont be the #1 pick in the draft when  the GM from Kansas City has already been to scout him like 3 times this year
> 
> And how his own college coach is saying how Glennon is more talented than the other QB he coached , a guy called Matt Ryan, another guy who had a bad bowl game and a bad senior season and still went 3rd overall.
> 
> The most telling thing is how coaches from NCSU say Glennon was so good that is the reason why Russell Wilson went to Wisconsin as he knew he couldnt beat out Glennon
> 
> And now Wilson is a playoff game starter in the NFL this weekend.
> Speaks Volumes for how good Glennon could be
> 
> #1 overall pick, heard it here first months ago from me




NC State gave Wilson an ultimatum: Give up baseball or we won't play you at football. He then said "fuck you guys, I'm going to Wisconsin." Had nothing to do with competition, rather with NC State being fucktarded.


----------



## China Rider

pretty sure andy reid chose KC over AZ simply for the bbq

nothing wrong with that

i hope mike gundy coaches in the nfl some day soon

what ever happened to bill callahahn? coaching a D2 program to a .500 record somewhere?


----------



## The Liberal Media

3 said:


> NC State gave Wilson an ultimatum: Give up baseball or we won't play you at football. He then said "fuck you guys, I'm going to Wisconsin." Had nothing to do with competition, rather with NC State being fucktarded.


From what I heard they couldnt be sure to give Russell the starting gig , esp as Glennon was such a highly rated recruit

I am very high on Glennon, fantastic arm , surrounded by zero talent
Everything about him screams franchise QB in the NFL


I fear for my Raiders

Reid is a good coach and if Chip goes to SD we will be in the basement for a long time with that retarded coach Dennis Allen

2 weeks ago he said Terrelle wasnt good enough to beat out Leinart.
A week later he says Terrell can be starter , the guy is fucking clueless

He just makes it up as he goes along , a true dunce IMHO 

We better renegotiate Carsons contract as he was the only bright spot in our crappy season ( although Tarvers D did get a lot better in the last month)


----------



## China Rider

how does darren mcfadden become completely useless?

yall should have kept quentin groves

and i'm just going to say this person's name and let you think of the first thing that comes to mind

robert gallery


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> how does darren mcfadden become completely useless?



Dude cant make it on the field without stubbing a toe or breaking a nail.  He'd be All World in flag football.


----------



## China Rider

tiki barber will play on your flag football teamfor like 2 grand or something like that

true story

or it was last year, maybe he retired from that too

maybe he can join TO on fox's upcoming new reality competition  THE HIGH DIVE, fucking lol jay mohr had a lot of fun making fun of that shit


----------



## Howzat?

I don't understand all the fuss about Rex Ryan's tattoo. It's not like his wife would get any action if she was wearing a Tim Tebow jersey.


----------



## shimazu

I dont have to say shit about Jim Rome except how you reacted is exactly his target audience, the rebellious, quick to snap and make shit up audience.

king of radio? when the fuck have I ever listened to Jim Rome in my radio? not where I live man

hes trash, and I would rather listen to at least 7 other people from the local sports station than jim rome. 

you probably would too if you even got their signal in your hillbilly area


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> how does darren mcfadden become completely useless?
> 
> yall should have kept quentin groves
> 
> and i'm just going to say this person's name and let you think of the first thing that comes to mind
> 
> robert gallery





He ran the ZBS in college with Arkansas , and he did it well, So I am not sure the scheme is the problem

Thing is we dont really have the OL to do that, a lot of his( Knapps) ZBS is based on stretching the LOS and running out wide outside of the tackles
Al Davis was drafting real power blockers like Veldheer who are awesome at running right ahead.

It just didnt fit in with Knapps offense, although the predictable nature of his playcalling didnt help, it was always screen pass and the  flares 
For a team that probably has the fastest skill players in the NFL I was amazed at how we didnt run more reverses or slant patterns to take advantage of guys like DHB and DMC

Hue Jackson and Al Saunders were awesome at using DMC, Knapp didnt have a clue
DMC doesnt seem to be the most instinctive of backs, he doesnt like to read the LOS and look for blocks, his game has always been aboiut finding the hole and BAM 20.30, 40 YARD GAIN

What I would really like is for Norv Turner to return as OC (if Saunders doesnt get the gig) and we can go back to the Power Blocking and Vertical passing game that suits Carson Palmer and DMC

People hate on Carson but the bloke has basically passed for 4000 yards in 15 games with a feature back that averages 3.3ypc and a WR corp who couldnt manage to beat out their TE in terms of yardage and couldnt muster more than 51 catches for the leader of the WR corp which is truly pathetic considering we were behind in most games. , So I think he actually had a great year


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> and i'm just going to say this person's name and let you think of the first thing that comes to mind
> 
> robert gallery



Highest rated O lineman to come from College since Boselli

No regrets taking him, although Fitzgerald would have been a sweet alternative

I think the NFL is changing now, used to be the LT is a prime position, but now cos goodell has fucked everything up  a QB doesnt even need that much protection thesedays.

Nowadays the most important position to draft is
QB
DE


In that order and everything else later.

Thesedays you need a passrush and a QB , first round talents
Rest of the positions can be filled in down the board


----------



## The Liberal Media

Time for everyone to realise just how average  Andy Dalton is

Seriously I have no  idea why everyone creams themselves over an average game manager QB
Hilarious how Bengal fans think they got the best of the Palmer trade
Palmer only went and threw for 4000 yards in  15 games with no RB and no WR and a friggin TE as his top reciver.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Andy Dalton ?

4 of 13 for 3 yards ( yes not a typo THREE yards passing in a half)

Yeah he is a real firecracker


----------



## The Liberal Media

TD Texans

Game Over

Cant see the Bengals getting a first down let alone a TD with this dunce Dalton in charge

Must be the most overated QB in the history of the NFL
4 of 12 for 3 yards

He has more completions than passing yards today

LMFAO


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ponder out of the game at Green Bay

Even more certain now that GB will win the superbowl.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The REALLY ironic thing is if Cincy had Carson Palmer in both last years playoff game in Houston and today , they probably win BOTH games. and play in the Division game in both seasons.

Yet they have this bum Dalton and have not won either.

As Bart Simpson would say " The Ironing is delicious"


----------



## suburu

Even after all that he misses a wide open Aj Green to win the game. Has to make that throw. what a numpty.

Thought Texans would win by a bigger score


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> Even after all that he misses a wide open Aj Green to win the game. Has to make that throw. what a numpty.
> 
> Thought Texans would win by a bigger score




He is what he is ,decent regular season QB ala Jeff Blake but will never take Cincy to the "next level"

I fuckin love playoff football, its on a whole other level from the regular season as you can see today from the first game.

Dont really expect Joe Webb to be much of a problem for GB later, especially with the predicted 9 degrees F at KO time

If your a betting man get some serious $$ on the Packers to win the Superbowl


----------



## suburu

agreed. 

anyway as we saw the last time in New England, this is as far as the Texans are going.


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> agreed.
> 
> anyway as we saw the last time in New England, this is as far as the Texans are going.




Agreeed, I cant see them winning the AFC

Gonna go balls out and  lay 200 on GB to win the superbowl.

Cant really see anyone beating them, especially as they will probably have to go through a dome and Atlanta and t
he superbowl is played in a dome this year

Aaron Rodgers Dome stats? 

Something like 32 td and *1 int *in his last 10 games
He is basically superman when playing in a dome


----------



## suburu

Yeah crazy stats. And he put a serious beatdown on them in the dome the last time. 

I need a jordy nelson anytime td here for a $300 4 timer.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Good drive from Minny
Discount Doublecheck time now

Packers got their crap and arrogance out their system last year when they lost to NYFG, most defending SB champs are the same

They are focused this time now


----------



## suburu

This is bad. Lots of screens and no sign of Nelson so his knee must be fucked. 

I need him to play zero snaps now for half the cash


----------



## The Liberal Media

First TD done

Stupid challenge though( or was it even a challenge by minny)

Can see GB rolling now

Packers winning superbowl wins me £1350 ( about $2000 for our american friends)

Go Packers !!!


----------



## suburu

you fucking fuckhead Nelson take a step back or two that's your td

Game over Webb won't be happy til he throws a pick by casually lobbing the ball up in the air


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lol poor Webb


----------



## China Rider

The Liberal Media said:


> Nowadays the most important position to draft is
> QB
> DE


knowing that you feel that way and i value you opinion, i ask you:

what you think of st.louis' future considering what they have at those positions?

can bradford be a top 10 qb now that he finally will have a OC for a 2nd season and they will more than likely be signing either bowe, wallace, or jennings at WR in the off season and have two emerging stars in chris givens and danny amendola

and at DE they have chris long and robert quinn, both surpassing 10 sacks this season

and god damn i wish i was still betting, todays picks were too easy!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Packers rolling now

Its all about what team gets hot at the right time 

Book em for the NFC rep, its as good as done.

No way in hell Atlanta or SF will stop Aaron Rodgers, I don care what anyone says, sometimes you just get a feeling for a team that is peaking at the right time 

This team is GB this year


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> king of radio? when the fuck have I ever listened to Jim Rome in my radio? not where I live man


he's now in philly since joining up with the brand new cbs sports radio network

and rome is different than he is on tv, he's much more suited for the radio

you need to listen to the show for a week to understand it, if you don't like it after a week than you don't like it

his fans are known to have admited they initially hated it


----------



## ChickenScratch

This game fucking sucks.  I liked the first half when Webb was throwing up air ball lay ups.  I'm going to bed.  Gay.


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> knowing that you feel that way and i value you opinion, i ask you:
> 
> what you think of st.louis' future considering what they have at those positions?
> 
> can bradford be a top 10 qb now that he finally will have a OC for a 2nd season and they will more than likely be signing either bowe, wallace, or jennings at WR in the off season and have two emerging stars in chris givens and danny amendola
> 
> and at DE they have chris long and robert quinn, both surpassing 10 sacks this season
> 
> and god damn i wish i was still betting, todays picks were too easy!



I think the rams SHOULD win the NFC west next year
Chris Long is awesome, I have not seen enough games to judge your secondary but I get the feeling you need to draft there

I wasnt really ever sold on bradford till about the last 3 or 4 weeks of the season, a bona fide WR will help him really come on 

What is your draft pick situation? I have no idea who your GM is but whomever he is , he should be moving heaven and earth to get Robert Woods and if he cant or wont he should be fired


----------



## China Rider

they have two all pro corners in cortland finnegan and rookie(should be rookie of the year) janoris jenkins, and rookie cb out of montana trumaine johnson is looking very promising...hopefully they convert him to safety, cause yes they do need much help at safety, i totally expect them to draft one with one of 2 of their first round selections(kid from texas looks good)

remember, they have redskins first two round picks in the '13 and '14 draft from the bob griffen deal

they need help at outside linebacker...laurenitis in the middle is solid, jo-lonn dunbar is a decent play maker, but rocky mcintosh blows and probably won't be on the team next year

DT they are excellent, micheal brokers is a future hall of famer and kendall langford is good enough to significant playing time on any team


----------



## ChickenScratch

Coons will beat either the seabirds or shitskins by 100 points.  I'm a 69ers fan now.  I want nothing to do with playing Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Care

Wow and I thought this min/gb game would be the game of the week.

WEEEEEAK

see ya next week fudgepackers


----------



## ChickenScratch

They're going to destroy y'all, and then they're going to destroy us.


----------



## The Liberal Media

"In the last nine indoor games, Rodgers’ numbers are out of this world. He has completed 76 percent of his passes and thrown 29 TD passes with just one interception "

"For his career, Rodgers has a 117.0 passer rating in 19 dome starts, so this latest run isn’t just a fluke hot streak. "

Get ready for red hot Aaron in the Superdome for the Superbowl

The Vikes came in winning 4 straight games and GB basically spanked them tonight.
What was their last loss?

To Green Bay on 2nd December at Lambeau


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> They're going to destroy y'all, and then they're going to destroy us.


quiet infidel


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'll pulling for y'all next week so we can probe your butt gland in the NFC championship.  But it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Care

And im hoping you guys manage to not utterly fail in the playoffs again this year


JK im not


----------



## MikeOekiM

niners will beat packers.

dont brag about beating a vikings team with their backup QB.


----------



## Tromps

Yeah not to mention Joe Webb didnt throw a single pass during the entire regular season and then he gets put in during a playoff game. I mean what didvyou expect? Packers fans really dont have much to celebrate.


----------



## The Liberal Media

There is no doubt that the Vikes were pish, GB isnt my team for the record, I just want them to win for my bet

Really hope Indy wins , but cant see it happening.
Would like Seattle to win for the USC connection with Pete.

Seattle should win, Indy probably wont.


----------



## ArCi

Denver is going to win it this year boys.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ArCi said:


> Denver is going to win it this year boys.




The same Denver that lost to Houston,Atlanta and The Pats?

As soon as they play a decent team they fold. Its fools gold

Apart from beating a slumping Ravens team down the stretch all they did was run the table against a bunch of non playof team
All 3 of their  losses were against playoff teams


----------



## The Liberal Media

WTF happened to Bruce Arians? Quarterbacks coach Clyde Christensen will call the plays in Arians' absence.







I guess its showtime
Nothing gets in the way of playoff football not even  suspected strokes, heart attacks or Hurricane Sandy

Goodell/Two Face doesnt allow anything to get in the way of making his $$$


----------



## The Liberal Media

That muthfucka murderer Ray came to play today

No way he should he retire, still the best LB in the history of the game who isnt named Singletary or LT


----------



## The Liberal Media

Doesnt Flacco's contract run out after this year?
Seriously  I dont think he is the guy who will win you a superbowl

Draft a QB and just sign Flacco to a 1 year deal.


----------



## suburu

yeah he's playing for a new deal. Unconvincingly. it would be nice if he gave Ray Lewis a little less game time today!


Game's littered with mistakes already, not good. Both should've been picked off.

And Jacoby running with the ball in one hand doesnt help

Phil Simms talks some serious fucking bollocks aswell.


Luck living up to his name in this game so far. Catch the ball Ray


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> yeah he's playing for a new deal. Unconvincingly. it would be nice if he gave Ray Lewis a little less game time today!
> 
> 
> Game's littered with mistakes already, not good. Both should've been picked off.
> 
> And Jacoby running with the ball in one hand doesnt help
> 
> *Phil Simms talks some serious fucking bollocks aswell.*
> 
> 
> Luck living up to his name in this game so far. Catch the ball Ray



Probably the worst TV guy ever


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> *Luck living up to his name in this game so far. Catch the ball Ray*


*
*


What he is doing with a 5th round rookie RB and 2 rookie Tight ends on what was the worst team in football last year  is nothing short of remarkable

Tell me the 2-14 Colts would be 4 points down at halftime in the wildcard game a year later and I would have called you crazy


----------



## suburu

No doubting his ability he's a great talent on his way to being great, but he should've added to his INT's in 1st half except Ed and Ray couldnt catch the easiest of picks. 


Anquan Boldin playing like an animal today. Ray Rice fumblling the shit out of the game, hard to watch this shit


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well thats the backbreaker, cant see the Colts coming back now

Hope that Boldin can get a ring before he retires , he certainly deserves one


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well if Indy does manage to win it will be Lucks 9th 4th quarter comeback of his NFL career

Dude has only played 17 nfl games lol

Edit, deflected pick, no danger of that now


----------



## suburu

Will you just Fuck off with your flags


fuckin stupid game


----------



## The Liberal Media

lol@ the taunting flags

Welcome to Goodell/two face version of the NFL

I miss the old days when you could flat out hold a facemask, especially if it was against KC, SD or Denver


----------



## suburu

Of course Pollard would get one lol

13 tackles for Ray Lewis today


damn, sad sight right there. End of an era


----------



## China Rider

^ hey

congrats bud


----------



## suburu

Thanks! One more week, One more week, shhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiit


7-0 Skins


----------



## The Liberal Media

Robby G 3 is the fucking truth

Impressive opening drive


----------



## Care

Looks like its the roadbirds showing up early. I love it.


----------



## The Liberal Media

RG3 JERSEY Announced as the biggest selling in the NFL this year

I can fucking believe it

I tend to buy some jerseys for players who are not Raiders but this year because of the price hike with the Nike Jerseys I didnt bother
Just bought an Andre Ethier Dodgers away shirt instead, it is fucking sweet


----------



## The Liberal Media

14-10 Game on !!

Come on Pete you can do it!

Give me a 4-0 for this weekend for the prediction thread

Edit- HELLZ YEAH

Seachickens starting to warm up and driving to take the lead at the 2 min warning


----------



## The Liberal Media

Whomever the DC is for the Redskins is teams should have him on their shortlist for HC job interviews,
He is calling a hell of a game, very bend but not break packages and Blitzes at all the right times 

Nice defensive battle brewing here

Edit finally Seattle scores, I really thought they would run away with this, but Credit to the Redskin D for keeping it so close for so long


----------



## The Liberal Media

21-14 justice at last, Redskins havent really been at the races since the early couple of drives


----------



## suburu

Wilson likes to get out ahead and block doesn't he? That's great to see

They need to take Bobby G out, he looks really hurt and Cousins has played well when called upon.

all though i'm hoping for a Seahawks win. Good game


_"PLAYOFFS? Don't talk about... Plaaayoffs? You kidding me? PLAAAAAYOFFS?"_


Edit --- there you go. his knee is fucked. get him out of there fast

edit --- Oh shit man thats an ACL there FUCk!!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Thank God I didnt order my RG3 replica shirt yet


----------



## suburu

Good to see him get up and walk off. 

He should've put Shanahan in a headlock and then tombstoned his head into the ground. That's poor coaching he's been playing on one knee all day


----------



## The Liberal Media

10 point lead with 5.43 left, Probably all she wrote.

Nice to go 4-0 on the prediction thread


----------



## suburu

^You and probably 10 others!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Does set up some great games for next weekend though.


I think the divisional weekend is probably the best of the NFL season. great games between good teams and usually very close, although probabaly not great for people who like to lay some action on the games

Cant wait for SF and Denver to lose 

As a Raider fan watching an AFC West team and our cross bay area cousins getting jacked would be heaven


----------



## The Liberal Media

Probably a stupid question but is there a reason the Nike Swoosh is going the wrong way on Kirk Cousins Jersey? ( on his right sleeve)

Some new marketing gimmick? WTF is up with that ?


----------



## Care

RG3 didnt belong out there after that 2nd TD he threw, not the same guy.

Sad that 2 teams that should have had great sots at the W this week failed because of QB injuries.

In the end though, the better teams won.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^I disagree. RG3 healthy it looked like redskins woulda destroyed. and vikings with ponder i think vikings had a great shot at winning.


----------



## MikeOekiM

cant wait to see Julio Jones do this to Brandon Browner or Richard Sherman


----------



## suburu

you miss this after the game a while ago? 

should've closed his fist, seasons over afterall


----------



## MikeOekiM

^i saw it.

he probably would have got suspended next year for some games if he knocked him out like Blount.


----------



## Care

Shermans such a little punk.

I'd love to see White knock his ass out. As a high school wrestler who was taller than most of my opponents (a disadvantage in wrestling) I have mad respect for a guy like White who was a state champ with his frame, beast!

Possible NFCCG matchups to look forward to.

49ers vs Seahawks- I think this would probably be the most entertaining matchup to watch. Division rivals with bad, bad blood that split in the regular season. Would be a straight NASTY game between arguably the best 2 teams in the NFC.

Seahawks vs Packers- A rematch of the most controversial game changing call of the year. This would also be a heated contest (actually I think any game with the seafags will be heated, such a bunch of punks). 

packers vs Falcons- A rematch of the game that propelled GB to their Superbowl a couple years ago. Both teams would want the win, but if this is the matchup, and thew Falcons won, they would have officially shaken that monkey off their back.

Falcons vs 49ers- Meh, good matchup I guess, but not a lot of intrigue other than the game itself.

The AFC is pretty fucking boring except for the possibility of a Brady vs Manning AFCCG, which seems inevitable at this point. The ravens making a run for the SB with Ray Lewis retiring could be quite the story aswell. I see the texans as the weakest remaining team by a long shot.


----------



## suburu

Sherman is undoubtedly a punk but he has all the ability to back up the trash talk and he's a big dude for a corner. I like watching those kind of battles. Trouble is, you don't get any leeway before getting ejected or suspended these days. He does deserve a proper punch to get those eyes watered up and not a half hearted slap that Redskin gave him.


Goddell's such a cock smoking bellend. Why the fuck don't Saturday teams play again on following Saturday in the AFC playoffs? The Texans get 8 days rest and Ravens go to Denver, play at altitude after 6 days. Obviously the odds are stacked against us but shit like this is staggering. NFC Saturday teams play on Saturday. He's doing everything in his power so he can furiously wank himself into a frenzy over Manning/Brady.


----------



## ChickenScratch

falcons are going to murderize the seachickens.  if we don't, we'll be the laughing stock of the NFL.


----------



## ArCi

I don't about you guys but I have mad respect for Sherman. That dude plays his heart out every single play. Couldn't ask for a better cornerback


----------



## Max Power

RG3 will never be the same. Career-ending injury, imo.


----------



## Care

might as well send him to the glue factory


----------



## Max Power

Worst part is Redskins would have won the game had they played the _other_ RGIII on their team.


----------



## ChickenScratch

if they pulled him in the 2nd quarter, kept the ball on the ground for a bit while Cousin's found his groove, they would've won.

i don't know why shanahan isn't getting more heat for this.


----------



## Care

^ Cause skins fans are just happy to not be some shitstain on the shoe of the league anymore.


----------



## Max Power

ChickenScratch said:


> if they pulled him in the 2nd quarter, kept the ball on the ground for a bit while Cousin's found his groove, they would've won.
> 
> i don't know why shanahan isn't getting more heat for this.



Fuck Cousins, I'm talking about Rex Grossman III.

It's hard to blame Shanahan because you would've had to physically restrain Griffin in order to keep him sidelined. It's his fault as much as it is the coach's if he kept insisting he was capable of going out and making plays, especially if he was blatantly lying. Which was prbly the case. People call Griffin's attitude in that situation "toughness" but it's just plain selfishness.


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's a head coach's job to know his players better than that.  RG was limping all over the place.  it was only a matter of time before he blew out his knee.  even i could see that.  plus, that field was in horrible condition.  shanahan should've pulled him, and not let some stupid fucking rookie tell him what to do.


----------



## alasdairm

^ agree, shanahan is the coach - it is 100% his call.





ChickenScratch said:


> falcons are going to murderize the seachickens.  if we don't, we'll be the laughing stock of the NFL.


you thought the redskins wound beat them and you got that wrong...

atlanta lost their last home game of the season to tampa bay who are considerably less of a challenge than seattle.

your d is going to have its hands full with wilson and, looking at the defenses you've faced this season, it's hard to see anybody who comes close to giving you this level of challenge. it's telling that the best ds you had to play all season were dallas in week 8 and denver in week 2.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

i suppose we'll see on sunday.  wilson is gonna streak his rookie drawers in our dome.

the only concern is lynch because our run D isn't good.

seattle's corners match up pretty nicely with jones and white, so that should be fun to watch.

again, falcons by 14.  

rise up.


----------



## Max Power

I don't see Seattle winning two road games in a row. Atlanta by 64.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Max Power said:


> I don't see Seattle winning two road games in a row. Atlanta by 64.



i love you lots right now.


----------



## Max Power

Would you say your love for me is greater than your hate for Kenickie?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Max Power said:


> Would you say your love for me is greater than your hate for Kenickie?



not possible, although your shuggie otis stunt made me cry.


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> atlanta lost their last home game of the season to tampa bay who are considerably less of a challenge than seattle.


really?

you think that game serves any fucking relevance? don't be stupid

atlanta by 10+

i hope they win the nfc so bad, then get hammered by denver in the superbowl like it's '98 all over again


----------



## alasdairm

^ i think you can learn something about strengths, weaknesses and match-ups from every game.

you and cs both couldn't see seattle winning on the road in washington and they got it done. atlanta are hardly famous for their playoff record. can't wait to see what happens...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

the fact atlanta couldn't get it done in the past are more reasons to like them this year

surely coach smith has finally learned how to prepare for a playoff game

and again, seattle isn't that good, st. louis out performed them in their two meetings


----------



## suburu

I think Seattle going Coast to Coast to Coast to Coast will have a bearing on the outcome too. 


Atlanta by 7 for me


EDIT: Scrap that, Seattle are staying on the east coast for the week. 

Atlanta still by 7


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> ^ agree, shanahan is the coach - it is 100% his call.you thought the redskins wound beat them and you got that wrong...
> 
> atlanta lost their last home game of the season to tampa bay who are considerably less of a challenge than seattle.
> 
> your d is going to have its hands full with wilson and, looking at the defenses you've faced this season, it's hard to see anybody who comes close to giving you this level of challenge. it's telling that the best ds you had to play all season were dallas in week 8 and denver in week 2.
> 
> alasdair



lol at bringing up the bucs game.

 i picked seahawks to win vs. redskins but Falcons gonna win. Seahawks are clearly not the same team on the road. They looked bad vs. the redskins last week and i thought they only won because RG3 was injured and handed them the game. Our D is much better than their ranking i'll just let you know that right now. and our offense will score enough points to win.

I think that Bruce Irvin playing instead of chris clemons because he tore his acl might really hurt seahawks rush D and if we are able to run the seahawks are fucked.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Jizz Rogers is gonna run for 748 yards.


----------



## China Rider

sad to see that micheal turner has transformed into jerome bettis


----------



## Care

So whats everyone's game of the week for the div round?

Personally I gotta go with atl vs seattle. The afc matchups are meh, and while the packers 49ers could be epic, I think both the hawks and falcons have more to prove. This could be the game that defines the franchise for years to come for both teams. Both are in tough divisions and could realistically miss the playoffs consistently in the future.


----------



## MikeOekiM

im 100% sure we have a bunch of new stuff planned that we didnt use during the regular season. It might be our sick screen game that for some reason we only went heavy with a couple games this season and every time we used it we completely dominated. and Mike Nolan is a beast defensive coordinator and i know he wont disappoint.


----------



## Care

It looks like Sherman is talking shit in the media again, suprise suprise.

Looks like he is calling out the redskins fans for not being as loud as hawks fans.

Even if its true, its still just a classless move by a classless guy. I hope the falcons WR's tear him a new one this week.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> So whats everyone's game of the week for the div round?
> 
> Personally I gotta go with atl vs seattle. The afc matchups are meh, and while the packers 49ers could be epic, I think both the hawks and falcons have more to prove. This could be the game that defines the franchise for years to come for both teams. Both are in tough divisions and could realistically miss the playoffs consistently in the future.



definitely one of the NFC games. I feel like both AFC games could be blow outs. hopefully not.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> st. louis out performed them in their two meetings


and st. louis lost to the jets and seattle beat the patriots. you can cherry pick any game - or couple of games - you like to make one team seem better than another.

so seattle's not that good and they're into the divisional round of the playoffs - you think they'd give that up to have beaten the rams twice in the regular season and be sitting at home watching on tv right now?

indeed.


MikeOekiM said:


> lol at bringing up the bucs game.


like i said, i think you can learn something about strengths, weaknesses and match-ups from every game.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> like i said, i think you can learn something about strengths, weaknesses and match-ups from every game.
> 
> alasdair



well then i dont think whatever strengths or weaknesses u learned from that game will be a major factor in the falcons-seahawks game.

could seahawks win? sure. but im pretty confident going into this game.


----------



## China Rider

i hope texans beat the cheatriots by 30 because i like houston, hate the patriots, and alasdair

they cheated in superbowl 36

i refuse to accept that it's the reason they miraculously beat the rams that year, but they did cheat

they are cheaters


----------



## alasdairm

^





MikeOekiM said:


> could seahawks win? sure. but im pretty confident going into this game.


you proved your prediction chops this year so i respect your opinion. we'll see come sunday.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

you support a team that cheated on the biggest stage

i really want to hear what you have to say about that other than posting a cliche lame ass .gif

arnt you supposed to be some kind of honorable prophet?


----------



## alasdairm

god, your whining is awful.

the patriots broke a league rule. the team and the coach were both punished with significant fines and the loss of a first-round draft selection. everybody (except you) moved on.

honorable prophet? i'm a football fan. just like you.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

You guys are melting your tits off.


----------



## alasdairm

it's more fun that poking a wasp nest with a stick 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> You guys are melting your tits off.



is that what you say to phish with your hetty backstage passes you get when they come to town?

future st. louis ram's LG chance warmack is a beast tonight, it's easy keeping an eye on him with that belly hanging out all game


----------



## HighonLife

Care said:


> So whats everyone's game of the week for the div round?
> 
> .



for me its gotta be the B'more v. Denver game

whoever wins that will be who i want to win the Super Bowl

would like to see Ray Lewis in the ship

but id also like to see Peyton give indy the big Fuck You


----------



## China Rider

chris long made the USA football all fundamental team, a group of players that young players should model themselves after

his 4 point stance is fucking intimidating

http://usafootball.com/all-fundamentals-team


----------



## suburu

Richard Sherman Mic'd up v Redskins


----------



## HighonLife

^^ah that was good

what a tool tho


----------



## ArCi

I am a huge Richard Sherman fan


----------



## China Rider

richard sherman is definitely a breath of fresh air, wish he wasn't on such a piece of shit team 

grew up in compton, went to stanford, talk about defeating all odds, he has every right to talk shit

still kind of think he tested positive for adderall to mask what he was really on...HGH...ever see that dude with his shirt off it looks like they are filming the new alien movie inside his torso


----------



## MikeOekiM

the guy is gonna get exposed as a bitch on sunday.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MikeOekiM said:


> the guy is gonna get exposed as a bitch on sunday.



Most CBs get exposed anyway.


----------



## suburu

Falcons are lucky to not have to deal with Chris Clemons this week, he's been in outstanding form all year. Think he sacked Rodgers 4 times when they played GB.


Shame to see two good players have torn acl's on that horrible field.


----------



## Effuzion

Remember when Jay Cutler got called a pansy for leaving that playoff game against the Packers 2 years ago when he was injured... and now RG3 gets called selfish for staying in the game?

My respect level for Jay Cutler retroactively went up about 10 points. He did the right thing. RG3 tried to be Superman and cost his team the game. Also, I blame RG just as much as Shanahan. If you're in Shanahan's position and your best player is insisting he can still play, you leave him in, because if you take him out you're guaranteed to get crucified by the media and the fans. If you leave him in, it's a 50/50 shot: you either look like a genius if he plays well enough to win or you get crucified if you lose. That 50% chance of winning is better than the 100% chance of getting shit on if he took his guy out and Shanahan knew that so he rolled the dice. That's at least a little defensible. RG3 insisting he stays out there when he could barely walk was not.


----------



## MikeOekiM

suburu said:


> Falcons are lucky to not have to deal with Chris Clemons this week, he's been in outstanding form all year. Think he sacked Rodgers 4 times when they played GB.
> 
> 
> Shame to see two good players have torn acl's on that horrible field.



His pass rushing ability isnt what they will miss because his replacement is Bruce Irvin who i think is even better at pass rush than clemons. seahawks need to worry about irvins rush D tho.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Effuzion said:


> Remember when Jay Cutler got called a pansy for leaving that playoff game against the Packers 2 years ago when he was injured... and now RG3 gets called selfish for staying in the game?
> 
> My respect level for Jay Cutler retroactively went up about 10 points. He did the right thing. RG3 tried to be Superman and cost his team the game. Also, I blame RG just as much as Shanahan. If you're in Shanahan's position and your best player is insisting he can still play, you leave him in, because if you take him out you're guaranteed to get crucified by the media and the fans. If you leave him in, it's a 50/50 shot: you either look like a genius if he plays well enough to win or you get crucified if you lose. That 50% chance of winning is better than the 100% chance of getting shit on if he took his guy out and Shanahan knew that so he rolled the dice. That's at least a little defensible. RG3 insisting he stays out there when he could barely walk was not.



lol Jay Cutler is and always will be a bitch. the only guy u could blame is Shanahan, not RG3


----------



## China Rider

everything is daniel snyder's fault

can't wait for skins to go 2-14 next year, giving the rams the #1 pick after a playoff season


----------



## suburu

Shanahan should get all the blame, for the loss and Griffin's injury. If Stevie Wonder was the head coach and Tebow was the backup, I might have a little sympathy for him but he's not. It was 100% his call to make, it was painfully obvious that Griffin was hurt no matter what he was telling him. 


And Cutler is one of the biggest tampons in the NFL..  1 week in, 3 weeks out.


----------



## Effuzion

How can you not blame RG3? The guy obviously fought to stay in. Yeah it was Shanahan's call but if you have your best player fighting to stay in, you have to take the chance that he's right. Plus, if you pull out your best guy and he's arguing with you on the sidelines, your other players are gonna start to distrust you. I'm not saying it's all RG3's fault; it's both of their faults. But right now everyone's blaming the coach and not the player and RG needs to take some responsibility for his actions if he's gonna be the leader of a team.

Also, if you think RG3 should have come out of that game, then you can't call Cutler a tampon. That's just being consistent.



> everything is daniel snyder's fault
> 
> can't wait for skins to go 2-14 next year, giving the rams the #1 pick after a playoff season



No way that's happening. Even if they don't get RG3 back til halfway through the season that division is a mess. It's wide open for the Redskins to take it.


----------



## HighonLife

cant believe the cowboys fired Rex Ryan, they're defense was torn to shit by injuries

Dont blame youself Jerry and step down as General Manager n give someone who knows what they're doing controll. muther fucker is so self absorbed, why cant he just write the checks like most owners. N i doubt it'll be any better when he croaks (which at this point is what im waiting on, i know sounds terrible but it is what it is)

Dont fire the Mediocre Head Coach, I go back n forth on Jason Garret, i dont necessarily think he is the one to blame but i think it makes more sense to fire him then rex ryan

Dont fire the quarterback who despite having good qualities consistently proves himself to be mediocre, he doesnt suck but he isnt great, he can make nice miracle plays happen and he can shoot himself and his team in the foot, get some goddamn stability

i know no one in this threads cares about the cowboys or wants to talk about em during playoff time but god damn they never cease to dissapoint


----------



## suburu

Effuzion said:


> How can you not blame RG3? The guy obviously fought to stay in. Yeah it was Shanahan's call but if you have your best player fighting to stay in, you have to take the chance that he's right. Plus, if you pull out your best guy and he's arguing with you on the sidelines, your other players are gonna start to distrust you. I'm not saying it's all RG3's fault; it's both of their faults. But right now everyone's blaming the coach and not the player and RG needs to take some responsibility for his actions if he's gonna be the leader of a team.



Since when does a 22 yr old rookie get to dictate? The extent of him fighting to stay in the game was, Shanahan asked him "Are you OK" and he answered "I'm fine". A good coach would've taken the decision out of Griffin's hands considering his major asset, his ability to run from the pocket, has completely broken down. Shanahan got away with it v Dallas because Dallas had half a defense and Romo kept throwing picks. Griffin was injured starting this game. The slightest sign of a breakdown and Cousins should've been put in. 

Coach: _"Look Bob we know you've got a big heart, the type of character you are and you want to carry on playing for the team and we respect that, but you've been resembling Hopalong Cassidy since the 2nd TD, we're putting Kirk in. Adrian Peterson tore his MCL and ACL on this shitbox of a field last year, Chris Clemons did his 5 mins ago"_

Bob G: _"But, i'm good to go, I can pl..."_

Coach: _"Shut your fucking face and go cry into your socks Griffin you're done. End of story."_


I get what you're saying but I don't blame a player for not wanting to come out of the game ESPECIALLY a team captain. Any strong minded, self respecting pro football player should want to play every snap of an important game whether you're hurt or not. 

I really don't care enough about the Redskins to keep talking about this. I picked Seattle to win the game and I'm glad they did. What irritates me most is that, it's the 2nd time in 3 years that Griffin's had reconstructive ACL surgery on the same knee and the Redskins were willing to jeopardise his career for at most one more playoff game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

what suburu said.

RG is young, dumb and full of cum.  It's the coaches responsibility to say enough's enough.  They probably would've won that game had they taken him out.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

HighonLife said:


> cant believe the cowboys fired Rex Ryan, they're defense was torn to shit by injuries
> 
> Dont blame youself Jerry and step down as General Manager n give someone who knows what they're doing controll. muther fucker is so self absorbed, why cant he just write the checks like most owners. N i doubt it'll be any better when he croaks (which at this point is what im waiting on, i know sounds terrible but it is what it is)
> 
> Dont fire the Mediocre Head Coach, I go back n forth on Jason Garret, i dont necessarily think he is the one to blame but i think it makes more sense to fire him then rex ryan
> 
> Dont fire the quarterback who despite having good qualities consistently proves himself to be mediocre, he doesnt suck but he isnt great, he can make nice miracle plays happen and he can shoot himself and his team in the foot, get some goddamn stability
> 
> i know no one in this threads cares about the cowboys or wants to talk about em during playoff time but god damn they never cease to dissapoint


----------



## Effuzion

suburu said:


> I get what you're saying but I don't blame a player for not wanting to come out of the game ESPECIALLY a team captain. Any strong minded, self respecting pro football player should want to play every snap of an important game whether you're hurt or not.



I guess we just see differently. I think you can want to be in the game but if you're injured you should be able to admit it and come out. To me, that takes more balls than staying in and losing the game for your team.


----------



## ChickenScratch

My favorite weekend of football is upon us.  

FALCONS BITCHES.


----------



## Kenickie

i'll be watching the Saturday games but i think we're entertaining Sunday night so no Houston v New England. not that i care much anyway, is there any chance that Houston beats the Pats? Not much.


----------



## China Rider

brian shotenhiemer is set to interview for the jags head coaching job

he's currently the rams OC

great, so if he gets the gig, bradford will have to learn a 4th different offense in his 4th year

he's going to be a never-ending project that will probably never reach his full potential

also, the bleacher report named the 2000 rams WR corp the best all time, i have to agree 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/756885-the-50-best-receiving-corps-in-nfl-history/page/51


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> brian shotenhiemer is set to interview for the jags head coaching job
> 
> he's currently the rams OC
> 
> great, *so if he gets the gig, bradford will have to learn a 4th different offense in his 4th year
> 
> he's going to be a never-ending project that will probably never reach his full potential
> *
> also, the bleacher report named the 2000 rams WR corp the best all time, i have to agree
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/756885-the-50-best-receiving-corps-in-nfl-history/page/51



At least he is already showing his potential unlike Alex Smith (same circumstances early on) who has mastered the under 10 yd completion.







































Awaits Care's Alex Smith apologies........3.......2.....1...


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> also, the bleacher report named the 2000 rams WR corp the best all time, i have to agree
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/756885-the-50-best-receiving-corps-in-nfl-history/page/51


i call bullshit. absolutely no mention of last year's steelers (a.k.a. the #1 wr corp in football).




> Here is your greatest receiving corps in NFL history. Holt, Bruce, Hakim and Proehl combined to create an unstoppable force that has never been matched.
> ...
> I'm not sure if we will ever see the type of production that this receiving corp had again.


in 2007, randy moss caught *23 tds* himself - the same number as these *4 guys* combined.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Wyld 4 X said:


> At least he is already showing his potential unlike Alex Smith (same circumstances early on) who has mastered the under 10 yd completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaits Care's Alex Smith apologies........3.......2.....1...



Care will be gone until the 17th



...so yeah post whatever you want for the next week lol


----------



## alasdairm

introducing the new qb for the jacksonville jaguars...



alasdair


----------



## Effuzion

Wyld 4 X said:


> At least he is already showing his potential unlike Alex Smith (same circumstances early on) who has mastered the under 10 yd completion.
> 
> Awaits Care's Alex Smith apologies........3.......2.....1...



Don't talk bad about Alex Smith. He could be on the Cardinals next year!



			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> in 2007, randy moss caught 23 tds himself - the same number as these 4 guys combined.
> 
> alasdair



I agree. People get those rose tinted glasses and can't look at things objectively. 99-01 Rams offense was beastly but I dunno how you could say that they're better than the recent Pats teams. Just last year Hernandez, Gronkowski and Welker had better numbers than Bruce, Holt and Hakim did in 2000.


----------



## shimazu

Rams team also had a guy by the name of Marshall Faulk who was a slightly big part of The Greatest Show on Turf, and could explain some of the numbers discrepancies.


----------



## China Rider

^exactly

faulk had like 100+ receptions in '99 and '00

it's not all about statistics

winning games, blocking, and other 'little things'


----------



## China Rider

> Report: Rams hire Rob Ryan
> Posted by Michael David Smith on January 11, 2013, 9:29 PM EST
> 
> It took longer than five minutes, but Rob Ryan has found a new job.
> 
> Ryan has been hired as the defensive coordinator of the St. Louis Rams, Brian Costello of the New York Post reports.
> 
> Officially, the Rams did not have a defensive coordinator last season: Gregg Williams was hired as defensive coordinator but then banned from the NFL for his role in the Saints’ bounty program, and Rams head coach Jeff Fisher didn’t fill the coordinator position. Fisher gave many of the defensive coordinator responsibilities to Williams’ son, linebackers coach Blake Williams, but Fisher fired Williams after the season.
> 
> Now there is a defensive coordinator in Ryan, who has never worked with Fisher before but does have similar defensive philosophies: Fisher is a disciple of Rob’s father, Buddy Ryan, having played for him with the Bears and later coached under him with the Eagles. Now there’s a new Fisher-Ryan connection in St. Louis



not sure how i feel about this....if it's even true

his defenses have always been pretty good and this might be the best talent he's been dealt

if he does do well, he'll more than likely be a head coach somewhere in '14

i get a feeling he'll just be implementing fisher's scheme


----------



## Effuzion

shimazu said:


> Rams team also had a guy by the name of Marshall Faulk who was a slightly big part of The Greatest Show on Turf, and could explain some of the numbers discrepancies.





			
				China Rider said:
			
		

> ^exactly
> 
> faulk had like 100+ receptions in '99 and '00
> 
> it's not all about statistics
> 
> winning games, blocking, and other 'little things'



His stats in 2000 were slightly better than Deion Branch's last year, but even with that the 2011 Pats top 4 receivers still put up better numbers than the the 2000 Rams top 4. If we're just talking receivers I'd still have to put those Pats ahead of the Rams. Especially if you wanna talk blocking. Have you seen Gronk block someone? Dude is like 6'6" and 260 lbs. I would rather stick my dick in a blender than get hit by that guy.

I'll give you that the 2000 Rams as a whole had a better offense. The Pats were either last or second last in rushing last year and Faulk was a god damn beast on his feet.



			
				China Rider said:
			
		

> not sure how i feel about this....if it's even true
> 
> his defenses have always been pretty good and this might be the best talent he's been dealt
> 
> if he does do well, he'll more than likely be a head coach somewhere in '14
> 
> i get a feeling he'll just be implementing fisher's scheme



I feel like the Rams could be a surprise team next year. Bradford isn't bad, Jackson is still Jackson, and their defense is actually good.


----------



## MikeOekiM

its so much easier to pass it now than it was 13 years ago. when guys like stafford throw for 5000 pass yards you know its clearly easier.


----------



## suburu

Agreed. The game has changed so much since then this argument  can go back and forth and nowhere forever. 

Pretty sure China Rider was talking about the best WR corp anyway and not the best WR + TE + HB corp


----------



## China Rider

suburu said:


> Pretty sure China Rider was talking about the best WR corp anyway and not the best WR + TE + HB corp



^well i wasn't, but the source of the rankings was

it's all subjective, and fun to argue about

Effuzion, jackson is as good as gone, and their defensivne line isa top 5 in the league, their corners are top 10, if they get help at outside line backer and two new safeties they will be a top 3 defense next year,i expect them to make the playoffs next year, i'll be surprised if they don't (no homo...er, homer)

i think i'll post the final strength of schedule 


> Rank Team Win pct. W-L-T Adjusted Win pct.
> 1. Lions .566 144-110-2 .554
> 2. Cardinals .559 141-111-4 .550
> *3. Rams .539 137-117-2 .540 *
> 4. Vikings .520 132-122-2 .529
> *5. Giants .521 133-122-1 .527 *
> *6. Cowboys .523 134-122-0 .525 *
> 7. Packers .508 129-125-2 .521
> Bears .512 130-124-2 .521
> *9. Saints .521 133-122-1 .519*
> *49ers .504 128-126-2 .519 *
> 11. Jaguars .539 138-118-0 .517
> 12. Seahawks .504 127-125-4 .517
> 13. Panthers .516 132-124-0 .513
> Texans .496 127-129-0 .513
> *15. Patriots .496 126-128-2 .513 *
> 16. Titans .512 131-125-0 .504
> *Ravens .496 127-129-0 .504*
> *18. Jets .512 130-124-2 .504 *
> 19. Redskins .494 126-129-1 .502
> 20. Buccaneers .502 128-127-1 .498
> 21. Browns .508 130-126-0 .496
> *22. Dolphins .500 127-127-2 .496*
> 23. Chiefs .516 132-124-0 .492
> *Eagles .508 130-126-0 .492*
> 25. Broncos .457 117-139-0 .475
> 26. Bills .480 122-132-2 .471
> *27. Steelers .465 119-137-0 .463 *
> *28. Raiders .469 120-136-0 .450 *
> *Chargers .457 117-139-0 .450*
> Colts .441 113-143-0 .450
> 31. Bengals .438 112-144-0 .442
> *32. Falcons .422 108-148-0 .438 *
> Source: ESPN Stats & Information


teams in bold are at least one bl'ers favorite team


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> its so much easier to pass it now than it was 13 years ago. when guys like stafford throw for 5000 pass yards you know its clearly easier.



he also broke the record for pass attempts in a season this year and has calvin johnson has his favorite target


----------



## China Rider

triple post

lol






i totally hope it's true and that's rams new DC


----------



## Effuzion

suburu said:


> Agreed. The game has changed so much since then this argument  can go back and forth and nowhere forever.
> 
> Pretty sure China Rider was talking about the best WR corp anyway and not the best WR + TE + HB corp



I'm not trying to get hostile here, sorry if it looks like that. Just adding to the discussion while I put off studying for my exam monday.

The Ryan brothers are two dudes I want to party with. Did you see the picture of Rex's tattoo of his wife? It's her in a Sanchez jersey.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> ^exactly
> 
> faulk had like 100+ receptions in '99 and '00
> 
> it's not all about statistics
> 
> winning games, blocking, and other 'little things'


the piece is only talking about receivers:





> Here is your greatest *receiving corps* in NFL history. *Holt, Bruce, Hakim and Proehl* combined to create an unstoppable force that has never been matched.


if you have to mention faulk, that weakens the case even more. that corp was pretty good but was matched by a single player 7 years later...

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

if we are talking TE as well for a rec corp
I would take the 89 niners over the 2000 Rams

Rice,Brent Jones,John Taylor

Toss in 122 grabs from the fb/rb( Craig and Rathman) and you have a complete Recieving ( not wr) corp


----------



## shimazu

bleacher report just relies on sports fans passion to disagree for their shitty rankings they put out


----------



## The Liberal Media

Mel Kipers latest big board has *ONE* QB in his list of the top 25 players in the draft
Mike Glennon

No Geno, No Barkley, No Wilson, No Nassib, No Bray
He rates Glennon above all of them

"Kiper notes that Glennon was "a victim of tons of drops" and "the tape will help his case." The bowl game wasn't pretty, but Glennon could put on a great showing in Mobile. "I don't see him as an immediate starter in an ideal situation, but he has a high ceiling. A guy who could actually get better between now and the draft," Kiper wrote."

Let my manlust for Glennon never end


----------



## Nine North

when talking about greatest wr corps ever, don't forget about the Oilers in the late 80s/early 90s. Proably not as good as SF in 89 or the 99 Rams but they were sick in their prime, really the forerunners of the warner-era Rams. Warren Moon slinging the ball to Ernest Givens, Drew Hill, Haywood Jeffires, and Curtis Duncan, plus a lot of throws to the lone RB, was awesome in its day
http://www.pro-football-reference.com/teams/oti/1991.htm


----------



## suburu

Effuzion said:


> I'm not trying to get hostile here, sorry if it looks like that. Just adding to the discussion while I put off studying for my exam monday.



No man I know that. That's what Sports and Games is for anyway. Usually, wildly exaggerated outrageous comments quickly shit on by every other fan. 


The "best WR corp past and present" discussion is a neverending one on this forum. This was last year's one. The first line of alasdair's post lol _"hi let's try to put this to bed once and for all"_ the-best-wide-receiver-corp-in-all-of-football


----------



## alasdairm

^ awesome thread.



alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

Lol @ 13 degrees in Dungver *

Who gives a fuck, both these teams   know what 13 degrees is, its not like they are from California 

Both QB know cold weather as well, stop making excuses and lets play some fucking Divisional game FOOTBALL !!!!!

Go Ravens , sure as hell you will not catch this Raider Fan rooting for Dungver

*Before Euros laugh, that means farenheight, ie

-12c at kickoff time in cel

And CLOSER to -19c at the end of the game as it will be 6pm in Denver


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wtf call was that on  3rd down, 

Laughable from Baltimore


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Liberal Media said:


> Wtf call was that on  3rd down,
> 
> Laughable from Baltimore




Paid off didnt it 

7-0 Dungver


----------



## The Liberal Media

Told you guys every road team would win this weekend  

Go Flacco


----------



## The Liberal Media

14-7 

Take that Dungver

I fucking love playoff football


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wow

Stupid flag going the way of Peyton in a playoff game

What a surprise

Might as well book NE  winning tommorow as well


----------



## shimazu

the Ravens second TD was defensive pass interference


----------



## The Liberal Media

You can already see the way this one is going

Goodell is already wanking himself for a Brady v Manning AFC game next week with all the TV ratings it will get

This is nothing, wait till GB and Seattle get fucked over later to set up a NFC game next week that will pull tv ratings


----------



## The Liberal Media

Flacco sticking it to Two Face/Goodell

I fuckin love it
21-21


----------



## shimazu

I wpuldnt be surprised if the NBA was fixed but the NFL I highly doubt


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> I wpuldnt be surprised if the NBA was fixed but the NFL I highly doubt




Dude it is fixed just look at the Steelers superbowl win against Zona for proof


----------



## Effuzion

The Liberal Media said:


> Dude it is fixed just look at the Steelers superbowl win against Zona for proof



I'm a Cardinals fan (one of the few) but even I don't think that game was fixed. Cards lost because:

1) Warner threw a pick that was returned 100 yards for a touchdown right before the half
2) Holmes had that ridiculous catch in the end zone at the end of the game

The refs generally let more calls than usual slide in the Super Bowl to keep the game moving and that's been pretty consistent throughout every Super Bowl. That gives physical teams like that year's Steelers an advantage, but I wouldn't say that means it's fixed. It's just the way that game is played.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck that, should have gone for 2 lol

OT this Manning you biatch !!!

I fucking love playoff football


----------



## The Liberal Media

2 timeouts and 31 ticks left with Manning and they took a knee?

Hope to god Baltimore wins for that decision alone

This is real football, playoffs , freezing cold and OT on grass and outdoors , not some pussy dome or fieldturf

Do or Die


----------



## Effuzion

The Liberal Media said:


> 2 timeouts and 31 ticks left with Manning and they took a knee?
> 
> Hope to god Baltimore wins for that decision alone



Seriously, WTF? Didn't he see Super Bowl 36?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Too conservative should go deep  and win it


----------



## The Liberal Media

Terrible playcall on 3rd and 2 , was set up perfect for a  slant pass


----------



## Effuzion

Couple amazing catches right there, first Boldin now Stokley.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Packers up 7-0 on a pick return

Their march to the Superbowl starts  tonight


----------



## The Liberal Media

Flacco has an arm
Outstanding


----------



## Effuzion

Flacco is fucking bipolar. Awful incompletion, delay of game penalty, then... amazing throw for first down???? Story of the game.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Effuzion said:


> Flacco is fucking bipolar. Awful incompletion, delay of game penalty, then... amazing throw for first down???? Story of the game.



Handicapped by some terrible playcalling

His arm is hot and they run it on 2nd and 5?
Just fucking throw it, Denver hasnt shown that they can stop the intermediate routes in the last 3 series


----------



## Effuzion

Well at least that wasn't a pick 6 like the Super Bowl.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Good old Manning

Please Ravens just finish this now


----------



## The Liberal Media

Niners tie it up 7-7

Nice TD Run from Colin


----------



## Effuzion

Already missed 2 TDs in the other game. I don't even care who wins at this point. Just be over so I can turn the channel and not feel guilty.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Hate to be a Kicker right now

Rookie kicker to boot


----------



## Effuzion

Hate to be a kicker? Not as much as Peyton hates to be Peyton right now.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Would love to be one now

Go home  Manning lol

Go home AFC west


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ok time to root for the Packers

Love Divisional weekend


----------



## Effuzion

So Ravens are definitely going to the Super Bowl. No way Houston can beat them and the Pats... well, they're gonna be out for revenge after last year.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Time for Aaron and Discount Double Check time


----------



## The Liberal Media

Effuzion said:


> So Ravens are definitely going to the Super Bowl. No way Houston can beat them and the Pats... well, they're gonna be out for revenge after last year.




They can beat  both of those teams, Ravens match up well with both

I would put them as favorites in either game

Holy crap is Moss still playing ?  lol


----------



## China Rider

bleacher report got it right for once

bruce, holt, hakim and proehl

also, god damn im upset about denver losing, watched the game with my dad who has been a bronco fan since 1968

but a bIG TIME CONGRATS to by man suburu...maybe there is some magic in this season with lewis' departure? 

IDGAF who wins the gb/sf game, hopefully the winner gets hammered by atlanta


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Well, that may have been the greatest playoff game of all time. Once I heard Ray Lewis was coming back for the playoffs I knew they would win the Superbowl this year. My Ravens/Niners superbowl prediction at the beginning of the year may yet come true, with the Ravens expected to win it.


----------



## The Liberal Media

A-Rod is FUCKIN  clutch

Heard it here first, all 4 road teams will win this weekend


----------



## The Liberal Media

What a throw
When on fire there isnt a better player in the NFL than Aaron

Looks Ominous for the Niners that he has started out hot 

14-7


----------



## ArCi

33 minutes later...

14-21

lol


----------



## suburu

China Rider said:


> but a bIG TIME CONGRATS to by man suburu...maybe there is some magic in this season with lewis' departure?
> 
> IDGAF who wins the gb/sf game, hopefully the winner gets hammered by atlanta



Haaahaha thanks man did it really happen  i want to watch it again. My heart is pumping after that game, cocaine, whiskey, multiple mini heartattacks 

fuckin so happy for joe too some huge throws big time resilience in the face of adversity. Cory, Torrey, double Ray, Anquan, that pass and catch to Pitta in OT, ridiculous. too many plays to think about. back to New england now

a big fucking suck my sweaty ballsack to the CBS cum guzzler comms too 

anohter crazy game now

respect to peyton for sticking around to shake hands with the Ravens he's a class act


----------



## The Liberal Media

ArCi said:


> 33 minutes later...
> 
> 14-21
> 
> lol



Did you see his TD throw
Isnt a D in the league that can defend against  that.

First pick in 184 passes as well, so he has his playoff pick out of his system.

Both Defenses dont look like they are upto much, and if the game does go down to the wire as expected I take A-Rod over Colin any day of the week


----------



## MikeOekiM

I coulda made that throw. The entire middle of the field was wide open and all he had to do was beam it in there.

maybe im just awesome tho.


----------



## suburu

A Rod is looking worried on the sideline now Kapernick is slicing up GB. One big play after another.


----------



## MikeOekiM

yay. no more hearing how overrated packer are.


----------



## One Thousand Words

MikeOekiM said:


> yay. The Liberal Media can take Aaron Rogers cock out of his mouth


----------



## The Liberal Media

Man that was a brutal 2nd half.
Well I guess my Packers bet for the year is toast
Hard for an Oakland fan to give props to SF , but they were great.
Rodgers didnt do much wrong, but that D was atrocious
As bad as Dennis Allen was this year, I think we dodged a real Bullet by not hiring Winston Moss

ATL will be worried as fuck.
Seattle not so much given they still spanked this Niners team a few weeks ago.

Go Seahawks


----------



## Mass08

Patriots domination in 3.5 hours


----------



## The Liberal Media

Hopefully Pete Carroll goes all USC on ATL's ass now.

Anything but a Harbaugh Bowl would be fine


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuckin love Richard Sherman


----------



## The Liberal Media

Gotta admit that was fucking sweet from Tony G


----------



## suburu

The Liberal Media said:


> Fuckin love Richard Sherman



Hope he's mic'd again. His "you crazy throwing it my way" hand motion is pretty amusing. 

Would work a lot better if Seattle weren't getting their asses kicked.


edit: Why would not give Lynch the ball on 3rd and 1 and then 4th and 1? Horrible play calls


----------



## The Liberal Media

Coming back into it, Miller and Mcquistan, 2 former raiders playing for Seattle, So I hope they win

Being down early wont phase them they were 14-0 down last week on the road as well


----------



## The Liberal Media

Getting out of hand now, 

God I hope ATL gives Kaepernick a good rough buttfucking next week.
AXL Will be happy, he used to party with Matty Ice


----------



## suburu

20-0 nil down now getting crushed on all phases. At least last week they were playing against a QB on one leg.

The OC should be fired for that last Seattle 4th and 1


----------



## The Liberal Media

It was a ridiculous call, it was a long yard as well, would have been better having the QB run for it


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bit of a shame that this and yesterdays SF-GB have not been that close, you would love all 4 games to be close( as a Neutral) and the first game in Denver was a classic

Hopefully the game in New England will be a close one , would be a shame to have 3 blowouts in 4 games on the best weekend of NFL football of the season


----------



## suburu

Seattle fighting back a bit at least. Their D is being manhandled though.


Unless Stevan Ridley fumbles and Texans recover about 5 times I don't see the next game being too close. Brady and Gronk show.


Pretty fucking stupid how they play the afternoon game where it's warm in a Dome and the night game when it's freezing outside.


Interception Seattle!


----------



## Effuzion

Just before this Falcons drive they showed Matt Ryan's face on the sideline and my first thought was "he looks scared". Couple plays later he throws an INT. Looks like Seattle's still in this.


----------



## The Liberal Media

And then the pick now
Dont laugh but if Seattle takes it in for 7 now, ATL should start to worry and think about the one and done rep they have.

Would Love Seattle to win as they would be fairly confident in schooling SF again next week


----------



## The Liberal Media

This is going to be game on now

Makes that stupid 4th down call Seattle made earlier look like an even bigger mistake


----------



## Effuzion

Seattle deserves this win. They've been taking risks all game, going for it on fourth downs and not making mistakes. Matt Ryan should be pissing his pants right now.



> Makes that stupid 4th down call Seattle made earlier look like an even bigger mistake



You think that was stupid? They had to go for it, man. They're underdogs in enemy territory. You start playing it safe in that situation and the other team can sense that you're scared and it builds their confidence.


----------



## suburu

here they fucking come. That Dome is after getting quiet real quick

Sidenote @ TLM Benfica 2 Porto 2 after 16 minutes


----------



## The Liberal Media

Took about 3 quarters but seems Playoff Matt Ryan might have  shown up finally

Dontcha just love playoff football, 3 quarters ATL was cruising and now it looks like only one team  is likely to win


----------



## Effuzion

Atlanta D came up with a stop. Looks like this drive will define Matt Ryan's career, at least for the next few years.


----------



## Effuzion

And he comes up short. Love it when they keep showing his face on the sidelines. He looks so nervous.


----------



## The Liberal Media

That was immense by Wilson.

Value of having a mobile QB, if Thats Ryan its a 10 yard loss and sack


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fan Fucking Tastic


----------



## Effuzion

Kaepernick vs. Wilson next week is gonna be epic. EPIC

Edit: Well I look like an idiot.


----------



## suburu

Not over yet.....


----------



## The Liberal Media

This is going to be crazy


----------



## The Liberal Media

Whomever called that TO to ice the kicker should be fired as Carroll acted like it wasnt him


----------



## The Liberal Media

Shame Seattle took 30 mins to wake up, but good game nonetheless

Now I must root for Houston

Holy Crap ths might not be over, why the crappy kick ?


----------



## Nine North

carroll such a dick, fox showed a replay clearly showing him calling the TO


----------



## alasdairm

finally a playoff win for atlanta. good luck against san francisco...

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bit of a strange call , why not go further downfield .

Good game


----------



## The Liberal Media

Never been a fan of icing kickers, I think they had some stat where they said the miss rate for kicks was more when the guy wasnt iced


----------



## Effuzion

Refs should have called touchdown on that last second INT. You know, just to be consistent with the first couple weeks of the season.


----------



## suburu

Would have prefered to see Wilson V Kapernick but Pete Carroll only has himself to blame. He made a mess of the first half and got punished for it. Wilson was fantastic.

49ers will fancy their chances even if they are going on the road.


That reporter who works for FOX is grade A skank. We shouldn't have to put up ugly birds on tv in 2013.


----------



## Kenickie

I threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## MittZombie

say it ain't so Gronk


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> Fuckin love Richard Sherman



he got fucking raped today.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Effuzion said:


> Kaepernick vs. Wilson next week is gonna be epic. EPIC
> 
> Edit: Well I look like an idiot.



lol never count out Matty Ice


----------



## MikeOekiM

I knew it wasnt over at 30 seconds left because Matt Ryan has done it before to win the game in 15 seconds after a kickoff and Matt Bryant our kicker is a fucking beast as well.

I was about to pass out from how intense it was though. i'll admit I had to fight back tears of joy after Bryant made the field goal and seeing gonzalez emotional after getting his first playoff win.

was definitely my favorite win of all time


----------



## China Rider

congrats to mikeo, chicken, pander,and alasdair

let's go ravens and falcons!


----------



## ChickenScratch

We fucking suck.  That game should've never been so close.  It gave me the runs.


----------



## China Rider

who cares you're going to kick niners ass next week


----------



## Pander Bear

fuckin hope so.

chicken is right. we laid back and pissed away our lead.

bird bowl for superbowl would be the shit.


----------



## MikeOekiM

John Abraham got injured at the end of the 1st half and ever since we had zero pass rush which allowed Russell Wilson to have all the time in the world to pass it. If he doesn't play against the niners (i think he will though) then Mike Nolan is gonna have to come up with an awesome gameplan, which i'm confident he could do.

What's hilarious is that both our offensive coordinator and defensive coordinator from last season both got fired after only one season with their new team. (Mularkey with Jags and Van Gorder with Auburn) It feels good to actually have NFL caliber coaches and hopefully Nolan stays which it sounds like he will. Koetter already signed a two year deal.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I just don't understand why we are unable to put teams away.  I was still nervous as shit at halftime, even with a 20 point lead.  But, once again, props to Matt Ryan and our offense for another game winning drive, and props to Matt Bryant as well.  

I was impressed with our ability to run the ball.

But I'm very nervous about our defense giving up long passes.  They were playing some soft zone shit yesterday, and paid for it.  Should be an interesting game on Sunday, and I'm excited as shit.

As for New England....jesus, they are really fucking good.  That's all I really know to say about that.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> As for New England....jesus, they are really fucking good.  That's all I really know to say about that.



Against finesse teams, sure.  Look at who they have lost to over the last several years and you will see they do not like to be hit or slowed down.  As long as Brady is comfy in the pocket, he will eat you alive.  As soon as he has to move or gets hit a couple times, the timing is off with the receivers and they dont produce and look very average. The problem is that keeping him uncomfortable is almost impossible for an entire game.  Remember the 49ers game earlier this season?  The question for the Ravens this week is does their D have enough left in the tank to make the 1 or 2 critical stops they will need to win?  If Flacco keeps playing like he has been, it may be another shootout and the better D who comes up with the big stop will win the game.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MikeOekiM said:


> he got fucking raped today.



300+ yards rushing (Niners v Packers) is raping.


----------



## Kenickie

Trindon Holliday, what a cruel twist of fate. You break all these NFL records in the first game you lose as a starter in your whole career. And they said you'd never make it in the NFL. 

In my actually-bets-money football pool I'm the only one that came out relatively unscathed. 3-1 isn't terrible, especially when some came out 0-4. I knew the Texans wouldn't win, but I picked them anyway. I was just fucking hoping. After the Denver/Baltimore game I can't even remember what really happened in the 49ers/GB game. A penalty for taunting? Kapernick taunted someone? That's basically all I can remember. And him and his fucking giant tortoise. 

When I realized that next weekend the Ravens go to Foxboro, I'm not even gonna lie, my face got all hot and my hands shook and my nipples got all pointy and my underwear was damp. I am so _fucking excited_ about it. I want to see Suggs break Brady's face. I want players leaving that field with 150K in Dear Commi$h fines. I want people spittin' blood, fans getting into fights on the train from Baltimore to Foxboro. Someone needs to start playing DMX. As a funeral dirge for the white boys on the Pats O line. Know what I mean?






yeahhhhh boy. Also fuck all y'all Pats fans, I know this board has way more than just Ali. Come out come out wherever you are, fucking Boston white people, so I can play the dozens wit cha.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm so racist.


----------



## Kenickie

and by boston white people, I mean EbowTheLetter.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

*Achievement unlocked*: common ground with Kenickie


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> I just don't understand why we are unable to put teams away.  I was still nervous as shit at halftime, even with a 20 point lead.  But, once again, props to Matt Ryan and our offense for another game winning drive, and props to Matt Bryant as well.



i know. I was nervous at halftime too. We can never hold onto big leads but at least everytime we've had a big lead where a team has made a comeback we have still won. I remember there was a stat shown during the game saying we we had 40 something wins and only 2 losses when we were up by 10+ under Mike Smith and Matt Ryan.


----------



## China Rider

quit being anxious pussies 

you're going to fuck up the niners

falcons won't even have to play that well, kapernick will practically hand the game to the entire ATL


----------



## Kenickie

Wyld 4 X said:


> *Achievement unlocked*: common ground with Kenickie



*Achievement Gained*: One Hood Pass

there are people on this board who hate me wayyy more than chickenscratch could ever hate me. those people are patriots fans.


----------



## alasdairm

the patriots are like lounge mods - when everybody is talking about how much they hate you, you know you're doinitrite 






alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Told you guys every road team would win this weekend


and they did. well, except for houston, green bay and seattle. but if you ignore those three - you were right.

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

alasdairm said:


> the patriots are like lounge mods - when everybody is talking about how much they hate you, you know you're doinitrite



Kenickie is the best Lounge Mod of all time.


----------



## HighonLife

Kenickie said:


> When I realized that next weekend the Ravens go to Foxboro, I'm not even gonna lie, my face got all hot and my hands shook and my nipples got all pointy and my underwear was damp. I am so _fucking excited_ about it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFK5Oh10os

here ya go

...now tell me more









but yea in all seriousness hope ravens go all the way

told myself i didnt care who won the denver bmore game but whoever won was who i was gonna root for to win the superbowl

was at work the whole day but wished i woulda been able to see the game


----------



## ChickenScratch

fuck the ravens.  i'm so sick of hearing about ray lewis.  he's a piece of fucking shit.
i don't buy his changed man/inspirational speaker bit, at all.  he's fucking scum.  
just another piece of trash that says he got better now cuz he found god.
fuck him.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ i never knew he spoke of jesus

i dont know anything about him really accept he went to miami

allegedy killed a dude

IS A FUCKING BEAST!


----------



## Kenickie

HighonLife said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFK5Oh10os



holy fuck i forgot there is like a fucking dogfight in that video! 2000, man. the rap game was wild. and he's wearing a shiny outfit. i kind of miss shiny rap. 

i'm a really nice girl you know, we should take a little trip to Baltimore.

if Baltimore wins and Atlanta loses, we'll have a Harbrobowl. Which I guess I'm okay with, didn't it just happen over turkey day? The defensive back Harbaugh beat qb Harbaugh. If Baltimore loses and Atlanta wins, Atlanta is going to lose another superbowl. If both Atlanta and Baltimore lose, I'll be bored out of my mind watching the 49ers get demolished by the Pats. Everyone in this god damned city should be cheering for the Ravens.


----------



## HighonLife

Kenickie said:


> i'm a really nice girl you know, we should take a little trip to Baltimore.
> 
> .



you get us there n ill buy the dope





n btw, that song was unlistenable


----------



## Kenickie

too bad, there are only like three people from baltimore, and she's one of them. and dmx. baltimore's club music is too...hyphy, or something. it's wrong somehow. it's slow and the rhymes suck and so wobbly. diplo would like it, but it stops at rye rye and dmx for me.

eta: although, if you're a ravens fan and making a hype video for this matchup this weekend, maybe i'd skip the local rap altogether and go for some wagner. that would make a statement. no one bothers to think about these things.


----------



## HighonLife

i actually had no idea dmx was from baltimore, thought he was a new yorker


----------



## Kenickie

born in Baltimore, moved to Yonkers when he was like 10. i try to keep the rap references relevant. we could have been stuck talking about sir mix a lot had the Seahawks won, instead we're blessed with the full litany of atlanta rappers. and eh, too short for the 49ers, and who knows? for boston.


----------



## suburu

ChickenScratch said:


> fuck the ravens.  i'm so sick of hearing about ray lewis.  he's a piece of fucking shit.
> i don't buy his changed man/inspirational speaker bit, at all.  he's fucking scum.
> just another piece of trash that says he got better now cuz he found god.
> fuck him.



haha same way everyone is sick of hearing about your QB with the shittest nickname in pro sports. Ridiculous to ignore what he's achieved in the sport and judge him OFF the field(cue shimazu two cents) You won't have to worry about it for much longer anyway. You'd swear he was the only one who rattles on about all that religious nonsense. They all fucking do it. In America.


_"If one person has an imaginary friend, they're crazy. If many people have the same imaginary friend, it's called religion"_


Kenickie's a top bird, tru dat . I guess Flacco's just going to have to get us to Harbowl the hardest way, beat the unstoppable Pats in their own back yard :D


And outplay Tom Brady for the 4th time in a row. (yes you read that right)


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fully understand that he's a beast on the field.  i'm just sick of hearing all of the bullshit stories of him turning his life around.  he's a fucking piece of shit, plain and simple.  the case was never resolved, he did no jail time, was supposed to serve a one year suspension, but never did.  i don't like him, but he is fun as fuck to watch, i'll give you that.   

matt ryan hates his nickname, btw.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> If both Atlanta and Baltimore lose, I'll be bored out of my mind watching the *49ers get demolished by the Pats*. Everyone in this god damned city should be cheering for the Ravens.



Pats might...might beat the 49ers in the SB but it will not be a beatdown.  Unless, of course, Kap starts playing like a 2nd year QB and gives the ball away a bunch.  SF's D is just too good to let Brady score 4 or 5 straight TDs like the last game.  And the Hoodie has _more tape_ on Kap now too.

Still though, they both have to win this weekend to make that happen.  And I am very curious how well the Raven's D can play again.


----------



## suburu

Fair enough. I'd like to think he is a different person. As for the religious stuff. Not for me. Whether he deserved a second chance is a different matter but it's the media/society/NFL's fault for making out like he's some kind of royalty. Anyone looking at NFL players to be role models needs their head checked but all the excessive media segments these days beamed around the world makes them out to be heroes. They clearly aren't.


----------



## alasdairm

i'm not going to front - i'm nervous about the patriots game this weekend. baltimore looked pretty good on the road against denver and they beat new england (narrowly) earlier in the season.

sure, the pats are missing gronk but they have so many offensive weapons, that should not be an issue. baltimore defense is solid but new england has improved greatly here this season and the pats o-line is pretty damn good too. flacco is playing awesome football but he's been up and down, especially on the road.

should be a great game.

alasdair


----------



## HighonLife

^^ definately should be a great game to watch

n for the 3rd weekend n a row, ill be workin 24-25 hours. SWEET!


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, gonna be a fun game to watch for sure.  i'd imagine they'll be playing with a chip on their shoulder because they really handed ya'll the AFC Championship last year.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Kenickie said:


> holy fuck i forgot there is like a fucking dogfight in that video! 2000, man. the rap game was wild. and he's wearing a shiny outfit. i kind of miss shiny rap.
> 
> i'm a really nice girl you know, we should take a little trip to Baltimore.
> 
> if Baltimore wins and Atlanta loses, we'll have a Harbrobowl. Which I guess I'm okay with, didn't it just happen over turkey day? The defensive back Harbaugh beat qb Harbaugh. If Baltimore loses and Atlanta wins, Atlanta is going to lose another superbowl. If both Atlanta and Baltimore lose, I'll be bored out of my mind watching the 49ers get demolished by the Pats. Everyone in this god damned city should be cheering for the Ravens.



how mad will you be when Falcons win the superbowl in the saints stadium? It will officially be Falcons stadium if it happens.


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> yea, gonna be a fun game to watch for sure.  i'd imagine they'll be playing with a chip on their shoulder because they really handed ya'll the AFC Championship last year.


maybe. the patriots are going to be in a mood to hand the ravens their own asses after brendon ayanbadejo's lame twitter...

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

^his comments were so fucking retarded.


----------



## suburu

This is why idiots shouldn't be allowed have twitter. Not players, just idiots.

And to start talking shit after coming off one of the worst special teams performances of the year. Try make a tackle next time you silly cunt and fuck off to the Jets if you want to use twitter. 


A few things worry me. 1) Chykie Brown's ability to give away ridiculous 15 yd pens at crucial times. You just can't do it this week. Wish to fuck Webb was playing. 2) Vince. He destroyed Matt Birk last year and the run went to shit. This leads to a few 3 and outs giving Brady way too much time on the field 3) The other Rob. Ninkovich. What a player he is.

A few more things tomorrow no doubt. Roll on Sunday.


----------



## China Rider

i love when athletes talk shit or say anything stupid on twitter 

why get upset when someone else makes  an ass out of themselves, take advantage of the opportunity to laugh at them

my all time favorite tweet was when roddy white was defending joe paterno ' it's not like he's the one *rapping* any of the players'

oor when antonio cromartie threatened to knock out some quarterback(can't think of who it was, but it was over his stance on the labor issue last season)


----------



## Kenickie

MikeOekiM said:


> how mad will you be when Falcons win the superbowl in the saints stadium? It will officially be Falcons stadium if it happens.



seeing as i'll be too drunk to stand if the falcons go to the Super Bowl because PB & i will be in new orleans, i really doubt i'll give a fuck.


----------



## MikeOekiM

oh yeah i forgot ur a fake saints fan.


----------



## Kenickie

yep. i'm not just seeing another team right now, it's way worse than that. it's like i got a wife and a kid with another team. and they live in baltimore.


----------



## MikeOekiM

you make me sick


----------



## Kenickie

throwing shade


----------



## ChickenScratch

Chip Kelly to Philly.  Holy lolz!!!!!


----------



## alasdairm

pats by 9.5 over ravens. that seems pretty generous?

49ers by 4 over falcons - about right?

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

i think they both sound about right.


----------



## ArCi

I thought the Falcons would be favored against SF?


----------



## shimazu

ChickenScratch said:


> Chip Kelly to Philly.  Holy lolz!!!!!



im more worried about the defensive coordinator, I actually like the offense if Nick Foles isnt a turd


----------



## MikeOekiM

ArCi said:


> I thought the Falcons would be favored against SF?



Falcons are never favored.


----------



## Kenickie

alasdairm said:


> pats by 9.5 over ravens. that seems pretty generous?
> 
> 49ers by 4 over falcons - about right?
> 
> alasdair




i wouldn't take that on the pats. seriously, 10? i'd say 7. maybe less. the line on denver was 9.5 to 10 too, and look what happened to them. 49ers by 3 over falcons seems legit.


----------



## China Rider

if i had 100 gold stars to give to teams i want to win the superbowl the distribution would look like this:

atlanta - 75 gold stars
ravens - 23 gold stars
niners - 2 gold stars
the other team- dogshit


----------



## alasdairm

^ like i say, pats doinitrite!

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

dude, i think you need to realize that the pats are just like the yankees. just because we hate you doesn't mean you're doing anything right. it just means we hate you because you've long passed the point of being a winning franchise. now you've just won so much it's almost fake, you're just hats, slogans, vague ideas. people who don't know shit about sports say yeah, hey, i'm a yankees fan, i love baseball! yankees! i've got this yankees hat and like, a-rod or whatever. it's like hey yeah i love football! go pats! Tom Brady has got that hot as shit wife, whatshername? Oh yeah, Giselle. My husband can't throw and catch the ball at the same time! You're totally fake, totally expensive, and totally boring, which makes you a perfect representative of America. it's a curse, don't get used to it. Yankees, Patriots, FC Barcelona. You aren't real anymore, you're just an example.


----------



## Pander Bear

Yankees
Pats
Lakers
Barca
Notre Dame
Alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

hahahahaha, honey you made me laugh.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

It's Real Madrid you meant not Barca. Everything else is 100%. Continue.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Pander Bear said:


> Yankees
> Pats
> Lakers
> Barca
> Notre Dame
> Alasdair



*lol* of the day


----------



## Kenickie

suburu said:


> It's Real Madrid you meant not Barca. Everything else is 100%. Continue.



dude are you retarded? Messi.


----------



## suburu

Please don't pretend you know.


Cristiano Ronaldo Preening fake tan fag boy who loves the limelight and poses with his model sidepiece Irina Shak


----------



## alasdairm

Pander Bear said:


> Yankees
> Pats
> Lakers
> Barca
> Notre Dame
> Alasdair


awesome.



alasdair


----------



## Care

9ers are gonna smash the falcons

Did anyone see how wilson scrambled on them for like 432 yards?

Kaep can easily double that.

If Abraham doesnt play the Falcons are extra fucked.


----------



## MikeOekiM

didnt the seahawks just anal rape the naners a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Kenickie

suburu said:


> Please don't pretend you know.
> 
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo Preening fake tan fag boy who loves the limelight and poses with his model sidepiece Irina Shak



i don't know who this person is. should i care?


----------



## Pander Bear

Ya maybe.

First of all, he scrambled on them for like 60 yards. 

Secondly— Wilson's got great early speed, and is a tiny target for a sack. Kaep not so much. He needs a little more room to build up a head of steam for a run,and while he's in the pocket, or nearby, and not yet committed to tucking it for a run, he's as vulnerable as a brees or a manning. Crowd noise on the road is also going to be an issue like it was in seattle a few weeks back. 

I agree though, that the whole D Block needs to be there to put pressure on him and keep him honest. If Abraham is out, it limits our options and makes us a little one dimensional.

What really can't happen, though, is conservative play calling before victory is assured. If Atlanta builds a lead, the offense needs figure out how to hold onto it by staying on the field and giving the defense some rest.


----------



## Pander Bear

suburu said:


> Please don't pretend you know.
> 
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo Preening fake tan fag boy who loves the limelight and poses with his model sidepiece Irina Shak



I can't speak for the part of the world where futbol is actully taken  seriously like American football is here, but down here in dixie, the barca jersey is the signifier of a bandwagoning fan of a sport they have no business even watching.


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> didnt the seahawks just anal rape the naners a couple weeks ago?



In Seattle, where they were undefeated this year

Justin Smith was Out

Akers cost us like 13 points by himself.

Didnt the Falcons get their shit packed by the Bucs even more recently?

Thanks for beating them for us though, I was worried for a second there.


----------



## Kenickie

i don't think he was talking to you, care


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> Ya maybe.
> 
> First of all, he scrambled on them for like 60 yards.
> 
> Secondly— Wilson's got great early speed, and is a tiny target for a sack. Kaep not so much. He needs a little more room to build up a head of steam for a run,and while he's in the pocket, or nearby, and not yet committed to tucking it for a run, he's as vulnerable as a brees or a manning. Crowd noise on the road is also going to be an issue like it was in seattle a few weeks back.
> 
> I agree though, that the whole D Block needs to be there to put pressure on him and keep him honest. If Abraham is out, it limits our options and makes us a little one dimensional.
> 
> What really can't happen, though, is conservative play calling before victory is assured. If Atlanta builds a lead, the offense needs figure out how to hold onto it by staying on the field and giving the defense some rest.



Kaep is very difficult to sack, he makes people miss just as much as wilson and once he gets going hes almost uncatchable.

You guys need to run the ball on us like you did vs Seattle if you want to win, and I dont think thats gonna happen. 

I think our offense is going to do very well, and yours will need to aswell.

The crowd noise vs a young kaep could play a factor, but he showed immense poise last week after the pick 6, and I dont think it will be an issue outside of a false start or two.

BTW I am so happy with how my team performed last week. Rodgers looked like a CFL scrub vs the 9ers D.


----------



## One Thousand Words

ArCi said:


> I thought the Falcons would be favored against SF?





MikeOekiM said:


> Falcons are never favored.


----------



## Kenickie

c'mon busty what the fuck.


----------



## China Rider

hey care


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> In Seattle, where they were undefeated this year
> 
> Justin Smith was Out
> 
> Akers cost us like 13 points by himself.
> 
> Didnt the Falcons get their shit packed by the Bucs even more recently?
> 
> Thanks for beating them for us though, I was worried for a second there.



we lost by like 5 points not 30+. and our game didnt even matter while yours did. and who is saying akers wont cost u guys 13 points again? and did u ever look at Falcons home record? guaranteed its much better than seattles home record since Matt Ryan came in 2008.


----------



## suburu

Kenickie said:


> i don't know who this person is. should i care?



He is the Tom Brady of the futbol world. Madrid poster boy. Thinks he is the best on the planet. A talented but poncy arrogant attention seeking fag with the supermodel wife. So that's a no.  


Real Madrid FC are associated with Spanish Royalty, the conservatives who ruled Spain under the regime of dictator General Franco. They fire coach after coach, have no loyalty to anyone. They get in financial trouble year after year, they go to the King of Spain and he bails them out, he gives them $300m to buy more greedy footballers who earn yearly ransoms and the cycle starts again thus over the years has made them THE most successful, but soulless club in futbol.

Sell their brand, hats, cups, toilet paper in Asia to the billions over there and they couldn't give two fucks about them as long as the cash rolls in. They are the Glacaticos, the glamour team, like the Lakers or Cowboys where the celebs come to sit in the stands or courtside but really don't even know why they are present.


Barcelona are a symbol of oppressed Catalonians who would influence the modern vision of Spain, founded by Swiss, English and Catalan footballers, a club that for 111 years didn't even have a sponsor on their shirt. A club that has the best youth academy in the world, produces the best footballing talent, plays with an unrivaled brand of football called 'Total Football' brought to Barca by Johan Cruyff, a Dutch football genius in the 1970's. Promotes coaches and players from within the club, up the ranks instead of throwing money at players/coaches. They deserve to reap the rewards of their success.




Pander Bear said:


> I can't speak for the part of the world where futbol is actully taken  seriously like American football is here, but down here in dixie, the barca jersey is the signifier of a bandwagoning fan of a sport they have no business even watching.



People wear Cowboys, Patriots, Yankees, LA Galaxy jerseys here and can barely name a player on the teams probably just like the Barca thing over there. The reason this current Barca team are so successful is because 3/4 of the team have grown up together, lived together, went to school, and were taught football together since they were 10 years old in La Masia the football academy built beside the main stadium. It's a proper football institution not a circus.


Messi has been with Barca since he was 11. Signed his contract on a napkin. He had a growth deficiency which the club paid for his medical bills and family to move over with him. They nurtured, developed him into the best player we've ever seen.

Ronaldo is an arrogant football mercenary, like everyone at Madrid, signed from some other club who did all the hard work for 90 million, and now wants to leave because he doesn't get his own way.


The clubs are light years apart when it comes to class, humility and football philosophy.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> hey care



ramssittingathome.jpeg

google failed me


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> we lost by like 5 points not 30+



It was *THE BUCS* though

If you had pulled your starters that argument might fly, but that wasnt the case.

Once again, thanks for knocking out the seahawks (or should I be thanking Pete Carroll?)

Makes me sleep better this week.


----------



## MikeOekiM

from espn:

Home is sweet for Ryan 
Combining regular season and the playoffs, Matt Ryan is 34-6 in home starts in his career. His .850 winning percentage currently ranks second best among quarterbacks whose careers began in the Super Bowl era. 

The only quarterback better: Tom Brady of the Patriots (86-15, .851). 


be scared bro


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> ramssittingathome.jpeg
> 
> google failed me


prepping for two first round draft picks

totally expecting fisher to draft two future hall of famers, like he did with last years draft (brockers/jenkins)

fisher has an excellent track record with drafting:



> 1995 - #3 overall selection. Took QB Steve McNair.
> 
> 1996 - #14 overall selection. Took RB Eddie George.
> 
> 
> 1997 - #18 overall selection. Took DE Kenny Holmes.
> 
> 1998 - #16 overall selection. Took WR Kevin Dyson.
> 
> 1999 - #16 overall selection. Took DE Jevon Kearse.
> 
> 2000 - #30 overall selection. Took LB Keith Bulluck.
> 
> 
> 2001 - Traded #29 overall selection to Rams for DE Kevin Carter.
> 
> 2002 - #15 overall selection. Took DT Albert Haynesworth.
> 
> 2003 - #28 overall selection. Took CB Andre Woolfolk.
> 
> 2004- 27th overall pick, but Titans traded out of 1st round.
> 
> 2005 - #5 overall selection. Took CB Pac Man Jones
> 
> 2006 - #3 overall selection. Took QB Vince Young.
> 
> 2007 - #19 overall selection. Took S Michael Griffin.
> 
> 2008 - #24 overall selection. Took RB Chris Johnson.
> 
> 2009 - # 30 overall selection. Took WR Kenny Britt.
> 
> 2010 - #16 overall selection. Took DE Derrick Morgan.
> 
> 2012 - Rams trade down and select Michael Brockers whom was their highest rated player.



and that's just first round picks

i love how he's not afraid to take risks on poor character types


----------



## Care

9ers have a lot of picks next year as well (though not as many as the rams)


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> from espn:
> 
> Home is sweet for Ryan
> Combining regular season and the playoffs, Matt Ryan is 34-6 in home starts in his career. His .850 winning percentage currently ranks second best among quarterbacks whose careers began in the Super Bowl era.
> 
> The only quarterback better: Tom Brady of the Patriots (86-15, .851).
> 
> 
> be scared bro



That % drops off significantly in the playoffs, as im sure you know


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> That % drops off significantly in the playoffs, as im sure you know



1-1 in playoffs. simply not enough games to base the percentages off of.


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## China Rider

what kind of hipster faggot would wear that shirt?

oh wait


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^  lulz


----------



## ChickenScratch

my cock is rock fucking hard today.


----------



## Care

excellent tale brother


----------



## ChickenScratch

how scared are you, fgt?


----------



## Care

Not scared.

Patrick Willis and Navorro Bowman keep me safe.

It should say a lot that id rather have an away game vs the falcons than a home game vs the seahawks this week.

After watching what happened to the packers "high powered offense" last week, you should be the frightened one.

Can we still be friends after the 9ers crush your souls on sunday?


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, i mean, we can still be friends.  but we are going to fucking crush you.


----------



## ChickenScratch

lolz

http://www.theonion.com/articles/go...g&utm_campaign=standard-post:headline:default


----------



## Care

nice


----------



## China Rider

i want ravens to win so bad, for my man, suburu


----------



## suburu

...or probably cos you want to give alasdair dogs abuse if they lose but i'll accept the good wishes anyway. Need a perfect game.


----------



## China Rider

^ no bro, i want it for you....and i hate the pates

can't wait for ravens to win and joe flacco to claim he's a better qb than brady during his presser


----------



## alasdairm

cs and care should bet something.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

lololol i'm getting excited. He needs 1 more win for most road playoff wins in NFL history. getting the DVR ready right now to record that momentous presser.


and i'm not betting shit lol


----------



## alasdairm

suburu said:


> and i'm not betting shit lol


you're not confident the ravens will win. i respect that.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

I don't bet on my teams.  Today is a great day, friends!


----------



## Care

Im so nervous, I cant wait until the game starts.

Go 9ers!


----------



## The Liberal Media

TD HOT-Lanta

Hope the Niners get bitchslapped back to Pacific Standard Time


----------



## China Rider

harbaugh is nothing but a bitch

jim

no way jeff fisher is going to let 2 college coaches have better seasons than him during his 2nd year with the rams


----------



## The Liberal Media

WTF is up with Kaepernicks facial hair disaster?

Way to Fag out all the inkwork


----------



## The Liberal Media

Julio Jones is fucking prime. I know they gave up a lot for him, but worth every pick


----------



## China Rider

falcons have jungle karma on their side

safety thomas decoud was on rome earlier this week

he wore air jordans to his wedding(gay) and drinks multiple boxes of capri suns daily(awesome)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Greatest non alcoholic drinks of all time

Mountain Dew
Capri Sun
Dr Pepper
Irn Bru
Hawaiian Punch


----------



## The Liberal Media

Jimbo better get his shit together, I can see this one getting out of hand soon.
Still too late for Alex Smith to make a comeback? He might get some mop up duty today the way things are going


----------



## 23536

This is unwatchable.  I've never seen so many ads interrupting any TV show.

You must resist the usurpation of our sport.  You must turn on your recording devices and turn off your television sets.  People of America: together we can yes!


----------



## The Liberal Media

17-0 

Game over


----------



## China Rider

i bet falcon's coaches watched a shit load of tape from that rams-niners game where rams completely nullified kapernicker

if falcons win they'll have something in common with st.louis

both defeated seahawks and niners when hosting them


----------



## suburu

The Liberal Media said:


> 17-0
> 
> Game over




After watching Atlanta fold like wet paper bags last week you say game over after 1Q? Come on now...


Here comes Kap. About to be 17-14 here and then 9ers get the ball after half


edit: too easy 17-14. Falcons fans are currently pooping their pants all over the Dome

They do know who No. 85 is don't they?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Niners D hasnt shown they can stop ATL yet. Niners can score all they want, wont make an iota esp the way Julio and White are roasting their secondary

Niners D is piss poor and Atlanta is basically raping them

17-14  now, certainly makes for a better game for us neutrals.

Lets hope Playoff Matt Ryan doesnt show up, and Playoff Kaepernick doesnt either


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Niners D cant stop Atlanta's Offense
Period


----------



## suburu

Yeah the D is a bit of a letdown so far. The Smiths need some pressure on Ryan cos these receivers are no joke. Justin is hurt though.


That's a huge response right there.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Atlanta is on course to put 48 points up on the so called best defense in the NFL.

Ryan 271 yards and 3td 

Jimbo better have some mad halftime adjustments if he wants to meet his bro in the superbowl.


----------



## China Rider

dumbass local sports news journalist wrote an article about the games this weekend

he lost all credibility when in the 2nd paragraph he stated that matt ryan was a number one over all pick in '08 draft

i almost want to e-mail the writer and tell him he's embarrassing our city


----------



## suburu

haha Kap making the Falcons D look even more ridiculous. 


Once the 9ers D steps up it's over

24-21


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> haha Kap making the Falcons D look even more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Once the 9ers D steps up it's over
> 
> 24-21



Great game for us neutrals.

Hope it goes down to the last possession , because quite frankly I hate both teams and cant wait to see the loser cry rivers of pain

And cant wait to see the AFC team bitchslap whomever wins this game anyways


----------



## suburu

I prefer watching defense football and there isn't much on show here. Willis is one of my favourite players.


its boring if it's just "we score, you score, we score, blah blah"


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> haha Kap making the Falcons D look even more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> *Once the 9ers D steps up it's over
> *
> 24-21



They have been owned all day by Jones, White and Gonzalez


----------



## China Rider

man i was hoping this game was a blow out

scott stallings and brian gay tied at -25, on the back nine now,  at the humana challenge


----------



## suburu

Yes!! There we go lol. Told ya mate.

Matty Ice bottles it.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Playoff Matt shows up finally

Terrible pass


----------



## Effuzion

Can't be too mad at Ryan for his first mistake. Let's see how he comes back from it.

That kick was like watching a point guard shoot in Dwight Howard's face. Reeeeejeeeeected


----------



## suburu

Jesus Christ Akers you're in a fucking Dome


----------



## The Liberal Media

Good old Akers, you can always count on him to miss more FG than anyone else in the NFL this season.

Why kill the habit of a season now ?


----------



## China Rider

/akers career


----------



## The Liberal Media

Julio Jones has raped the Niners today

8-148 - 2 td


----------



## The Liberal Media

Massive turnover

Possibly


----------



## Effuzion

Effuzion said:


> Can't be too mad at Ryan for his first mistake. Let's see how he comes back from it.



Aaaaaaaaand we get another turnover. He's still scared of the moment. Just need the 9ers to capitalize now.


----------



## The Liberal Media

There comes your BS call fresh from Goodell, The Dodgy call that I predicted might give us a bi-coastal superbowl

Bs Rules

That would NEVER be a PF until this season


----------



## China Rider

holy shit!

even kevin dyson thinks that's a raw deal


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuckin love playoff football.

Couldnt happen to a nicer alleged rapist either

Crabtree take a bow son.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Playoff Matty Ice better dissapear in a hurry now.


----------



## ArCi

Very impressed with Kaepernick. 

He never gets rattled


----------



## The Liberal Media

Why would Jimbo challenge that ? is he blind?


----------



## ArCi

I would have challenged it too.. I'm not sure what you mean? How could you not challenge that?


And oooooh shit I feel bad for ATL fans.. I would be worried about Ryan. The way he fell down reminded me of Big Ben's injury.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck Jimbo, Even though he was a former Raiders coach, I cannot bring myself to cheer for the Niners in a superbowl.

Cant stand the thought of a 2 week circle jerk over a Har-Bowl so may have to do the unthinkable now and cheer for the Emporer Palpatine Billy B


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well played Niners, best team won.

Hot-Lanta folded like a deck of cards.
Julio was awesome though and doesnt deserve to be on a losing team today

Hopefully the Pats can win now, so we are spared 2 weeks of Har-Bowl guff


----------



## suburu

It really shouldn't have been that close a game.


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> It really shouldn't have been that close a game.




The Falcons are not really that much better than the one and done versions of previous years.

Seattle should have beaten them last week as well.

Problem is they look a bit better than they are because the NFC is just so piss poor compared to the AFC right now.

SF are a good, well coached team, but Baltimore and New England would both beat them, as could Houston and Possibly Denver.


----------



## Effuzion




----------



## MikeOekiM

cant believe falcons let it go right through their hands like that


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> The Falcons are not really that much better than the one and done versions of previous years.
> 
> Seattle should have beaten them last week as well.
> 
> Problem is they look a bit better than they are because the NFC is just so piss poor compared to the AFC right now.
> 
> SF are a good, well coached team, but Baltimore and New England would both beat them, as could Houston and Possibly Denver.



lol ok

and packers are still the best team?


----------



## The Liberal Media

MikeOekiM said:


> lol ok
> 
> and packers are still the best team?




Did I say that? I just said the AFC as a whole is way better in terms of depth than the NFC
Learn to fucking read


----------



## Effuzion

The Liberal Media said:


> The Falcons are not really that much better than the one and done versions of previous years.
> 
> Seattle should have beaten them last week as well.
> 
> Problem is they look a bit better than they are because the NFC is just so piss poor compared to the AFC right now.
> 
> SF are a good, well coached team, but Baltimore and New England would both beat them, as could Houston and Possibly Denver.



How can you say the NFC is weak? Packers, 9ers, Seahawks all could have easily gone to the Super Bowl and won and no one would be surprised. If anyone other than NE wins out of the AFC I would have been shocked. (I guess you could include Denver in that list until they obviously lost last week). Falcons look better than they are because they played a weak schedule in a weak division, but they're not in a weak conference.

By the way, the 9ers beat the Pats. So did the Seahawks.


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> Did I say that? I just said the AFC as a whole is way better in terms of depth than the NFC
> Learn to fucking read



you've been saying it all season long and then packers go one and done again


----------



## The Liberal Media

Effuzion said:


> How can you say the NFC is weak? *Packers, 9ers, Seahawks all could have easily gone to the Super Bowl a*nd won and no one would be surprised. If anyone other than NE wins out of the AFC I would have been shocked. (I guess you could include Denver in that list until they obviously lost last week).
> 
> By the way, the 9ers beat the Pats. So did the Seahawks.




Actually this is true, and ok I should revise my opinion, maybe its just those 3 teams that COULD have won the superbowl, I dont think anyone would have taken say Washington or Vikings to win the superbowl as opposed to say the AFC's top 4 teams , all of which could genuinly have been seen as superbowl  worthy teams when the playoffs started

But then again I wouldnt say the AFC wild card teams like Cincy or Indy would have won either so its a wash


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fuck ya niners. West coast football. stupid birds


----------



## The Liberal Media

MikeOekiM said:


> you've been saying it all season long and then packers go one and done again



Funny cos I havent seen you post here all season, but you seem to have come out of the woodwork the last week or so like so many others.
When did I ever say the Packers would win the superbowl? The first time I mentioned it was when they beat Tennesee 55-7 which must have been week 16 !!!
Like I said, maybe learning to read would be a good idea.


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> Funny cos I havent seen you post here all season, but you seem to have come out of the woodwork the last week or so like so many others.



ok.


----------



## Effuzion

The Liberal Media said:


> Actually this is true, and ok I should revise my opinion, maybe its just those 3 teams that COULD have won the superbowl, I dont think anyone would have taken say Washington or Vikings to win the superbowl as opposed to say the AFC's top 4 teams , all of which could genuinly have been seen as superbowl  worthy teams when the playoffs started



Texans are pretenders and the Ravens are very good but not great. No way the Texans ever had a shot.

Even if you include the Ravens as a top team, Broncos/Ravens/Pats vs. Packers/Seahawks/9ers is still pretty even. I would still give the edge to the NFC.


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> "In the last nine indoor games, Rodgers’ numbers are out of this world. He has completed 76 percent of his passes and thrown 29 TD passes with just one interception "
> 
> "For his career, Rodgers has a 117.0 passer rating in 19 dome starts, so this latest run isn’t just a fluke hot streak. "
> 
> *Get ready for red hot Aaron in the Superdome for the Superbowl*
> 
> The Vikes came in winning 4 straight games and GB basically spanked them tonight.
> What was their last loss?
> 
> To Green Bay on 2nd December at Lambeau



nice prediction man


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> If your a betting man get some serious $$ on the Packers to win the Superbowl



will do.


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> Agreeed, I cant see them winning the AFC
> *
> Gonna lay 200 on GB to win the superbowl.*
> 
> Cant really see anyone beating them, especially as they will probably have to go through a dome and Atlanta and t
> he superbowl is played in a dome this year
> 
> Aaron Rodgers Dome stats?
> 
> Something like 32 td and *1 int *in his last 10 games
> He is basically superman when playing in a dome



how much did you win?


----------



## Effuzion

Awesome fake punt with Ryan Mallet in there. That would have been badass if the Ravens didn't get a timeout.


----------



## alasdairm

@mikeoekim lol. well played.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> Packers rolling now
> 
> Its all about what team gets hot at the right time
> 
> Book em for the NFC rep, its as good as done.
> 
> No way in hell Atlanta or SF will stop Aaron Rodgers, I don care what anyone says, sometimes you just get a feeling for a team that is peaking at the right time
> 
> This team is GB this year



this one is my favorite.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

that is pretty funny


----------



## ArCi

The Liberal Media said:


> Did I say that? I just said the AFC as a whole is way better in terms of depth than the NFC
> Learn to fucking read




Dumbest thing I have ever read. Anyone with a brain would agree the NFC is far, far, far, far better than the AFC.

It's not even close


----------



## China Rider

mike take a deep breath

you're being sour bro

i'm here for you


----------



## Kenickie

Fuck. I can't give my boss an excuse for going to new Orleans now. Fuck shit. Go Ravens. Fuck adopted kids.


----------



## Pander Bear

silver linings:






care: admit my team played yours a lot closer than you thought they would.


----------



## Kenickie

he is worse than nick saban screaming for no reason in that gif


----------



## MikeOekiM

Pander Bear said:


> silver linings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care: admit my team played yours a lot closer than you thought they would.



i admit that was an awful call by the refs to say it stands. Harry Douglas clearly dropped it which is crazy because of how open he was. but they also fucked us over on the 4th down play so it didnt really matter.


----------



## ArCi

^ Thank you for admitting that, cause I was starting to think I was the only one who thought he dropped it lol


----------



## suburu

WTF was that? 

Can only imagine what would happen if Ed Reed tried to kneecap Fuckface the way he did there. Clearly intentional.


----------



## China Rider

stupid move by brady, easy path to a snapped femur


----------



## Kenickie

let us pray


----------



## Effuzion

Robert Kraft can run faster than Tom Brady.


----------



## suburu

blatant cheap shot cunt


----------



## shimazu

as long as San Fran doesnt win idc if the pats or ravens win

i guess id rather see the Ravens win


----------



## Effuzion

What the fuck does Pollard eat that makes him knock out Patriots players every time he hits them?


----------



## ArCi

I have to say I'd like to see the 49ers win. Would be awesome to see Kaepernick hold the Lombardi trophy after only 10 starts.


----------



## China Rider

jooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeee flaccoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alasdairm

that sucks. go 49ers!

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Oooooooh baby well isn't this awkward. love this team yesss u cunts. Is there anything better in football than watching Bernard Pollard knock the absoooluute fucking piss out of the Patriots year after year. 

In the words of the late Bjorge Lillelien _"Uggboots Brady, Bobbie Kraft, Steven Tyler, Gisele, Mark Wahlberg, Irish Mickey Ward, Jon Bon Jovi, ALASDAIR M, Your boys took one hell of a beating"_


The much maligned, highly criticised Joe Flacco just outplayed Brady for the 4th time running and 3 of those games in New England. 

Last 4 BAL - NE games Flacco 10 tds 2 Int v Brady 3 tds 5 Int. Tru dat. 

RIP Prop Joe


----------



## Thanatos

I feel like its my fault that the dirty birds lost, I fell asleep when they were ahead at half time , and next thing I know the NFC championship game is over. I should have paid attention damn it!


----------



## Thanatos

Effuzion said:


> What the fuck does Pollard eat that makes him knock out Patriots players every time he hits them?


----------



## Care

SUPERBOWL BABY

bring it on ravens

this is gonna be a good one, harbaugh vs harbaugh. Its the matchup I called at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Effuzion

entheo said:


>



I don't know how Pollard doesn't get hurt himself on this play. It's helmet to helmet and both their bodies absorb an equal amount of force.


----------



## Thanatos

Honestly to me, it look like pollard is the one getting decked. Why don't offensive players have to worry about fines/suspensions for high facemasks and lowering their head into a tackle?

The no fun league doesn't care about defense or s.t's anymore.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Its a Harbaugh Bowl!!!

The highest scoring team in the league gets shut out in the 2nd half!  At home!!

Stay classy Belicheat:



> New England coach Bill Belichick doesn't handle losing all too well, and he blew off CBS' customary postgame interview with the coach of the losing team after the AFC championship game.


from Yahoo

Priceless:


----------



## Effuzion

So for all the talk about QBs I think teams need to be physical more than anything. The Pats have been soft as fuck since their Super Bowl runs and even though Brady is playing better than ever they can't get over the hump.

Teams that beat the Pats in the playoffs since the 07 season:

-Giants in 08
-Ravens in 10
-Jets in 11
-Giants in 12
-Ravens in 13

Every last one of those teams had a hard-hitting, violent defense that hit Brady and the receivers hard and knocked them out of rhythm. The Pats haven't had that kind of a defense in a long time. Instead they've been focused on keeping a stacked ass squad of receivers and blockers and ignored the other side of the ball. I can't even name Pats defensive players other than Vince Wilfork and Aqib Talib (who is a fucking beast, but got injured early in the Ravens game and it was back to using no name corner X).


----------



## Care

With how garbage our pass rush has been recently, im glad we arent facing brady in the SB.

Wont be an easy game, but I like our chances.

The 49ers are the most complete team in the league, period. At this point their weakest link is their pass rush, and aldon smith almost broke the all time sack record this season.

Its a great time to be a bay area sports fan these days, we've got a shot to capture the 2 most important titles (IMO) in american sports in the same city this year (baseball and football). In addition to that the kings are world champs in hockey, and the clippers are one of the best teams in basketball.

CALI DOMINANCE BITCHES!

You can have your b-team rigged league football title.


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## Thanatos

^ how did I miss that when I was watching the game?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

3 said:


> I think Houston is the most complete team in the league, and that they will have the best record at the end of the year (and would with a tougher schedule as well). I fully expect them to lose to a lower seeded team in the playoffs despite being the best team on paper.
> 
> Baltimore/San Fran are the teams most likely to win the Super Bowl in their respective conferences, IMO, but I still believe Houston is the best on paper from a power ranking perspective. The team that should win it all but won't.




I just wanted to say I called it. Fuck yeah. I also say the 49ers would win, but I'd like to switch my pick to the Ravens, simply because I'm a homer and I fucking love Ray Lewis and Ed Reed. 

I also called Houston for the most part, except they finished as the second best team in the AFC, but they were still an uber-talented team that lost to a lower-seeder more suited for the playoffs. I would still contend that they have the greatest collection of talent in the league, despite their trouncing by the Patriots.


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> Its a great time to be a bay area sports fan these days, we've got a shot to capture the 2 most important titles (IMO) in american sports in the same city this year (baseball and football). In addition to that the kings are world champs in hockey, and the clippers are one of the best teams in basketball.



the two most important titles in american sports are football and football. and the clippers are an LA team. so are the kings. you have to love the warriors or whatever.


belicheck is a fucker. i can't believe he's such an asshole. i mean i can, but jesus. can we talk about this? can we talk about how the best team in the nfl lost by 15 points? at home? i mean, let's talk about it allll dayyy long. and how terell suggs thinks brady's rings are "questionable". 

_have fun in the probowl, arrogant fuckers!_


----------



## Pander Bear

how many mobile quarterbacks have the ravens seen recently? they lost to the skins? Doesn't bode well for the birds in the bowl.


----------



## ChickenScratch

congrats care.

i made a suicide pact with 2 of my buddies during our 4th quarter melt yesterday, so hopefully i won't be around for the SB.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I think the AFC is far better Mike.
The Ravens went into the so called best team in the NFL's Crib and slapped them around in the 2nd half.
Its very easy to post a few quotes of other users AFTER games, I bet I could find a bunch from Alasdair today about how New England were going to win it all, or  from the Steelers fan who said his team was #1 in the NFL, Etc etc.
But Far too classy for that of course, unlike some.
For the record the Pack didnt go one and done, they played a game the week before, I am pretty sure it was a playoff game, nice if you could show as much attention to detail in your comments as you do in wasting time and going back into the thread to find quotes from people to make yourself look like mr internet big man

The big difference was Boldin, The Pats are lucky this is a good upcoming draft for CB, they should be looking to trade up for Milliner or Jonathan Banks.

Without resorting to cliches, there are 2 seasons, regular and post, the Ravens 4-4 on the road during regular now win in Denver( whom they had lost at home to a couple of weeks earlier) and New England with their combined 13-3 home records

Get hot at the right time. On overall balance  no complaints the 2 best teams in football are there on merit
As for Belicheat, did anyone expect anything different? 
Harbaugh is a similar type and would probably have done the same thing


----------



## suburu

Pander Bear said:


> how many mobile quarterbacks have the ravens seen recently? they lost to the skins? Doesn't bode well for the birds in the bowl.



It'll be an intriguing battle, he's a great player. His accurate lasers, mental toughness along with his speed and mobility is very impressive for a young guy. What about Vernon? Can't ignore him. It was like Atlanta didn't know who he was. 

Griffin couldn't get anything going on the ground that day. People are forgetting the critical defensive injuries we've had all season with a more than punishing schedule to contend with. It's only in the last 3 weeks we've got our big players back except one. 

It's no coincidence how well Joe's been playing after Cam Cameron got told to jog on. Caldwell who hasn't even called plays before has done a far better job. This is the best we've been playing all season and just in time too.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Liberal Media said:


> Harbaugh is a similar type and would probably have done the same thing




Their similarities end at preparation for the game.  Harbaugh might be a bit gruff and let his emotions get the best of him (e.g. during the NFC championship game yesterday) sometimes but at least he shows emotion and passion for the game.  Unlike the ubiquitous a-hole mentality that Belicheat shows time and time again.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> belicheck is a fucker. i can't believe he's such an asshole. i mean i can, but jesus. can we talk about this? can we talk about how the best team in the nfl lost by 15 points? at home? i mean, let's talk about it allll dayyy long. and how terell suggs thinks brady's rings are "questionable".
> 
> _have fun in the probowl, arrogant fuckers!_



I so wanted to hear a chant of _OVER-RATED!_ during the second half yesterday.


----------



## suburu

Patriots 2012 trends: 0-1 against Niners, 0-2 against Ravens, 0-3 against Harbaughs, 0-4 against Bird teams.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wyld 4 X said:


> Their similarities end at preparation for the game.  Harbaugh might be a bit gruff and let his emotions get the best of him (e.g. during the NFC championship game yesterday) sometimes but at least he shows emotion and passion for the game.  Unlike the ubiquitous a-hole mentality that Belicheat shows time and time again.



I think he has a lot more in Common with Belicheat than he would care to admit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeS3VeluAmg

Gott love Harbaugh though, especially when he says " Look at them all running in" ie into the dressing room after the game.

He was good friends with Al Davis as well as the former Raiders QB coach, shame we didnt snap him up before Hue Jackson


----------



## suburu

alasdairm said:


> that sucks. go 49ers!



Short memory alasdair


----------



## ArCi

I got the 49ers by 14+ points. 

Steelers beat the ravens missing so many starters and with Charlie Batch. I expect Kaepernick to get at least 100 ruushing yards on them EASILY


----------



## Effuzion

I picked against the Ravens every time and they made me look like an idiot. I don't want that to happen again, but... fuck it. I'm taking the 9ers.


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> congrats care.
> 
> i made a suicide pact with 2 of my buddies during our 4th quarter melt yesterday, so hopefully i won't be around for the SB.



I know that feel bro

I was there last year

Believe me when i say that there is always next year. Your team is a perennial playoff contender, its bound to happen eventually. Just not this year.

Oh and LMAO at AFC>NFC

The AFC has so many weak teams its not even funny. Sure the top 5 in each conference may be relatively equal (I think the top NFC teams are still stronger, see the last few super bowls), but the bottom feeders of the NFC are head and shoulders above the AFC.


----------



## Care

> "I'm so happy, man," Alex Smith told Michael Silver of Yahoo! Sports. "This is so surreal. It's such a crazy time, such a crazy moment. Obviously, it's been a unique year, and it would be great to be in there. But I couldn't be happier. This is a great group of guys, and they're all Super Bowl-bound. I'm just so happy for all of them."



What a stand up guy, he has every right to be bitter about his situation but he's happy for his team.

I hope he gets a shot to start on another team next season and does well.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> What a stand up guy, he has every right to be bitter about his situation but he's happy for his team.
> 
> I hope he gets a shot to start on another team next season and does well.



Maybe he will go and compete with Matt Cassell in KC.


----------



## Care

Must resist troll.....


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hate this stupid fucking thread.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The game might be ugly as fuck, when they met last year it wasnt a classic by any means.

Ravens had *NINE* sacks and held the Niners to 170 *TOTAL* yards and 2.9 yards per pass attempt, so might be too much to expect a bunch of fireworks this time as well.


----------



## China Rider

super bowl teams tend to miss the play offs the following year

and that's how i see it

after enough game film teams will learn how to nullify keapernick, that or he spends most of the year on injured list

i want the ravens to win pretty bad but i can handle the niners winning only cause i have two friends who i consider older brothers, pga superstar nick watney, and the best rhythm guitarist of all time, bob weir are niners fans....that  and i want to be able to say the superbowl champs couldn't beat my fav team


----------



## Care

^Just like the skins/giants last year.

I dont get why you hate the 9ers so much, just last year you were cheering for them to carry the NFC west flag.

And as for the 9ers/ravens thanksgiving game last year, the teams are pretty much completely different this time around. Both are much more explosive on ioffense, and the 49ers wont be traveling to baltimore on a short week.

I expect a classic, a harbowl, and maybe not the last time the brothers meet in the big game.


----------



## China Rider

they were a good story last year cause it was their coming out party

since then the nfc west has gained well deserved respect, many consider it the strongest division 

i hate them because they are good,  i can't stand any teams in the nfc west, i'm not an SEC-type honk

i feel bad for sam bradford, he's just as good as matt ryan and joe flacco, just doesn't have superstars surrounding him, yet, next year will finally be the time to give him a fair assessment


----------



## Care

The division will be a battle next year for sure, all the more reason the 9ers need #6 this year.

Im hesitant to count even the cardinals out of the running. They have a good defense, and if they can get a decent o-line and QB together, they will be dangerous. The hawks, rams and 9ers all look like contenders.

I wouldnt be surprised if 2 or 3 NFC west teams make the playoffs next year.


----------



## China Rider

the only reason i can see 3 is because we get to play the afc south, that could be 4 wins for the top 3 teams

cardinals might not horrible, but i don't think they can keep up, bill bidwell is the worst owner in football 

i feel like seahawks and niners can stumble next year, history shows us that sophomore slumps are real, and hopefully some of their best players hit the IR in preseason

i just want the season to be over with so free agency can begin and rams first move is announcing they will not re-sign steven jackon or safety craig dahl and will resign amendola and hopefully add some proven talent at the WR(dwayne bowe), rb(chris ivory) and S(jarious byrd) position....draft oline with both first round picks


----------



## Care

Well this is Jim harbaughs Sophomore season and Id say its the opposite of a slump. A first time NFL coach going to the championship game and SB in his forst two seasons in very impressive.

With how stacked the 49ers are at basically every position, I wouldnt bet against them. I feel like these last few years are the start of a new dynasty in SF.

And the AFC south has both the colts and the texans, hardly pushovers.


----------



## China Rider

afc south hasn't seen defenses like the ones in sf, stl, and sea...maybe 3 best defenses in the nfc...imagine having rams dline(micheal brokers is the black version of justin smith, chris long and robert quinn are two of the best DE pass rushers in the nfl...just need improvement on stopping the rush), niners linebackers and seattle's secondary

the sophomore slump was referring to the qbs on sf/sea and i think this was marshawn lynch and frank gore's final _great_ season

i forgot to mention two things i noticed during both post game locker room celebrations

a. eddie debartolo needs to take the team away from this drugged out, tranny of a sister,, or shouldn't be in the locker room at all and b. ray lewis and the raven's owner practically dry humped...did you see the way ray lewis was caressing the owner's arm? lol


----------



## Care

Jed York (eddie Ds nephew) is the owner of the 9ers now, not the sister.


----------



## China Rider

i'm probably wrong but i think york pretty much runs the organization, but the sister is still the majority share holder


----------



## suburu

Ray Lewis' first career sack = Former Ravens QB Jim Harbaugh.


Very classy from Wes Welker's wife AKA Miss Hooters International 2005 to apologise for ripping Ray on facebook after the game lol.


----------



## HighonLife

Baltimore > San Fran


----------



## The Liberal Media

Walter Football just posted a 3 round mock.

They are always a good read.

Brief Highlights ...erm fuck it, just click the link you lazy bastards.

Check whom your team might target ....

http://walterfootball.com/draft2013.php  picks 1-16

http://walterfootball.com/draft2013_1.php  picks 17-32

http://walterfootball.com/draft2013_2.php  Round 2

http://walterfootball.com/draft2013_3.php  round 3


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> I bet I could find a bunch from Alasdair today about how New England were going to win it all...


go ahead. what's a bunch? 5 or so? i'll give you a break - post just 3.



alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

alasdairm said:


> go ahead. what's a bunch? 5 or so? i'll give you a break - post just 3.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair




Ok maybe not the best example Alasdair, possibly not claims that your team would win the SB, but plenty on here and most other forums claim their team would win a game, the division etc etc or beat up on a rival & many times this didnt happen, Thats just the nature of sports in general, I mean if I had a buck for everytime a Mets fan said they would win the world series on some forum in March..Well my net worth would double of course. 

 yet guys like Mike feel they have to go back into threads and repost stuff to make them look smarter.

I thought the Pack would win it all, im not even a Pack fan, but I tend to support former Pac 10(12) players as I know that Oakland wont be winning things for a long time, I dont think there is anything wrong with that Hence my Manlust for A-Rod

But damed if I am going to be accused of pimping a team to win a superbowl from week 16 and then have some  tool stride into the thread and claim I was supporting them all year


----------



## Effuzion

^ Pretty sure the reason he posted all that stuff was not to devalue your picks but because you said this:



			
				The Liberal Media said:
			
		

> *When did I ever say the Packers would win the superbowl?* The first time I mentioned it was when they beat Tennesee 55-7 which must have been week 16 !!!



Anyway, this is a tough Super Bowl to pick for. My rational brain says 9ers. They're a better team and they have shown up in every game that matters, from Patriots to Saints to Packers to both playoff games. But my PTSD says don't pick against the Ravens. They beat 2 clearly superior teams in the playoffs and dominated the other. Plus, what kind of older brother would John Harbaugh be if he let his lil bro beat him? That's not gonna happen. Ravens > 49ers.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Thats the whole fucking point, saying you bet on a team and hope they win is totally different for rooting for them and supporting them.
Forum full of chuckleheads it seems.

China Rider made posts about how he HOPED the Rams would win the NFC West, you dont see me going back into the thread now and saying "haha I told you so" etc, unlike that gormless fucktard Mike did to me.

Moving swiftly on... This one is too close to call. Ravens dominated the SF O line last year to the tune of 9 sacks, and that was without Ray Lewis.
But now they have to contend with Colin albeit they have 2 weeks to prepare for him, so If going out on a limb I say the Ravens edge this one.
They shut down Gore last time and might do it again.


----------



## China Rider

i definitely told yall the rams would beat the niners, seahawks and cardinals, and they did

i also predicted them to beat 10 other teams

16-0 can wait till next year, if not in '13, definitely '14

remember this post forever


----------



## Effuzion

The Liberal Media said:


> Thats the whole fucking point, saying you bet on a team and hope they win is totally different for rooting for them and supporting them.
> Forum full of chuckleheads it seems.
> 
> China Rider made posts about how he HOPED the Rams would win the NFC West, you dont see me going back into the thread now and saying "haha I told you so" etc, unlike that gormless fucktard Mike did to me.



You're still not getting it. He said he hoped the Rams win, but he didn't go back weeks later and try to deny that he ever wanted the Rams to win like you did. (I think. I dunno, I don't read all his posts.)



> i definitely told yall the rams would beat the niners, seahawks and cardinals, and they did
> 
> i also predicted them to beat 10 other teams
> 
> 16-0 can wait till next year, if not in '13, definitely '14
> 
> remember this post forever



Maybe if Kurt Warner comes out of retirement... on steroids... with Larry Fitzgerald.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Effuzion said:


> You're still not getting it. He said he hoped the Rams win, but he didn't go back weeks later and try to deny that he ever wanted the Rams to win like you did. (I think. I dunno, I don't read all his posts.)



Did I ever say I *wanted *the Pack to win??? I said IF you were smart you woud bet on them cos THE SMART MONEY was on them winning
This is a comment I made in *week 16* after they beat Tenn 55-7 when I said the superbowl winning teams tend to get hot at the right time.

At no point in the regular season did i get my cock out and say " holy crap , green bay is going to win, i hope to god they win and I suck Aaron Rodgers cock" 


Why the fuck would a Raiders fan start pimping the pack in week 6,8,10 12 etc???
GOOD GRIEF 

I think you and Mike must be as retarded as each other, unless you can find a single comment I made in the first 15 weeks of the season where I said or hopes Green Bay would win the superbowl


----------



## Effuzion

The Liberal Media said:


> Did I ever say I *wanted *the Pack to win??? I said IF you were smart you woud bet on them cos THE SMART MONEY was on them winning
> This is a comment I made in *week 16* after they beat Tenn 55-7 when I said the superbowl winning teams tend to get hot at the right time.



Right. And then you said:



			
				The Liberal Media said:
			
		

> *When did I ever say the Packers would win the superbowl? *



He was proving you a hypocrite, not proving that your prediction was wrong. Also:



			
				The Liberal Media said:
			
		

> At no point in the regular season did i get my cock out and say " holy crap , green bay is going to win and I suck Aaron Rodgers cock"



By your own admission *in the line above this* you actually did, because the Tennessee game was during the regular season.


----------



## China Rider

why would a raider's WR cry conspiracy? 

probably because he thinks the only reason he isn't in the hall yet is cause he doesn't have a ring


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> i definitely told yall the rams would beat the niners, seahawks and cardinals, and they did
> 
> i also predicted them to beat 10 other teams
> 
> 16-0 can wait till next year, if not in '13, definitely '14
> 
> remember this post forever




Booked

Nice avatar BTW


----------



## China Rider

i've literally have had 15+ avatars better, way better, than this one


----------



## ArCi

that's by far the best team you have ever represented. You have to admit you kinda like Michigan now CR


----------



## The Liberal Media

Deosnt that just prove what a classless jerk Mike is though?

I am sure the entire thread is full of people claiming a lot of shit about teams, either ones they support or bet on

Lets quote one for an example from China Rider  


28-11-2012 04:03 Report Post    

    i 3333 the rams

    chris givens is the best rookie wr

    janoris jenkins is the best rookie cb

    micheal brokers is the best rookie dt

    danny amendola is the bEst slot wr in the game

    james lauranitis is a straight up bad ass

    cortland finnegan is fucking your wife 


I could go back in the thread and take him up on all of those points/claims but I chose not to nor does anyone else

Yet Dumbass Mike wants to pull me up  for having the guts to make some predictions,which is funny cos his skinny ass never showed himself since september in this thread to make a single prediction

fucking retard


----------



## Effuzion

If you're not even going to read what's in my posts I'm not gonna keep explaining it to you. I thought I was doing you a favor but you're obviously delusional.


----------



## China Rider

for the record i stand by all of those comments, mainly cause they are true


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> silver linings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care: admit my team played yours a lot closer than you thought they would.



I love Harbaugh.

Yes I admit that I was worried when it was 17-0, but I never lost hope.

I threw a caniption fit over that call too, but honestly there were bad calls on both sides so cant really blame the refs.


----------



## Care

Get over it The Liberal Media, part of making bold predictions is sports is eating the crow when youre wrong, and you were wrong.

Maybe mike could have been less of a dick about it, but his team just lost in the championship, he has a right to be in a sour mood.

Lets just move on, hold hands, sing cum baya, ect.


----------



## China Rider

liberal media is good company and i will destroy anyone who threatens to damage his reputation as an upstanding gentleman


----------



## China Rider

and for the record if the niners win the superbowl and we were allowed slightly larger avatars this would no doubt be my avatar for a good 4 months






greg zurlien kicking the game winning field goal to settle a battle that lasted 10 full quarters of football


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Get over it The Liberal Media, part of making bold predictions is sports is eating the crow when youre wrong, and you were wrong.
> 
> Maybe mike could have been less of a dick about it, but his team just lost in the championship, he has a right to be in a sour mood.
> 
> Lets just move on, hold hands, sing cum baya, ect.






My team hasnt made the playoffs since we got roasted in the Superbowl 2002 , So I have every right to act like a douche
Its hard to be wrong when  your team doesnt even make the playoffs.

Hence I jock a couple of pretty good Pac 10 QB's every year like A-rod, no crime in that IMHO

Its cultural  you fucktards, im 8 hours ahead of you, therefore I make some drunken elaborate predictions at 1am, when thats 5pm for you retards

deal with it

I hope to god those shitty ass Niners get raped in New Orleans.
Seriously


----------



## ArCi

Liberal Media did say the AFC was better than NFC. C'mon man that's just flat out wrong.. I'm not sure how you can even say that.

lol


----------



## ArCi

Care said:


> I love Harbaugh.
> 
> Yes I admit that I was worried when it was 17-0, but I never lost hope.
> 
> I threw a caniption fit over that call too, but honestly there were bad calls on both sides so cant really blame the refs.



I'll be cheering for the 49ers. I'm a big Harbaugh fan, I like the way he coaches and he played for Michigan

Ha that gif is awesome btw


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> and for the record if the niners win the superbowl and we were allowed slightly larger avatars this would no doubt be my avatar for a good 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greg zurlien kicking the game winning field goal to settle a battle that lasted 10 full quarters of football



crop them edges brah


----------



## China Rider

nah, it would look like shit at 50x50

it's a pretty sweet picture, regardless if your emotions were damaged that day

you're lucky baltimore plays the 3-4 cause if they didn't they would get some great use from the game film rams v niners round 2

they still might

some loser seahawk fan showed up the play basketball last night

i fucking hate this guy, he was like 40 years old,balding and wore a construction neon green belly shirt.... thought it was okay to run around cheaply hip checking me multiple times while i was in mid air

i get it man, you know how to box out, just trying to get some exercise in here, i care about my job and health and stuff, sorry if i don't go balls to the wall only to blow out my knee...fucking sick of pick up basketball players taking shit 110% serious, trying to coach other people, etc...GTFO

anyway he said seahawks had youngest team in the league, when i know that the rams did, unless fox was lying to me all year, he told me no seahawks were, i said okay later man

fucking seahawk fans, man, the only other one i know is easily the angriest person in PA

i know 2 niner fans in real life, although their choice of favorite team is completely unacceptable, they are both easily in my top 5 favorite people


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Ok maybe not the best example Alasdair, possibly not claims that your team would win the SB, but plenty on here and most other forums claim their team would win a game, the division etc etc or beat up on a rival & many times this didnt happen


maybe not the best example? it's no example at all... i'm getting tarred with somebody else's brush...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Thats the whole fucking point, saying you bet on a team and hope they win is totally different for rooting for them and supporting them.
> Forum full of chuckleheads it seems.


saying there's a conspiracy to guarantee that brady or manning make it to the superbowl with questionable calls on the part of the officials who are directed by the commissioner?? you're the chucklehead, dude 

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> .. i'm getting tarred with somebody else's brush...
> 
> alasdair



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> fucking seahawk fans, man,



Tell me about it.

The only seahawk fan I know that isnt a total prick is an 8 year old girl. All the rest are hardcore shit talkers with little knowledge of football outside of how awesome pete carrol and russel wilson are.


----------



## HighonLife

China Rider said:


> fucking sick of pick up basketball players taking shit 110% serious, trying to coach other people, etc...GTFO



i know the feeling

must be universal for some guys

its like their living out their failed chilhood dreams at the local gym


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ryan Nassib turning a lot of heads at the Senior Bowl practice, now looks like a distinct possibility to be drafted #1 overall , or at least top 10.

Andy Reid didnt fare too badly with the other Syracuse QB he had either.

Seems its a 3 way race between Nassib/Glennon/Geno to be the first QB off the board ( Still think Geno will go #1 overall)
Amazing how quickly QB's can move on draft boards, even talk of Matt Barkley sliding to the 3rd round now.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Liberal Media said:


> Ryan Nassib turning a lot of heads at the Senior Bowl practice, now looks like a distinct possibility to be drafted #1 overall , or at least top 10.
> 
> Andy Reid didnt fare too badly with the other Syracuse QB he had either.
> 
> Seems its a 3 way race between Nassib/Glennon/Geno to be the first QB off the board ( Still think Geno will go #1 overall)
> Amazing how quickly QB's can move on draft boards, even talk of Matt Barkley sliding to the 3rd round now.




Day old report, Nassib struggled today, while Glennon was lights out and now looks like odds on to be the first Qb off the board.

 Russ Lande, one of the most respected voices in the scouting community, has heaped some praise on Glennon. Lande said that NFL evaluators he has spoken to compare Glennon to current Atlanta Falcons quarterback Matt Ryan when he was coming out of Boston College.

The comparison to Ryan is an interesting one. Glennon's arm is probably stronger and he is a bit bigger. Both players were held back by the offenses they were in, however. Glennon and Ryan also both show questionable decision-making under pressure, but Ryan has improved on this since entering the NFL.

North Carolina State QB Mike Glennon is easily the best quarterback on the North squad at the Senior Bowl this week, according to scouts. They like his arm strength and ability to spin the ball, and his skillset is very intriguing, despite the fact he didn't have a great showing this week. However, there is still a debate on where he should be selected in the draft.


----------



## Max Power

Care said:


> The only seahawk fan I know that isnt a total prick is an 8 year old girl.



Ehhh, she's no angel.


----------



## Care

^ Shes well on her way to being part of the hive mind.


----------



## alasdairm

crazy how quiet it is in here now all the good teams - patriots, packers, etc. - are done 

alasdair


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> crazy how quiet it is in here now all the good teams - patriots, packers, etc. - are done
> 
> alasdair



those good teams are 0-3 against the 49ers this season


----------



## alasdairm

i'm still rooting for your 49ers in the big game, care 

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> crazy how quiet it is in here now all the good teams - patriots, packers, etc. - are done
> 
> alasdair



Can't speak for anyone but I am relishing the Hoodie-Brady decline of dominance.


----------



## Care

Theyve been to the AFCCG and superbowl the last 2 years..... I wouldnt call that a decline by any stretch. With the perpetual whipping boy status of every team in their division, I think Brady may dominate until he's 45 years old.

The steelers however.......


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Can't speak for anyone but I am relishing the Hoodie-Brady decline of dominance.


all losers want the best team to fail. nothing special here.





Care said:


> The steelers however.......


lol.

alasdair


----------



## Care

Myabe Ray Lewis would make a better shirt?


----------



## HighonLife

^^ id say so


----------



## Care

I know most of you DGAF about the X's and O's of football but ill post this anyways.

Football gameplans breakdown of the Superbowl match up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCjX65wWD_I

Really great football analysis week in and week out, puts NFL network to shame.


----------



## suburu

^I hope Anquan features more than that guy thinks.

I've been watching America's Game on tv every night this week. Getting excited now. Sunday is going to drag like fuck, game isn't kicking off here until 11.30 pm. 


Check this out. NFL salaries by team and position


----------



## Effuzion

suburu said:


> ^I hope Anquan features more than that guy thinks.
> 
> I've been watching America's Game on tv every night this week. Getting excited now. Sunday is going to drag like fuck, game isn't kicking off here until 11.30 pm.
> 
> 
> Check this out. NFL salaries by team and position



I hate how New England had one of the lowest payrolls. You'd think spending that extra $20 mill in cap room they had on their defense could have made it so they didn't get raped by the Ravens as soon as Aqib Talib got injured.

9ers had the right idea: when you get a window of opportunity, spend spend spend.


----------



## Pander Bear

I am amussed


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> I am amussed



Aldon and Justin Smith = Olson twins????


----------



## ArCi

I wanna hear Kenickies opinion on Ray Lewis


----------



## Pander Bear

Care said:


> Aldon and Justin Smith = Olson twins????



flacco=mcnulty


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Ray Lewis=Omar Little


----------



## HighonLife

Care said:


> Aldon and Justin Smith = Olson twins????



avon barksdale n stringer bell over Mr tanner any day


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Theyve been to the AFCCG and superbowl the last 2 years..... I wouldnt call that a decline by any stretch. With the perpetual whipping boy status of every team in their division, I think Brady may dominate until he's 45 years old.



Right, they are the normal Patsies of years gone by (or the 1970s Vikings) who get to the SB and lose.  If just 1 team in the AFC Least would show a heartbeat every season, perhaps the Pats might actually have to contend for something other than a #1 or 2 seed every year.  

Same could be said of the Niners in the NFC West except this year the Seahawks showed some moxy. (Yes, I'm aware they are 5-0 in SB appearances, dont get all butthurt as I'm referring to these past couple of seasons.)



alasdairm said:


> all losers want the best team to fail. nothing special here.lol.
> 
> alasdair



I never said anything about the NY Giants.  

Silly Patsie fans.


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Right, they are the normal Patsies of years gone by (or the 1970s Vikings) who get to the SB and lose.


7 appearances, 3 wins and 4 losses. i can think of about, oh, 25 nfl teams would would love to be able to brag about that shitty superbowl record...

alasdair


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Same could be said of the Niners in the NFC West



During ye olden times, maybe. However its not like the 49ers of old got by simply by crushing their division every year, they crushed everyone (barring the cowgirls). 

Anyways, its certainly not the case today the NFC west is right up there with the NFC north for the best division in football IMO.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> 7 appearances, 3 wins*** and 4 losses. i can think of about, oh, 25 nfl teams would would love to be able to brag about that shitty superbowl record...
> 
> alasdair



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## alasdairm

i don't get it. humour me...

alasdair


----------



## Care

Peterson deserves the MVP. I will be very sad if he doesnt get it.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> i don't get it. humour me...
> 
> alasdair



Come now ali, dont play coy.


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> i don't get it. humour me...
> 
> alasdair



He is insinuating that there is an asterisk next to all of the patriots superbowl wins because of the videotaping scandal.


----------



## shimazu

lol at the Chris Culliver comments

doesnt he realize what city he plays for?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> lol at the Chris Culliver comments
> 
> doesnt he realize what city he plays for?



Santa Clara?


----------



## Care

A) superbowl media is out of hand this year

B) What the fuck is wrong with america these days? It should be OK to not like gay people as long as you dont act on it.

Personally, flamboyant gay men bug the shit out of me, I dont like them. However I still recognize that even though I dont like them, they deserve the same rights as everyone else. IE the difference between prejudice and discrimination.

People are way too fucking sensitive.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> People are way too fucking sensitive.



So true on so many levels.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> He is insinuating that there is an asterisk next to all of the patriots superbowl wins because of the videotaping scandal.


lol. everybody else got over that years ago. maybe he should too...

alasdair


----------



## smokemctoke420

go ravens


----------



## Effuzion

Ravens theme song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcRBKVhCGKE


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> lol. everybody else got over that years ago. maybe he should too...
> 
> alasdair



Everybody......except Marshall Faulk.

And I'm over it, for the record.  Yet, it is intriguing to watch the mystique that was Bellicheat erode.  Had he started the taping in Cleveland, maybe they'd be a relevant NFL team these days.  But it's just coincidence that he suddenly had all the right answers as the Patsies HC, right?


----------



## ArCi

Tom Brady is a pretty good answer if you ask me.


Michigan represent


----------



## alasdairm

file it under everybody does it, they just got caught 

and what arci said.

alasdair


----------



## Effuzion

ArCi said:


> Tom Brady is a pretty good answer if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Michigan represent



This. Spygate is just a coincidence. They lost the last 2 Super Bowls because Brady has a supermodel wife and his happiness isn't dependent on being the absolute best anymore.


----------



## Care

RED AND GOLD BITCHES

so ready for the game tomorrow.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Go Ravens


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ravens, cuntish team that is basically a relocation job from Cleveland to sub for the old Colts.... deserted its fan base and unlike my beloved Raiders did not return to their original home

Niners are just garbage pure and simple,  once led by a wannabe Mafia don in Eddie who we all know was slinging $$ tax free cash as bonus money to all his players in the 80's , they personify everything that is wrong with football.

The most underwhelming Superbowl in years, having said that seeing as I support an AFC team I am duty bound to root for my conference, so go Ravens.


----------



## Care

I know most of you are sippin purple hatorade today

Doesnt bother me, jealousy is a natural human response

Get ready to watch the 49ers hoist up #6


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Niners personify what is wrong with the NFL , From their crappy fanbase that expands all socio economic spectrums from Tiburon and Stinson to the shitty enclaves of Daly City and San Mateo.

Not to mention their nasty ass stadium where you cant get a decent  seat to save your life , no wonder the Giants got the hell out of there, that ballpark is so outdated, the last Time I was there was when  Will Clark was playing for the Giants.

Horrid franchise with  a nasty ass stadium, and even worse a former Raider  QB Coach and good friend of AL Davis coaching them now

No , Im not bitter BTW, We will rise up again soon and make the legacy of Al Davis relevant 

Hope to god the Ravens run a train on the Niners today


----------



## Care

Typical raiider fan.

Believe it or not I dont dislike the Raiders, and if they were in the position the 49ers were in i'd be rooting for them. Its their idiotic, trashy fans I cant stand.

Good thing we're getting a new stadium in 2014, then the raiders can lay exclusive claim to the worst in the league.

I went to raider game a few years ago and it was absolutely pathetic. The stadium was maybe 1/4 of the way full and the field half dirt.

At least the 49ers still enjoyed fan support for the most part during the bad years unlike the raiders.

I work with a bunch of Raider fans, and their bitterness is palpable. I cant wait to wear my 9ers swag to work next week to rub the smell of victory in their faces.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Typical raiider fan.
> 
> Believe it or not I dont dislike the Raiders, and if they were in the position the 49ers were in i'd be rooting for them. Its their idiotic, trashy fans I cant stand.
> 
> Good thing we're getting a new stadium in 2014, then the raiders can lay exclusive claim to the worst in the league.
> 
> I went to raider game a few years ago and it was absolutely pathetic. The stadium was maybe 1/4 of the way full and the field half dirt.
> 
> *At least the 49ers still enjoyed fan support for the most part during the bad years unlike the raiders.
> *
> I work with a bunch of Raider fans, and their bitterness is palpable. I cant wait to wear my 9ers swag to work next week to rub the smell of victory in their faces.




Really? didnt they have something like *26,000 *at Mike Singletarys last game in a stadium that holds 64,212


----------



## Care

The 49ers averaged over 69k fans in 2010. 11th in the league despite a full decade of suck.

Check out who is at the bottom.

The raiders have been dead last or in the bottom 2 or 3 for years and years now

RAIDER NATION.

more like a band of refugees

http://espn.go.com/nfl/attendance/_/year/2010


----------



## The Liberal Media

They average that cos they count season ticket sales and not the fans that actually show up for games.

Plenty of niners games before Harbaugh took  the job were like 40k or less at candlestick, so dont try and paint a pic that simply isnt there.
Week after week your crappy ass franchise had 20,000 empty seats at each game while your faggy ass stadium announcer was announcing it as a "sellout"

He wasnt half wrong your franchise is a fucking sellout, before bill walsh you were a garbage team with 21,000 fans at Kezar stadium with 30,000 empty seats

You were basically the west coast version of the Buffalo Bills before Bill Walsh saved your ass

In that same timeframe Oakland was winning superbowls and was the working mans bay area team and Darth Al Davis was supreme#

Hope to god the Ravens rape your shitty ass money laundering franchise today
Fuck the Niners
Oakland Raider for life


----------



## ArCi

What? You make no sense at all

You do realize it's 2013 right?
You do realize the Raiders suck right?

You're the guy who claimed AFC > NFC right???

lol run along now


----------



## The Liberal Media

Arci said:


> What? You make no sense at all
> 
> You do realize it's 2013 right?
> You do realize the raider suck right?
> 
> You're the guy who claimed AFC > NFC right???
> 
> lol run along now



HATE Eddie Debartolo  and his money laundering outfit

Love Al Davis

Is that so hard to understand Arci?
Run along  now with your NFC Circle Jerk 
Why dont you just cut to the chase and give Two Face Goodell a handjob while your at it ?


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm really only concerned about the puppy bowl.  I hate sports.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Does Arci or anyone on this forum really expect a lifelong Raider fan to wish that SF wins a superbowl ??

Get a fucking Grip, both teams are pure garbage but Ravens are the lesser of 2 evils and an AFC team to boot, therefore I pull for them

I shall kick back with a few beers and a couple of bonghits and enjoy the game regardless.

Even moreso if SF loses
Just hope that Beyonce or Rhianna or whomever is doing the HT show has a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi is like 19 years old.  And they stopped teaching history in high school like 15 years ago.  I'm pulling for the ravens too.  Even though I hate ray Lewis.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Alicia looks pretty  fine

Even with that homo looking slick down hairstyle


----------



## The Liberal Media

The fucking MVP online ballot isnt open yet, 

I was already willing to vote for Ray Lewis and cane the refresh button


----------



## The Liberal Media

TD Ravens

The rape is on


----------



## The Liberal Media

Quan is immense
He roasted the pats 2 weeks ago and is now showing how good he is again when it counts


----------



## The Liberal Media

Turnovers win championships
What the fuck is Jimbo's problem that he got so pissed at that call? 
A blind man and his dog could see it was a turnover

Is he just a sore as fuck loser ?

Great game so far.. impressed at the way the Ravens O line is basically man handling the Niners D line


----------



## The Liberal Media

14-3 
The rape continues

This is some old school smash mouth football to open up the pass
The Ravens O line has basically bossed the Niners D line


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ed Reed fucking legend
ties the postseason record for picks

Shame that the Niners starting fighting already, ugly ass team with a really bitchy sore loser of a head coach


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

There's a bunch of happy ass motherfuckers in bmore right now


----------



## The Liberal Media

What a dumbass call lol

kick the Fg and go up by 14 , its the fucking superbowl afterall and your already proving your O line can dominate SF


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ngata might be one of the best draft picks of all time.

The guys is flat out dominant and bosses games
Very rare to find a guy that can basically boss a guard and tackle but he can.

I  thought Joe Staley was good, but he has done nothing in this game


----------



## The Liberal Media

21-3 

Arci and Care  are pretty fucking sush now  eh

B-more fucking bitchslapping Jimbo , I love it


----------



## HighonLife

fight  fight fight

imgl'ad there lettub em play


----------



## The Liberal Media

I dont understand Jimbos stupid call to run on 2nd and 2 with 35 seconds left?

Especially when he took the loss on the next down ?? WTF

That basically cost them 4 points, really bad coaching


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck the HT show, off for a hit of Lemon Kush


----------



## Psychlone Jack

The power grid popped a blood vessel after that 109 yards.

Go hard Mr. Jones.


----------



## ArCi

The Liberal Media said:


> 21-3
> 
> Arci and Care  are pretty fucking sush now  eh
> 
> B-more fucking bitchslapping Jimbo , I love it


28-6.


28-13. You're about to witness an amazing comeback faggot.


----------



## ArCi

28-20.


----------



## ArCi

lol never doubt Jim Harbaugh.. He is never rattled and did an amazing job at keeping Kaepernick calm

2 touchdowns in 2:21.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck the Niners
Goodell/Two Face was obviously the electrician at the Superdome this afternoon


----------



## The Liberal Media

Arci said:


> 28-6.
> 
> 
> 28-13. You're about to witness an amazing comeback faggot.




You are rooting for the niners and have the nerve to call me a  fag?

Get a grip man, irony is obviously lost on your pitiful IQ


----------



## ArCi

Fumble.


Aaah once again Liberal Media talking shit waaaay too early.

Good job man


----------



## smokemctoke420

Fuck the niners. Go ravens!


----------



## ArCi

Running into the kicker

Hahahhaa

28-23

17-0 run in 4:10.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Arci said:


> Fumble.
> 
> 
> Aaah *once again Liberal Media talking shit waaaay too early.
> *
> Good job man



Sorry man, I didnt realise I had pads on and was playing the game dude
You dont half come across as a fucking asshole at times man.

JMHO of course


Where were you in the first 2 quarters?
Now you show up like an internet warrior when your team comes back

Fucking loser

At least I have been here from the start of the game, unlike your pathetic ass

Fucking twazzock


----------



## ArCi

Lol you gonna cry? ^

Jacoby Jones just got fucking rockeddddd. Oh man that was a nasty hit


----------



## smokemctoke420

the ravens are still gonna make the niners our bitches, no matter what! win or lose im still gonna be saying FUCK THE NINERS.


----------



## ArCi

No holding?? Lol...


----------



## smokemctoke420

we gonnnnaaaa winnnnnnnnnn ahahahahahahha


----------



## HighonLife

FUCK YEA

got 5$ from my manager

15 from the family pool, the one where there is 100squares n it goes by quarter

looks like i got a free gram n some cigs next time i see my PO 

anyone else think that 'power outage' was a conspiracy by the NFL to make the game closer?

wish i was in B-more gettin my nod on right now

im happy for ray ray


----------



## shimazu

good I hate San Francisco


----------



## smokemctoke420

Fuck yea!


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> Where were you in the first 2 quarters?
> Now you show up like an internet warrior when your team comes back
> Fucking loser




Youre on an internet forum for the entire superbowl and calling someone else a loser?

So proud of the way my team played.... just wasnt enough to overcome in the end.

No holding on the 3rd and 4th down and goal, no offisides on Ed Reed on the 2 point conversion. Clock ran for no reason during 8 and 9 minutes in the 3rd quarter...... pathetically officiated game.

The Ravens played well, and arguably the lights going off hurt their momentum, but I am appalled at the performance of the officials during this game, especially towards the end.

Congrats to the ravens though, theyre a great team, if a team has to beat the 49ers in the SB im OK with it being the ravens.

This loss is gonna sting for a while though.....


----------



## HighonLife

^^ i dont think its fair to put anything on the officiating

they let em play the whole game, from start to finish it aint like they were callin everythin in the beginning n then not callin shit n the end

they let em play, they let em talk shit n get into it with eachother, n im fuckin glad cuz imo no calling is better then over calling


----------



## Care

well they (rightfully) called offsides and PI on the 49ers multiple times on critical plays in the game.... yet when the ravens do it no call?

The purpose of the rules is to be fair and that was not fair.

generally I agree that officiating goes overboard, but when its not applied to both teams evenly you get a problem.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ well the offsides you speak of wasnt even debatable (2 players wayy off sides) , i havent watched a replay but the ed reed 'offsides' you speak of was IMO (again havent seen a replay) debatable (he got a quick start, so it looked like he mighta been offsides but he wasnt n the backfield, which i know isnt the definition of offsides but im just sayin for comparison sakes)

not particularly certain what PI call you are refering to cuz i was quite drunk after the 1st quarter but i can say i did see plenty of PI that wasnt called (both ways) as well

i was rootin for the ravens but they arent my team, if it was my team i would prob feel more akin to what you feelin but on the whole i thought it was an ok officiated game, 

were there missed calls, probably, but i dont think they game was poorly officiated n i do think the rules were applied fairly n unfortunately missed calls are part of the game, 

but it definately chaps ones ass when its your team you feel got snubbed, i get that


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well credit to the Niners, it was a hell of a comeback, and it really could have gone either way.

On balance the deserving team won I think. The Niners had more yards etc, but Flacco played the mistake free football. Amazing what dumping Cam Cameron can do for a career 

Just a shame that is no football now till August. Oh well at least the Dodgers can piss me off me in the meantime, I can rely on that year after year.

Edit-Care its just banter, im not ecstatic that Baltimore won, but it was a nice way for Ray Lewis to go out, and when you see ANY team play so hard and fight like the Niners did, its a bit harrowing to see them lose, you would have to be cold hearted to not feel anything for them.

Unless it was Denver or KC of course


----------



## HighonLife

^^ ida been kool with denver winnin n watchin peyton throw up the ol fuck you to the colts

i mean the bucs sure as shit werent goin to the playoffs 

n the cowboys folded like always


----------



## The Liberal Media

Gotta love Muhammad Ali as well


----------



## Kenickie

dude that shirt! i got too drunk and passed out in the fourth. eh. beyonce made my dick do cartwheels.


----------



## aanallein

That SF was even in a position to win it is kind of mind boggling. Ravens were just playing so much better and their play calls were much better.

That all being said.. that was holding like a mother fucker and if I were a SF player/coach/whatever I would be pretty annoyed. You can't no-call shit like that and yet they do it in every league in every sport in the final moments. If a dude is able to get away with holding on the final play, then what other options are left to the driving team? None, clearly, as the can't run it with the coverage that was there. Just bad form for the refs but at the same time.. don't get yourself in the position where 1 no-call determines the game.

Ah well..


----------



## Care

aanallein said:


> That SF was even in a position to win it is kind of mind boggling. Ravens were just playing so much better and their play calls were much better.
> 
> That all being said.. that was holding like a mother fucker and if I were a SF player/coach/whatever I would be pretty annoyed. You can't no-call shit like that and yet they do it in every league in every sport in the final moments. If a dude is able to get away with holding on the final play, then what other options are left to the driving team? None, clearly, as the can't run it with the coverage that was there. Just bad form for the refs but at the same time.. don't get yourself in the position where 1 no-call determines the game.
> 
> Ah well..



The fact that it was a close game really is no excuse not to call it. Those were some of the worst rated refs during the regular season. The league came in after the fact and struck most of their fuck ups off the record, thats some affirmative action shit right there. Its a damn shame their incompetent asses got the SB.

Again, I dont know how the announcers miss this shit, I feel like im taking crazy pills here, but am I the only one that noticed that the clock ran for about a minute on two plays at minute 8-9 in the third after kap ran out of bounds on 2 scrambles?

The no-call on the offensive PI right before the Jones TD.

The Ed Reed offsides on the 2pt conversion.

The PI/holding on 2nd and 4th on the final plays.

The only blatant missed call that I remember that favored the 49ers was the late hit on Flacco out of bounds, and its not like that even gave them a competitive advantage.

Yes im bitter, but I know plenty of people who were rooting for the ravens that are equally in disbelief at the bullshit that just occurred.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Arci said:


> Tom Brady is a pretty good answer if you ask me.





alasdairm said:


> and what arci said.
> 
> alasdair





Effuzion said:


> This. Spygate is just a coincidence. They lost the last 2 Super Bowls because Brady has a supermodel wife and his happiness isn't dependent on being the absolute best anymore.



Just plain silliness.  Brady is a great QB but he cannot win a SB alone.  Did he win it alone when they actually won 3 in the early 2000s?  No, they had a pretty good defense too.  Now they do not and Belicrack thinks he can win a championship with Bradyball but he is wrong.  As soon as Brady walks away, Belicheat will be looking for a new trick pony to anoint.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Belicheat better look for a physical CB in the draft, or he will come up short again next season.

Quan basically owned the Pats in the playoff game.

Amazing stat of the day ...
Boldin piled up 22 receptions for 380 yards and four touchdowns in four playoff games as Flacco's go-to target in the red zone as well as on key third downs.


----------



## suburu

Hey Steelers fans can you hear me look who's #1 team in football. All gone quiet lol? Baltimore Ravens Warriors Super Bowl Champions. What a night still can't believe it. What an amazing end to the season. Destiny. Joe, Anquan, Jacoby, John Harbaugh fucking unbelievable. Love those guys! Niners will be back next year and fair play for powering back but man the power outage nearly killed me. We were crushing and I could just tell something shitty would happen after. Otherwise it would've been 42-12.


I don't blame you for being bitter but what about that useless bastard Culiver on Torrey in the 1st half Care? Or the late hit on Flacco out of bounds that wasn't called? The refs let them play the game. The only questionable call was the 4th and goal and Crabtree pushed off and had his hands all over Jimmy Smith's helmet too. It was as much OPI as DPI and maybe if Kaepernick threw a better pass it would've been called. The 2 pt conversion Ed Reed timed his run absolutely to perfection, just as the ball was snapped. Not having that at all.

Laughable that Frank Gore thinks the 49ers were the better team. He'd be better off wondering why they didn't turn up until halfway through the 3rd Qtr than questionable PI calls. 1st half they looked nervous, were more interested in talking smack than playing ball, Culiver was getting cooked all night and deservedly got punished. Or why Gore wasn't seen again after ripping off a 33 yd run? You still had 4 tries to score from 7 yds out and failed. Poor play calling.

(As for the clock not stopping in the 3rd quarter. The clock stops when a player runs out of bounds. Then the clock starts again when ref spots the ball. EXCEPT the last 2 minutes of the 1st half and the last 5 minutes of the 2nd half. The clock stops when a player goes out of bounds and doesn't start again until the ball is snapped. An Irish football fan here schooling you on the rules)


To see Ed Reed finally become a champion just made it for me. I've watched almost every game he's played and it would've been a travesty to not get ring. Playing the whole season injured and then a whole superbowl with a sprained MCL just shows the character of the man. Legend.


----------



## Kenickie

man all this jerome boger hate! i like the guy. he has a super sexy third down gesture, have you seen it? i mean c'mon, no man's hands should look that sleek. it's like...so fluid and so pretty. great hand gestures.


----------



## The Liberal Media

While Jacoby Jones stole the postgame highlight shows with a pair of long-scoring plays to close out the first half and open the second half, Flacco cited wide receiver Anquan Boldin's critical third-and-one catch in the fourth quarter as the biggest play of the game.

Flacco had three options when he approached the line of scrimmage late in the game. With the entire Mercedes-Benz Superdome expecting a run, Flacco audibled out of a Ray Rice dive through the line to a back-shoulder throw for Boldin. It's fitting that Boldin converted the jump-ball with cornerback Carlos Rogers draped all over him, keeping the drive going while draining the clock and setting up the game-deciding field goal.

--

Fucking Love Quan, remember when he ran like a 4.6 at the combine and slipped in the draft and then started out like a house on fire early in his career.

So happy that Quan got the ring he deserves and Randy Moss won fuck all.
This guy threw his own coaches and teamates under a bus in Oakland and has no superbowl rings

Love me some Karma.


----------



## Kenickie

The Liberal Media said:


> So happy that Quan got the ring he deserves and Randy Moss won fuck all



lol


----------



## suburu

The Liberal Media said:


> With the entire Mercedes-Benz Superdome expecting a run, Flacco audibled out of a Ray Rice dive through the line to a back-shoulder throw for Boldin. It's fitting that Boldin converted the jump-ball with cornerback Carlos Rogers draped all over him, keeping the drive going while draining the clock and setting up the game-deciding field goal.
> 
> Fucking Love Quan, remember when he ran like a 4.6 at the combine and slipped in the draft and then started out like a house on fire early in his career.
> 
> So happy that Quan got the ring he deserves and Randy Moss won fuck all.



Truth. Such an underrated, clutch WR. Amazing play on a great 6 min drive. In fact all 6 of his catches were incredible. 4 of them on critical 3rd downs. What a beast.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> The fact that it was a close game really is no excuse not to call it. Those were some of the worst rated refs during the regular season. The league came in after the fact and struck most of their fuck ups off the record, thats some affirmative action shit right there. Its a damn shame their incompetent asses got the SB.
> 
> Again, I dont know how the announcers miss this shit, I feel like im taking crazy pills here, but am I the only one that noticed that the clock ran for about a minute on two plays at minute 8-9 in the third after kap ran out of bounds on 2 scrambles?
> 
> The no-call on the offensive PI right before the Jones TD.
> 
> The Ed Reed offsides on the 2pt conversion.
> 
> The PI/holding on 2nd and 4th on the final plays.
> 
> The only blatant missed call that I remember that favored the 49ers was the late hit on Flacco out of bounds, and its not like that even gave them a competitive advantage.
> 
> Yes im bitter, but I know plenty of people who were rooting for the ravens that are equally in disbelief at the bullshit that just occurred.



you sound exactly like your whiny ass coach.


----------



## Pander Bear

Ya, its not good for Care's reputation in my head. I just imagine harbaugh spazzing out with care's face on his body now. We've got a long of season to repair that, though.


----------



## alasdairm

the only thing worse than a bad loser is a bad winner...

congrats, ravens.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Best MVP car ever:


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## ArCi

lol yes


----------



## HighonLife

Kenickie said:


> dude that shirt! i got too drunk and passed out in the fourth. eh. beyonce made my dick do cartwheels.



kelly rowland was hotter



suburu said:


> Truth. Such an underrated, clutch WR. Amazing play on a great 6 min drive. In fact all 6 of his catches were incredible. 4 of them on critical 3rd downs. What a beast.



yuh

i know when no one player really stands out MVP usually goes to the QB, but i thought boldin was so clutch he mighta/shoulda got it n if not him perhaps jacoby jones





lonewolf13 said:


>


----------



## lonewolf13

kellyissooo much hotter. and harbaugh shoulda got MVP for taking the safety.


----------



## Care

You guys think those were good calls?

Actually, I really DGAF what you think, they were bad and one sided.

I suppose I should just roll over and let the refs walk away with the game.

The ravens played great, Flacco was on fire the first half. The 49ers didnt get pressure for pretty much the whole game and didnt tackle well. Inopportune turnovers by kaep and LMJ. Boldin pretty much murdered us. Letting Jones run that back at the beginning of the half was inexcusable, and his long TD made me facepalm.

But at the end of the day there were 3 plays with BLATANT game changing penalties (and one even more blatant but not as game changing) at the end of the game and the refs didnt call it. If youre going to officiate the superbowl you need to have the guts to make those calls, something they lacked. If you dont people are going to react like this.

Here is the story about Boger from January 30th.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/30/jerome-boger-super-bowl-referee_n_2585207.html



> With experienced union officials locked out by the league during the first three weeks of the 2012 season, replacement refs did their best. Unfortunately, that wasn't quite good enough in a few high-profile instances. Although there is not a replacement ref among the seven-man officiating crew chosen for the Super Bowl, fears abound that this isn't the most talented group available. The doubts about the merits of this crew are focused on Jerome Boger, who will be refereeing the Super Bowl for the first time. He has been an on-field official for nine years and a referee since 2006.
> 
> “What’s happening right now is that the best officials are not working the best games,” former on-field NFL official and current NBC analyst Jim Daopoulos told The New York Times before the league named the crew but after Boger's appointment was rumored. "I’m looking at the seven guys who are working in the Super Bowl, and to be quite honest, several of them should not be on the field.”
> 
> According to NFL.com, referees are selected for the Super Bowl based on their performances ratings. The game officials to receive a spot in Super Bowl XLVII are Darrell Jenkins (umpire), Steve Stelljes (head linesman), Byron Boston (line judge), Craig Wrolstad (field judge), Joe Larrew (side judge) and Dino Paganelli (back judge).
> 
> "We congratulate Jerome and his entire crew on being assigned to work at Super Bowl XLVII," NFL Vice President of Officiating Carl Johnson said in a statement to NFL.com when the crew was announced on Wednesday. "Just like the two competing teams, every member of this officiating crew has had an outstanding season and earned this honor. We are confident that they will have a great game on Sunday."
> 
> The questions swirling around Boger involve the quality -- or possible lack thereof -- of his regular-season performance. Ben Austro of FootballZebras.com, a website focused on officiating in the NFL, spoke with two officials, who remain anonymous, who claimed that Boger received eight poor grades during the season only to have them reversed on appeal.
> 
> “Eight downgrades can eliminate you from being eligible to officiate the playoffs," one of the officials told Austro. "Other officials who received less downgrades than eight aren’t officiating in the playoffs."



Summary:
A month ago there was a lot of talk about how the league was stiffing the best refs for the playoffs and SB because they led the union in the lockout. Even though Boger and company had one of the worst records as far as getting calls wrong, they were stricken from the books after the fact so that the league could send a message to the leaders of the lockout, and (the article indicates) have a black head ref in the Superbowl. Goodell needs to fix up that football image of white men lording over blacks, which is basically what it looks like because all of the owners, refs and Goodell himself are white.

Yes im a sore loser. But this whole thing just reeks of unfainess in a game and time and place where its just unacceptable.

If you remember, after the 49ers lost to the Giants in the NFCCG last year I made zero excuses even though I feel there were some questionable calls because they did not directly determine the outcome of the game. The same cant be said this year.


----------



## ArCi

I'm with you Care.. a lot of questionable calls from the refs that seemed to lean towards Baltimore just a liiitle too much.

Idk you would just think with all the whining in the REGULAR SEASON to use instant replay to make the right call they would be doing it for the Superbowl.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

If we could get 2 or 3 more Niner fans in here, it'd be akin to watching the Sea Chicken fans piss and moan following SB XL.


----------



## HighonLife

the PIs were bad calls i still havent seen a reply of the ed reeds offsides n i tried lookin for it on youtube (not sure where else i might find it) 

but the better team won

they ravens outplayed the niners for 3 out of 4 quarters n the only quarter the niners outplayed the ravens was the third...right after a momentum destroying blackout

bad calls definately taint a game but bad calls went both ways n again the team who played better for the majority of the night won


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> Doesnt bother me, jealousy is a natural human response. Get ready to watch the 49ers hoist up #6. I cant wait to wear my 9ers swag to work next week to rub the smell of victory in their faces.









I don't remember any Niners fans (and whichever team Arci was supporting that week lol) complaining when Bowman was holding Roddy White in the final NFCCG play? It must suck when your Defense/Coaching staff make an absolute fucking balls of a Superbowl.


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## lonewolf13

Care said:


> You guys think those were good calls?
> 
> Actually, I really DGAF what you think, they were bad and one sided.
> 
> I suppose I should just roll over and let the refs walk away with the game.
> 
> The ravens played great, Flacco was on fire the first half. The 49ers didnt get pressure for pretty much the whole game and didnt tackle well. Inopportune turnovers by akep and LMJ. Boldin pretty much murdered us. Letting Jones run that back at the beginning of the half was inexcusable, and his long TD made me facepalm.
> 
> But at the end of the day there were 3 plays with BLATANT game changing penalties (and one even more blatant but not as game changing) at the end of the game and the refs didnt call it. If youre going to officiate the superbowl you need to have the guts to make those calls, something they lacked. If you dont people are going to react like this.
> 
> Here is the story about Boger from January 30th of last year.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/30/jerome-boger-super-bowl-referee_n_2585207.html
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> A month ago there was a lot of talk about how the league was stiffing the best refs for the playoffs and SB because they led the union in the lockout. Even though Boger and company had one of the worst records as far as getting calls wrong, they were stricken from the books after the fact so that the league could send a message to the leaders of the lockout, and (the article indicates) have a black head ref in the Superbowl. Goodell needs to fix up that football image of white men lording over blacks, which is basically what it looks like because all of the owners, refs and Goodell himself are white.
> 
> Yes im a sore loser. But this whole thing just reeks of unfainess in a game and time and place where its just unacceptable.
> 
> If you remember, after the 49ers lost to the Giants in the NFCCG last year I made zero excuses even though I feel there were some questionable calls because they did not directly determine the outcome of the game. The same cant be said this year.



woulda shoulda coulda, sore loser.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can understand fans being sore losers, but i've never seen a coach act like such a fucking pussy in my entire life.


----------



## lonewolf13

wait till care coaches lil league.


----------



## Care

suburu said:


> I don't remember any Niners fans (and whichever team Arci was supporting that week lol) complaining when Bowman was holding Roddy White in the final NFCCG play? It must suck when your Defense/Coaching staff make an absolute fucking balls of a Superbowl.



Thats because he wasnt holding (grabbing) him, he was making contact. Cantact is allowed up to 5 yards.

If the rules were followed the Roddy white play is no flag and the Crabtree play is.


----------



## lonewolf13

i hope you coach lil league and embaras you children.


----------



## Care

lonewolf13 said:


> wait till care coaches lil league.



LMAO, I reffed soccer and baseball for years as a kid and had to deal with overly wound up parents on the regular, so if you envision me as someone who is normally such a sore loser youre mistaken. Im just genuinely pissed off ofr a genuinely good reason.


----------



## ChickenScratch

how do you feel about how your coach has handled it?


----------



## Care

Honestly I havent watched any NFL media (other than a game replay so I could validate my rage over the calls) since I turned off the TV in disgust after the last play.

But if he is complaining about the officiating he has every right IMO.

Jim Harbaugh has never been the most politically correct coach, so I can only imagine what he is saying after that debacle.


----------



## ChickenScratch

what about the way he carries himself on the sideline?  he acts like a pissed off teenager.  i hate his guts.


----------



## Care

Heaven forbid a coach show emotion on the sideline.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Emotional is fine, but not a classless jerk who loves to run up the score

"What's your deal" ??

Bet Petey was sitting at home and laughing at that final safety from the Ravens.
I dont hate Harbaugh, he was after all a former Raiders QB coach, but he certainly learned a thing or two about being a classless jerk  from sitting behind Jimmy Mac in Chicago


----------



## Care

Ive watched every 49er game under Harbaugh and not once has he ever run up the score.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Ive watched every 49er game under Harbaugh and not once has he ever run up the score.




Was talking about this game 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeS3VeluAmg

Although I gotta admit that "What's your deal" line will go down in history 

When you can see Harbaugh saying at the start of the clip" Look at them all running in" ie talking about the USC players leaving the field you get some kind of barometer for what an asshole he probabaly is IRL
Would probably be awesome to play for though

Kinda like the modern version of Ditka


----------



## Care

With all the USC hate that goes on in this forum I would think Harbaugh would be a hero for embarrassing the Trojans like that.

He definitely ran up the score in that game, but if your only example of him "loving to run up the score" is a college game from years back then thats pretty weak. There have been many games since then where the 49ers had a big lead and ran the ball up the middle on every play to eat clock.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> With all the USC hate that goes on in this forum I would think Harbaugh would be a hero for embarrassing the Trojans like that.
> 
> He definitely ran up the score in that game, but if your only example of him "loving to run up the score" is a college game from years back then thats pretty weak. There have been many games since then where the 49ers had a big lead and ran the ball up the middle on every play to eat clock.



The Niners were the worst at running up the score in the Bill Walsh era dude

Didnt the Niners run up the score on the Bears in the 87 season
41-0 on Monday Night Football

And what about when they beat the Rams 48-0 like 2 weeks later

Your oh so classy franchise was known for running up the score.

Way to stay classy


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> Thats because he wasnt holding (grabbing) him, he was making contact. Cantact is allowed up to 5 yards.
> 
> If the rules were followed the Roddy white play is no flag and the Crabtree play is.



A lot of other people saw it differently. People that *weren't *Niners fans. It was illegal contact and he was holding his right arm.  Bowman admitted as much afterwards.


Swings and roundabouts. Prepare for 2 weeks and line up offside on the first play, poor old Jimbo blew a gasket and the rest is history.


----------



## HighonLife

i think he seems like a good coach, hes passionate n i think its pretty kool he'll run routes in warm up for the QB


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Way to stay classy


lolirony.

alasdair


----------



## Care

suburu said:


> A lot of other people saw it differently. People that *weren't *Niners fans. It was illegal contact and he was holding his right arm.  Bowman admitted as much afterwards.


Jim Trotters heresay is not an admission of guild on Bowmans part. Bowman never came out to the press and made a statement about it at all, I could make anything about sports true if I took some random beat-writer at his word. Watch the replay, there was contact but there was no grabbing like there was vs Crabtree There is no grey area that is open to interpretation by fans. grabbing= hold, not grabbing=contact.

Regardless of what happened 2 weeks ago, I still dont see anyone trying to assert that what Im saying about the superbowl is false, because its not.


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> The Niners were the worst at running up the score in the Bill Walsh era dude
> 
> Didnt the Niners run up the score on the Bears in the 87 season
> 41-0 on Monday Night Football
> 
> And what about when they beat the Rams 48-0 like 2 weeks later
> 
> Your oh so classy franchise was known for running up the score.
> 
> Way to stay classy



Bringing up stuff that happened 25 years ago is really classy man. Also really relevant to todays team.

if we're bringing up team history the raiders are known as one of the dirtiest teams in the history of football.


----------



## lonewolf13

you gotta admit. it was a damn good game. and thats all it was. a game.


----------



## Care

True on both counts.


----------



## ArCi

I'll be honest I don't believe in "running up the score". Especially in professional sports. No lead is ever safe imo


----------



## suburu

Let's face it, Jim's a fucking nutter. And for someone who only 10 games ago had a procedure to fix an irregular heart beat, you would think he'd calm his shit down sharpish.

But, you just know that his players would run through a brick wall for him. Better get used to it cos there's no doubt they'll be top contenders year after year.


----------



## ArCi

I love Harbaugh. My 2nd favorite coach after Mike Tomlin.


----------



## alasdairm

Arci said:


> I'll be honest I don't believe in "running up the score". Especially in professional sports. No lead is ever safe imo


i agree. hearing people whine about being really badly beaten instead of just soundly beaten is hilarious.

so a team that gets up by what - 30 points - should just stop trying? it's ludicrous.

alasdair


----------



## Care

Running up the score is less about scoring a lot of points and more about how you do it.

The best way to win a football game when youre way up is to run the ball. If you happen to score when youre doing that then thats just how it is. You also dont want to be too predictable and run every single down so that you go 3 and out every time, so a pass here and there is warranted.

What I dont like are long bombs and trick plays when a team is up by 30+ points late in the game with the intent of making the score even more lopsided than it already is. The point of the game should be to win, not to make you opponent look foolish. It shows a lack of respect IMO.


----------



## alasdairm

^ if the point is to win, and when you're up you're expected to run the ball, then doing what's not expected is the way to win 

to me (and arci it seems) "_you need to win but only just win_" is an odd message at any level of the game...

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Yeah I have to say I totally agree ^


lol Jim Harbaugh gifs are the best, love this guy:


----------



## Care

The 4th one (from the Gb game week 1) is my favorite


----------



## ArCi

lol #4 is good. My favorite has to be #5 though, just the whole body motion is hilarious. I think that was against ATL in the playoffs when they called that dropped pass a catch? I think it was Douglas. I'm not sure though


----------



## lonewolf13

harbaugh is the greatest thing to happen to proffesional coaching in along long time. at least he shows he cares and is interested in the game and his players. how many other coaches toss the ball w/ his players.


----------



## ArCi

What's interesting is usually the coaches that were former players in the NFL show more emotion on the sidelines.


----------



## lonewolf13

remember the last 49'ers coach? i dont want too.


----------



## HighonLife

i cant remember who it was alls i can think of is steve mariuchi


----------



## lonewolf13

singlehilarity.


----------



## lonewolf13

and how he treated his players.


----------



## China Rider

first off, *suburu*...CONGRATS MY MAN!!! you're the only ravens fan i know and am happy as fuck for you

john harbaugh deserved to win so much more than his younger, immature brother

complaining about officiating at pressers is such a slimebag move,and a bad PR play

the refs are not out to get you, they try their best, sorry their judgement doesn't match your fantasy,the officiating was consistent all game - let them play!

crying about the refs = not taking responsibility over your poor play calling within the redzone during your final drive of the biggest game in your life...i'm not sure jimmy harbs ever recovers from this, wouldn't be shocked if niners miss the playoffs next year

crabtree's post-game comments regarding the no-call were admirable, i've gained respect for him

again, john harbaugh is pure class and an extremely honorable man, or at least knows how to portray himself as one

----------------------------

now to the important stuff....

ram's claim WR titus young off waivers and i am PUMPED...low, low risk,high reward...paying him 500k for one year, if he doesn't mature, he'll be cut in camp, no sweat

the dude may be a nutcase but he's got skills(4.34 40-time) and is hungry to prove himself, exactly the kind of guy rams need....he seriously believes he's better than calvin johnson, LOVE the confidence!!

fisher is the bob huggins of the NFL - nobody in the business gets the most out of poor character guys

i'm a homer , but i still keep it real, i don't hype up things unless i truly believe in them,i trust and respect every football decision coach fisher makes and can see titus young having several pro bowl caliber seasons with st. louis...'if the shoe fits', it does in this case

titus is reunited with his boise st team mate austin pettis,hopefully that carries synergy 

at this point i'm indifferent towards if rams resign amandola - he's injury prone and interferes with bradford's overall development,considering he's been his security blanket his entire career 

titus young 26 career games: 10tds
amandola 42 career games: 7tds

if rams add more talent at WR or a pass catching TE i can see bradford having a 35+td year, something i honestly thought would never happen


----------



## alasdairm

^ your optimism is so cute.

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

I only mentioned the earlier era Niners running up the score , simpy because they were the first to spring to mind .
Nowadays I think you need to run it up, because Goodell has created a version of the game where any offense can score at will.
Basketball on cleats really.
Was different for those old Niners blowouts, they would put Steve Young in at QB and still carry on throwing.
When your up by 41 points with 6 minutes left and still throw the ball, to me that is running it up ( even in todays NFL)

Even some of those old games, I bet the Niners opposition wished they had run up the score, like the game where Montana threw 4 fourth quarter TD in Philly in 86 to end up winning.

As for the Raiders being a dirty team in the 70's the game was physical back then, and based on intimidation.
As more and more memoirs come out it stands to reason that everyone was cheating back then, even the beloved Steelers were roiding pretty much all of the 70's
Just like everyone else was


----------



## ArCi

China Rider I'm actually really pissed about that. Titus Young is really, really fucking good. I think he can easily become the best Slot WR in the league with the right system

Luckily the Lions still have Ryan Broyles.. This guy is going to be a superstar soon. He had a great breakout game against Houston last season.


----------



## China Rider

^glad to hear you say that bro,considering i generally disagree with your athletic assessments

pretty much everyone i've talked to about it told me not to get excited cause titus isn't any good

i easily shrugged off those fool's complete ignorance, considering none of them watched more than three lion's games during the last 2 years,

apparently since titus wasn't relevant in fantasy football,that automatically qualifies him to be a nobody...fuck off, when you have the calvin johnson running with your crew i don't care if you're isaac bruce, you aint getting consistent looks, no matter how open you get

lack of utilization frustrated the fuck out of titus, sure, his reactionary behavior was immature and slimy, but i can definitely understand and accept his actions, if you're in the NFL and DON'T think you're fucking awesome, you probably won't last very long

titus' has several tweets reminding all of his fans how great he is, most of them end with either #HoF and #Me

if i'm ever hit with the question, 'yo man, who is your favorite player?', my response will be 'dude, can you not read what's tattooed across my shoulders?  go ahead, pull up my shirt and let me know if it still reads titus young sr'

just as long as he manufactures at least a moderate dose of success, because over the years i've matured and naturally developed an admiration for head case athletes


----------



## ArCi

lool awesome post ^

They are by far the best athletes you can get.. you just need the right coach for them to reach their full potential.


----------



## China Rider

i realize none of you guys listen to jim rome, but yesterday donald driver was on and once he started talking he went on for so long, without a pause about how happy he is and how great playing for the pack was, etc, etc


so someone emailed the show about it, usually emails he reads are at least somewhat humorous, but holy shit this one made me laugh, and everytime i'd think about it i laughed
(paraphrasing, at least the opening portion)

dear jim,
i'm a little upsset you didn't give donald driver more air time. i couldn't get enough of him telling us how awesome of a player he was and how great his life is. it was honestly one of the greatest stories i've ever heard an athlete share

signed,
donald driver

war:donald driver
unwar: anyone who emails the show and doesn't war donald driver

*the whole 'war' thing is show lingo, just something you say before you voice your opinion on something you think is awesome or unwar things that suck
i.e
war: redskins going 2-14 next year and allowing ram's to draft clowney, linebacker out of south carolina, war isaac bruce being a first ballot hall of famer
unwar: your typical bluelight lounge poster and grown men sitting in the outfield bleachers who wear a baseball glove during an entire mlb game


----------



## shimazu

that made me dislike the show even more which I had written off from happening a while ago


----------



## China Rider

that's hardly a representation of the show, more so a representation of content that amuse me, but i have no motivation to convince you to like something, not everyone can share the same interests, that'd be way too weird

is this more like the sports radio show that you might listen to?

okay let's break down the 5th round of the draft for an hour 

sounds like fun

and when we come back FIVE things that kobe bryant can do to improve the lakers

ohhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhh

still love ya shim, even though it seems your sense of humor is nonexistent 

least you've got the gonads to persistently voice your opinions on a variety of topics, without giving a fuck, that's a big reason why i like you


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> grown men sitting in the outfield bleachers *who wear a baseball glove during an entire mlb game*



lol


----------



## shimazu

no my sports radio show is actually funny without trying to be

seriously you should listen to it on the internet theyre funny as shit

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/station/94wip/


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> i realize none of you guys listen to jim rome



I listen sporadically but he can be abrasive and difficult to listen to sometimes.


----------



## shimazu

Jim Rome says Michael Vick staying in Philly is a win-win for both sides.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

IOC drops wrestling from Olympics

Way to make the Olympics better IOC by dropping one of the most ancient and still relevant Olympic sports.

But hey, let's get fired up for modern pentathlon!!


----------



## Care

unbefuckingleavable

IOC logic- "If the US is good at it, its not a sport"


----------



## Pander Bear

too bad we're good at like 90% of em— eh, fellow cowboy gangster?

The olympics is the geopolitical version of buying expensive handbags, and in that context it doesn't really even matter what happens during them, so long as we win.


----------



## HighonLife

seriously?  im with wyld isnt wresting one of the original olympic sports..like as in goin back to ancient greece not just when the olympics were restarted in i believe the 1800s?


----------



## China Rider

pretty sure wrestling was in the very first olympics and the losers were fed to the lions

rams hired former lions db coach tim waltonn as new defensive coordinator 

singletary and jauron were on the short list, whatever it is coach fisher sees in this young guy, i support it

hopefully that means they draft matt elam in the draft and turn him into the ghost of shaun taylor


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> IOC logic- "If the US is good at it, its not a sport"



that doesn't make any sense at all. what exactly are you shitting on about?


----------



## shimazu

I wish they banned NBA players from the Olympics so our College players could make up the roster it would make it more competitive, plus that way if the USA were to lose we can always pull the "well our best athletes dont play" card just like we do with soccer.

NFL talk, at least the Eagles are going to be interesting which is more you can say from last year


----------



## Care

suburu said:


> that doesn't make any sense at all. what exactly are you shitting on about?



Most of the sports that have been removed from olympic competition recently are sports that have been pretty much dominated by the US (ie softball, wrestling ect)


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> I wish they banned NBA players from the Olympics so our College players could make up the roster it would make it more competitive, plus that way if the USA were to lose we can always pull the *"well our best athletes dont play" card just like we do with soccer*.



lol  our best soccer players are just mediocre compared to the rest of the world.

So its fair for the rest of the world to use their pros and not ours?  That is the reason the Dream Team was formed in 1992 because the international pros finally beat our college kids.  Since then the world has been catching up slowly to the pros.  If the NBA guys are not winning every game by 15+, that is a sign that either 1) Team USA is lazy or 2) international teams are getting better.  It is becoming a more global game not just in terms of interest but in how they play now too.  Anyway, wrong thread to discuss this topic.


Steeler news: James Harrison and his bum knee wont restructure (i.e. will not take a pay cut) his deal.


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> Most of the sports that have been removed from olympic competition recently are sports that have been pretty much dominated by the US (ie softball, wrestling ect)



I doubt it's anything Anti-USA. I'm pretty sure that Russia, Japan and most of the other Eastern Bloc countries have dominated wrestling more than anyone, and then USA. But yeah it's a farcical decision that affects at least 50 countries but hopefully still has a chance of being reversed. It must be the most disrespectful Olympic decision of all time. But hey at least Horse Dancing is still in it 8(


Isn't softball baseball for girls? If Tokyo wins the 2020 bid no doubt that shit will be reinstated instantly.


Ironically Oscar Pistorious, someone who probably should've been excluded from Summer Olympics, has been charged with murdering his girlfriend on Valentines Day.


----------



## Care

suburu said:


> I doubt it's anything Anti-USA. I'm pretty sure that Russia, Japan and most of the other Eastern Bloc countries have dominated wrestling more than anyone, and then USA. But yeah it's a farcical decision that affects at least 50 countries but hopefully still has a chance of being reversed. It must be the most disrespectful Olympic decision of all time. But hey at least Horse Dancing is still in it 8(
> 
> 
> Isn't softball baseball for girls? If Tokyo wins the 2020 bid no doubt that shit will be reinstated instantly.
> 
> 
> Ironically Oscar Pistorious, someone who probably should've been excluded from Summer Olympics, has been charged with murdering his girlfriend on Valentines Day.



The softball removal was abolutely anti-USA, the US had won gold every single time (or at least close to it, im not gonna spend time to verify that).

Most IOC representatives are from other countries and resent the hell out of american domination of the Olympics.

Wrestling is not so much aimed at the US but still hurts the US medal count for sure, I doubt that fact went uncalculated in their decision.

The host country has no say in what games go on at the Olympics, its all IOC dictated.

I guess this is the olympics thread now lol.


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## shimazu

Any event that involves judges isnt really a sport IMO


----------



## suburu

I don't know, maybe. If I was American I might see it differently. Surely they would've done something about USA men's and women's basketball teams steamrollering everyone since 1936 though. That really should be an U-23 event like futbol by now. 

Definitely don't agree with sports being removed randomly 'cos some fat cunt(probably French) sitting on his ass doesn't think it's fair go.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> Any event that involves judges isnt really a sport IMO



with the exception of boxing

jay mohr is a huge supporter of  wrestling and listening to his radio show from yesterday he made it sound like there is hope that the wrestling thing gets reversed 

i was a pretty hardcore wrestler from ages 6-13, i've got respect for wrestlers because i know how tough you have to be,i pretty much quit because i realized that lifestyle was just too rough and nerve-wrecking for me, that and for some reason i suddenly lost my talent, i was pretty awesome from ages 8-12, i've got a good 40 trophies/medals collecting dust somewhere up in the attic, we had a youth program and all but me and my one friend went to over 20+ tournaments a year all across the state, i think my dad enjoyed it more than me, that's kind of what made quitting so difficult 

i'd say the country most pissed about the ruling is iran, it's pretty much the only sport they excel at 

i was reading a list of the top 10 free agent WRs and #3 on the list was danny amendola(expecting him to land in new england considering he's worked with josh mcdaniels before and would be an effective replacement for welker), so i'm doubting rams will be resigning him due to the amount other teams offer him, and i can't believe #7 on that list was brandon gibson, although i wouldn't be surprised if he follows the shoes of donnie avery, laurent robinson and denario alexander as ex rams WRs who go on to a new team and have break out years

part of me hopes rams don't resign amendola not so much because he's injury prone, but the fact that he's bradford's security blanket and is interfering with sam's overall development...hopefully they draft a WR like WVU's tavon austin and i would be okay with chris givens, titus young, brian quick and tavon austin leading the way and developing into the greatest show on turf 2.0, 3 guys with a 4.40 or better and a guy like quick whose got a body like brandon marshall, i'm not going to let a slow rookie year discourage my feelings towards quick, considering many great WRs generally don't have great rookie seasons


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> i was a pretty hardcore wrestler from ages 6-13, i've got respect for wrestlers because i know how tough you have to be,i pretty much quit because i realized that lifestyle was just too rough and nerve-wrecking for me, that and for some reason i suddenly lost my talent, i was pretty awesome from ages 8-12, i've got a good 40 trophies/medals collecting dust somewhere up in the attic, we had a youth program and all but me and my one friend went to over 20+ tournaments a year all across the state, i think my dad enjoyed it more than me, that's kind of what made quitting so difficult



Jesus that pretty much my story exactly except I quit when I was 15.


----------



## Care

suburu said:


> Surely they would've done something about USA men's and women's basketball teams steamrollering everyone since 1936 though. .



They cant because our pros are way better than their pros and if they made it an amateur only competition our amateurs would win as well.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Jesus that pretty much my story exactly except I quit when I was 15.


nice

i mean independent wrestling was coming to an end, i was a year away from being constricted to wrestling for a school sanctioned club, no longer were there oppertunites to travel for tournaments.....so many great memories from the wrestling days, regardless of how anxious/miserable the sport made me

wrestling teaches you so much as a child, but looking back on it it was pretty weird and freaky how crazy in shape i was for being a ten year old

i was king of the cradle, i would say a good 90% of my pins were via cradle, my best season during league competition i went 9-0 and led the team in pins and won award for quickest pin(7 seconds....yeah, my opponent was awesome, lol)....as far as official tournaments go(you know where you wrestled at districts, top 3 moved on to regions, top 4 @ regionals moved on to states and top 2 at states went to nationals) the best i ever did was like 5th at regionals, the regional tournament had wrestlers entered in it from about 20% of the state

i quit when some kid who i was able to pin in under a minute for YEARS beat me during wrestle offs like 3 weeks in a row, pretty much other kids bodies were developing and mine wasn't, i was a late bloomer, i didn't begin the essential transformations of puberty until the summer going into 10th grade....


----------



## China Rider

and it's been nice getting to know titus young over the last 10 days

but rams have released him today, hopefully foreshadowing a better FA WR like greg jennings, or amendola agrees to re-sign at a very affordable cost


----------



## shimazu

^

wait how is he gonna make 3 pro bowls if they released him?


----------



## China Rider

i really don't care

i trust every decision the new rams regime makes, i've never been able to say that before

i saw titus as a player with huge potential, but clearly the dude is schizo or worse


----------



## shimazu

anyone else following the combine?

after hearing Manti Te'os interview there I gotta say im a fan of the guy. Seems like a real down to earth guy who may have embellished part of his life but who doesnt do that? I know for a fact people do it on here so I am willing to forgive if the person has good character, and the shit he was saying I totally agree with. How he is mad at his last name being all over the press, not his first name. If he just takes it all in stride like what he is doing people will forget as soon as he makes plays on the field. I really hope the guy finds success somewhere because there's too many guys coming out who are the complete opposite as far as dignity goes


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Alex Smith to ???????????


----------



## shimazu

my guess: Buffalo

or the Chiefs

Arizona would make the most sense but I dont think theyd trade him in the division, thats almost a slap to the face


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Alex Smith to ???????????



Chiefs


----------



## The Liberal Media

To nobody (Yet)

If SF trades him now and the other team both announce it( which the NFL wont allow till March 12 anyways) , all it does is weaken their(Respective) trade positions when it comes to draft day which is still 2 months away.

What team in all honesty would do that? Not SF or any team that trades for him.

This is what happens when people pay too much attention to IDK's from Twatter.
No official trade can actually be announced till March 12 under NFL rules anyways, so people are just talking rumors and BS . especially guys like La Canfora


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> *anyone else following the combine?
> *
> after hearing Manti Te'os interview there I gotta say im a fan of the guy. Seems like a real down to earth guy who may have embellished part of his life but who doesnt do that? I know for a fact people do it on here so I am willing to forgive if the person has good character, and the shit he was saying I totally agree with. How he is mad at his last name being all over the press, not his first name. If he just takes it all in stride like what he is doing people will forget as soon as he makes plays on the field. I really hope the guy finds success somewhere because there's too many guys coming out who are the complete opposite as far as dignity goes




Glennon clocked in at 6-7 and 230 lbs + 
Teams take note of stuff like that
Especially when the player in question have been compared favorbly to Matt Ryan by a coach who has coached both of them


----------



## The Liberal Media

My Manlust for Glennon grows

Trust me this kid will be a bona fide franchise QB
There  is not a better QB in this class at going through progressions or throwing the ball over the shoulder of a covering deep safety

https://www.youtube.com/watch?vPipSLtM-GE


----------



## shimazu

its approaching unhealthy levels tbph


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> its approaching unhealthy levels tbph




Way beyond that, if Carson doesnt take a reneg at a cap happy level, I would LOVE us to take Glennon at the 3rd overall pick.

Give the kid a decent O line( which we will have now that we ditched the ZBS bullshite and can use Veldheer as a true LT, and he will be deadly in the NFL)
I see lots of scouts compare him to Flacco, which cant be a bad thing seeing how this last season panned out for the Ravens


----------



## shimazu

He probably is going to be a good QB it just depends on the situation he goes too. 

And you can say that about any draft prospect really.

Im pumped for the draft though, I thnk the last time the Eagles picked this high was the Donovan pick.

By the way people seem to think he got booed on draft day, the guys were booing the fact that they didnt take Ricky Williams, not so much at McNabb

but Philly fans are probably the most misunderstood out of any major city so its whatever. It really is a great sports town which is why it sucks so bad that we never win shit, except for the Phils in 08 but baseball is probably my least favorite sport of the big 4 so go figure right.


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> To nobody (Yet)
> 
> If SF trades him now and the other team both announce it( which the NFL wont allow till March 12 anyways) , all it does is weaken their(Respective) trade positions when it comes to draft day which is still 2 months away.
> 
> What team in all honesty would do that? Not SF or any team that trades for him.
> 
> This is what happens when people pay too much attention to IDK's from Twatter.
> No official trade can actually be announced till March 12 under NFL rules anyways, so people are just talking rumors and BS . especially guys like La Canfora



Calm down brah, I was speculating.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Calm down brah, I was speculating.




All good, I think most people in SF are just happy he is leaving  although I do think he can be a great player in the right enviroment, may not win you a superbowl, but certainly an upgrade on at least a dozen or so current starters.

Back to the draft topic, theres something about Matt Barkley That just doesnt sit right with a lot of GM or so is the rumor.

This clip with Mooch is doing the rounds, where he struggles with the technical aspects analysing a play

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-combine/0ap2000000145244/Barkley-gets-put-to-the-test

He is also the owner of what must be the worst wristwatch of all time


----------



## shimazu

I saw Barkleys interview he just seems too flat to really be a leader which is what a qb should be. He will probably be a Mark Sanchez type who can be jjst good enough with a solid team around him but when yoj take away a few pieces he cant make up for that.


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> I saw Barkleys interview he just seems too flat to really be a leader which is what a qb should be. He will probably be a Mark Sanchez type who can be jjst good enough with a solid team around him but when yoj take away a few pieces he cant make up for that.



Exactly how I see him as well, just a bit of a game manager.

Reminds me a lot of a poor mans version of Matt Hasselbeck
Not sure if he will be quite as bad as Jimmah Clausen, but at this point I dont think he will be considerably better


----------



## shimazu

You cant spend a top 3 round pick on a game manager though if you want to win. Not when the successful teams are finding pro bowlers like its...their job(lol) in those rounds.


----------



## China Rider

looks like steven jackson's time is over with the rams

and we bid you goodnight, goodnight
and we big you goodnight, goodnight

hope he lands in denver and wins a superbowl


----------



## shimazu

I'd take him on the Birds in a fucking heartbeat

McCoy/Jackson/Bryce Brown

holy shit


----------



## China Rider

his inability to break away cost the rams a playoff birth

think the last time he had a TD for more than 5 yards was vs philly week 1 '11, first play of the game and injured himself 

looking forward to see if rams go with richardson/pead next year or do something in FA or draft


----------



## shimazu

eagles dont need a speed back

just someone who falls forward instead of backwards

Pead looks pretty good


----------



## China Rider

think you're confusing pead with richardson(got da dreads)

richardson had a great first half of the season, than kind of slowed down

pead only had like a dozen carries all  year, still a big question mark

if rams can average more than 24pts a game next year good things will happen, that's asking a lot though

and btw don't hold your hopes at getting JAX, he wants to be the main man on a super bowl contending team(denver,giants, packers)


----------



## shimazu

yeah it was more wishful thinking and I meant from Pead's college highlights. Merrill Reese said he was his sleeper of that draft before it happened and that guy is a good football mind


----------



## MikeOekiM

Steven Jackson to the Falcons im hearing could happen.

I would be happy with it even though I know hes out of his prime. he'd be an upgrade on Michael Turner in our offense because Jackson is actually a good RB-WR. Turner had the worst hands ive seriously ever seen.


----------



## shimazu

Youre right CR Denver would be a good fit or maybe like the Packers or Texans even. Him and Arian Foster would be a sweet combo

damn you said the Packers too, replace gb with the Bungals I guess


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Blah blah Tom Brady's nutsack blah blah blah......stupid media circle jerks. 

Big Ben to restructure deal



> Roethlisberger was scheduled to make $11.6 million in 2013 but the new deal will save the Steelers several million next season. *This is the third straight year that Roethlisberger has restructured his contract.* The new contract doesn't affect the money or length of the deal.



If you have been reading the faux fallout of Brady's new contract, you'd think it was something new, it isnt.  Many QBs or big stars do it all the time but for some reason when Brady does it, it is TMZ noteworthy.  Although I do realize there isnt much NFL news these days.


----------



## Care

Alex Smith to the Chiefs.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Alex Smith to the Chiefs.


Wohoo ! 
This must mean KC will take Joeckel #1 probably.

Surely Jax wont jettison Gabbert so quickly and this must mean Geno Smith will be a Raider, if Reggie doesnt fuck it up
I could live with that all day, especially as Jarvis Jones medical issues mean he probabaly drops down the board and Oakland wouldnt take him #3


----------



## shimazu

Andy Reid and Alex Smith are a match made in heaven imo

and not in a good way


----------



## Care

@ TLM

 Still way too early to tell but its a possibility.

Conflicting reports about what the 49ers got for Smith. SOme say 2nd rounder in 2013 and conditional in 2014, some say as many as 4 picks.

Looks like the 49ers got a good deal. If they indeed got a 2nd rounder from the chiefs they will be picking 31st and 34th, and have 5 of the first 93 picks in the draft. Add that to an already stacked roster and there is going to be some serious competition to make the final 53 on the 49ers.

Dynasty incoming.


----------



## The Liberal Media

A second would be  high, but then again seeing how average a lot of this incoming QB class looks and what you would get for a 2nd round QB  this year, I think its decent value.

Unlike many others I like Alex Smith and think its a good fit for him, certainly better than  Cassell ( who cost them a second rounder in the 34th pick ) and former first rounder who actually cost Cleveland 2 first round picks I think  a certain  Brady "Musclehead" Quinn.

With the exception of Ryan Nassib , I would rather take Smith for a 2nd ahead of guys like Tyler Wilson or Matt Barkley or Landry Jones


----------



## Care

I imagine Reid thinks hes a great QB coach and if Harbaugh can turn Smiths career around he can continue the trend.

That being said KC's offense was abysmal last year. This is a spot where Smith will almost undoubtedly be an improvement, but whether or not he can have success is a big question.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> Youre right CR Denver would be a good fit or maybe like the Packers or Texans even. Him and Arian Foster would be a sweet combo
> 
> damn you said the Packers too, replace gb with the Bungals I guess



he won't goto houston

he needs to be the main guy

he would stay in st.louis if it weren't for the fact the team wants to head in a different direction 

i can see dallas and indy as well


----------



## shimazu

what I meant was, they are both decent at their jobs, just not good enough to win a championship imo


----------



## China Rider

i get ya 

just want to make it clear, since ya know, i read a shit load things related to rams football

his biggest priority is a team who is ready to win a superbowl and 2nd being the premier back 

he can hande the loadof being a 25 carry a game guy considering the way he's treated his body thru the years, problem is he is half the player is was in '07-'09


----------



## Care

Margus Hunt Interview

http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...ll-Story/7ecdbc42-a6de-4e7c-931a-bd99e5151ab3

I mentioned a few months ago that this guy absolutely RAPED Fresno state in the Hawaii Bowl. He seems to be impressing at the combine too, I think he has a great future.


----------



## China Rider

^he had 17 blocked punts/kicks

went to smu as a track and field star, used to just watch smu football practice

the school dropped their track program and he joined football, learned a lot of the game from playing madden

heard an interview with him on yesterday's petros and money show, spoke pretty good english considering it's his 2nd language

seems like there are a shit load of good DEs in this years draft


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> what I meant was, they are both decent at their jobs, just not good enough to win a championship imo


This. And i am a die-hard chiefs fan. We are gonna dump all our back ups as well, I'm hoping a servicable QB drops to late 1st round and the chiefs trade up to get someone like geno smith as a back up.. All we need is a left tackle and we are basically set. Maybe pick up a few guards in the late rounds and see if we can develop a good line within 2-3 years.
I'm just afraid that bow won't sign an extension, but baldwin is gonna be a beast and we will run a short play action/west coast offense that is perfect for Tony Moeki.


----------



## shimazu

theyve drafted a D lineman in like the first round of like the past 3-4 drafts and I dont see any of them really doing anything great


----------



## Thanatos

^ yeah, Dontari Poe out of Mephis. What a joke. Our linebackers are rock solid and we have some of the best d-backs in the game. Once we get our line sorted out and find some sort of team cohension/identity we will be at least around .500. 
I will be pissed if Reid drafts any d linemen. We are stocked up front, especially with Hali being able to play end and olb. Derick Johnson is still a beast as well. I wish we still had Pollard


----------



## shimazu

yeah honestly man im like passing out at the keyboard right now I dont even want to try to think about sports at this moment I need to go to sleep my bad


----------



## Thanatos

Yeah I'm fucked off benzos and gabapentin. Hockey is confusing the shit out of me.z


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons release Michael Turner, John Abraham, and Dunta Robinson. Was expecting it and it cleared around 20 million in cap space. 
Abraham was one of my favorite players so i hate to see him go but he only played on passing downs and he got injured a lot at age 35.


----------



## shimazu

yeah Sjack should go to Hotlanta for sure now


----------



## Care

Falcons really need a solid RB and pass rusher now. If they arent careful their defense could be baaaaaad this year.


----------



## China Rider

one of my top 5 best friends in the world is a huge falcon fan

he said awww hell no about steven jackson

he wants to draft a top 3 back


----------



## shimazu

yeah he does have a point, RBs are a lot easier to find nowadays it seems. It's more about the O line than anything, although some guys can make up for a mediocre line.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Falcons really need a solid RB and pass rusher now. If they arent careful their defense could be baaaaaad this year.



losing a 35 year old who played 1/3 of the plays and fucking dunta robinson is gonna make them bad? they have 20 million extra to spend now to get a pass rusher. and robinson has always been a liability in pass coverage but we were stuck with him because of his contract. our D improves just by releasing robinson which gives us 8 million extra to get a real corner.


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> one of my top 5 best friends in the world is a huge falcon fan
> 
> he said awww hell no about steven jackson
> 
> he wants to draft a top 3 back



well of course i'd want Eddie Lacy instead but is he gonna fall to falcons pick? Steven Jackson fits perfectly into the falcons offense so i wouldnt mind a 2 year contract.


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> losing a 35 year old who played 1/3 of the plays and fucking dunta robinson is gonna make them bad? they have 20 million extra to spend now to get a pass rusher. and robinson has always been a liability in pass coverage but we were stuck with him because of his contract. our D improves just by releasing robinson which gives us 8 million extra to get a real corner.



If theyre able to get upgrades as replacements for their money then what I say doesnt apply. But as it stand the falcons have no decent pass rushers, and I doubt quizz rogers will be able to get it done all season at RB.


----------



## Pander Bear

bummed about abraham. Kinda hope we get him back under a better contract. IDK how he'd fit in a 3,4 of course, but he's always put out a professional vibe like he'd be willing to do everything he could to contribute.

As for SJackson— kinda don't want another old warhorse— though we did alright by turner for many years.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^the difference though is that jackson can actually catch the ball which is what we need out of a RB in our offense.


----------



## China Rider

who would have thought that i would have to convince you guys steven jackson is DONE as an above average rb, he's been raped physically and emotionally for 9 years

you can get better talent in the 7th round, or young guys in free agency hungry for an opportunity


----------



## MikeOekiM

look at steven jackson run compared to michael turner last season. then add the fact that he can catch = good pickup.
I want steven jackson ONLY if we cant get Eddie Lacy.


----------



## shimazu

Shonn Greene might be a free agent iirc

not that he's the answer for the Falcons, but they are a vertical offense now with Julio and Roddy, and he had a good year for the NYJ when their line wasn't absolutely decimated

If I were them I'd consider it

NFL is all about that two-back combo now anyway, I feel like ever since Chris Johnson and LenDale White people are looking for that power / speed 1-2 punch. Weren't they nicknamed like "Thunder & Lightning" or w/e?

nvm it was "Smash and Dash"

same difference really


----------



## MikeOekiM

greene seems to me just like a worse michael turner.

would rather just draft lacy or bernard.


----------



## shimazu

shimazu said:


> but they are a vertical offense now with Julio and Roddy



dude you dont need a stud back there just someone who falls forward instead of backwards because Jizz Rodgers certainly aint that guy

they should draft defense heavy the first 3 rounds imo, unless someone falls into their lap like a sick TE


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> dude you dont need a stud back there just someone who falls forward instead of backwards because Jizz Rodgers certainly aint that guy
> 
> they should draft defense heavy the first 3 rounds imo, unless someone falls into their lap like a sick TE



michael turner always falls forward. he just is really slow now and cant catch.


----------



## shimazu

Isnt that Jacquizz's role? catching out of the backfield?

i dont understand what you want, a power back that can also catch and get YAC? Like no shit every team in the NFL wants that but sometimes you gotta use your pieces for what they are

I'm actually really pumped to watch Bryce Brown play this year, if that guy can hold onto the ball I see him and McCoy doing some damage with Chip Kelleys system

not to mention Jason Peters (only one of the best LT's in the game) is gonna be back

god damnit I do this every year with the Eagles


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons pass it one of the most in the league and have a starting RB who could catch screen passes and stuff would be huge even as simple as it sounds. It would just be one more thing teams would have to look out for. Every analyst would say that Michael Turner simply looks out of place in the falcons offense. and every time they took out michael turner it was obvious what they were trying to do no matter what down it was. 

watching falcons play defense it always seemed like teams would pass to their RB a good amount but passing to michael turner is basically not even an option. when i see a 5 yard pass in the air going turner's way i'm extremely nervous he's gonna drop because its like 50/50 that he will.


----------



## shimazu

I heard that Ed Reed might sign with the Patriots, that would be a mutually beneficial relationship I'd say. He wants to win one more before he retires, they need secondary help, and Tom Brady isnt getting any younger.


----------



## shimazu

remember 16-1

yeah they are going to be good if Gronk & Hernandez stay healthy but I wouldnt crown them just yet.


----------



## shimazu

this guy probably has a clean criminal record

also wtf happened to the comment above my above comment?

now it makes no sense


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons interested in darrelle revis trade

doubt it happens with how much he will probably want


----------



## Pander Bear

...eh

http://nachmanyfootball.com/2013/03...n-darrelle-revis-would-be-a-bad-move-for-atl/



> Falcons general manager Thomas Dimitroff downplayed interest in a trade for star cornerback Darrelle Revis, according to ESPN’s Ed Werder.
> 
> Just days after releasing running back Michael Turner, defensive end John Abraham, and cornerback Dunta Robinson, the move makes some kind sense for the NFC runners-up, bringing in talent to the league’s 24th ranked defense.
> 
> However, it would be a poor move for a team that is more lacking in pass-rush than it is in defensive backs. Abraham was responsible for ten sacks last season, so the team would be better served chasing a defensive end for their 4-3 defensive alignment than Revis.
> 
> Moreover, the team does not have cap space to trade for Revis, sign him to a new contract, and continue to fortify a team around franchise quarterback Matt Ryan and wide receivers Roddy White and Julio Jones.
> 
> Instead, the team should hold onto their first-round selection, targeting a pass rushing prospect such as Oregon’s Dion Jordan or LSU’s Barkevious Mingo to replace Abraham’s production, and should target a cornerback like Nnamdi Asomugha or fomer Dolphin Sean Smith in free agency.
> 
> With no interest from the 49ers and seemingly little interest from Atlanta, suitors for Revis are drying up quickly. The Patriots remain in play, but it’s unlikely that the Jets would trade the corner inside their own division. Most reports say the Jets will wait until we get closer to the draft, but right now, it’s anyone’s guess as to where the former All-Pro ends up.



im inclined to agree.


----------



## shimazu

Revis should go to Houston

theyd be dirty


----------



## MikeOekiM

Pander Bear said:


> ...eh
> 
> http://nachmanyfootball.com/2013/03...n-darrelle-revis-would-be-a-bad-move-for-atl/
> 
> 
> im inclined to agree.



i dont think it'd be a poor move. it would all come down to how much money we would have to pay him. and im pretty sure we wouldnt be giving up a 1st round pick for him.


----------



## shimazu

Revis should go to the Packers

and I just realized I do that about sports a lot, just say "this guy would fit in really well here" without looking at like contract situations and cap space and all that.


----------



## Care

ESPN did a poll recently asking NFL fans who they thought had the best chance to win the superbowl next year. Here is an interactive map with the results.

http://espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=nfl&pollId=3563859

41 of the 50 states had the 49ers winning the super bowl. The Seafags took Washington State, the pats took some of the New England area, the Broncos have Wyoming and Colorado and the packers took Wisconsin. Literally every other state chose the 49ers, and every state that didn't choose the 49ers has them in 2nd place behind the home team.

WHOS GOT IT BETTER THAN US!

Thats right, its an exclamation, not a question.


----------



## shimazu

The Ravens kind of do right now though


----------



## alasdairm

everybody thought they'd win this year too and what happened?

alasdair


----------



## Care

Before this season many people thought the 49ers were one year wonder pretenders.

Now that theyve been dominant 2 years in a row it seems like people have realized they are back.

As far as the ravens, yea they won the SB, but I think any objective observer would agree that their future is less bright than the 49ers especially after that kings ransom they just gave to average Joe.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ravens future is definitely fucked with that flacco deal along with all their old guys leaving


----------



## Care

Richard Sherman is a class A doucchbag


----------



## MikeOekiM

skip bayless got owned and deserved it


----------



## shimazu

I still see the Patriots winning one last SB before TB retires

prob this year tbh if Ed Reed goes there


----------



## The Liberal Media

So are these serious rumors about Philly Shipping Nnamdi?

If he can Reneg I would have him back in Oakland in a heartbeat.
He loves the Raiders and we love him.

Make it happen Reggie.

I would be so pissed if we spent the 3rd overall on Sharrif, a guy who didnt show much till the last 6 or 7 games this season.
I want Geno Smith #3 and then  trade back into round 2 for some CB depth as this class is loaded.

As for QB classes next years looks off the charts

Teddy Bridgewater
Johnny Manziel
David Fales
and then


Tajh Boyd
Todd Hundley

Thats 5 guys who could go in the first 15 or so picks.

The first 3 on that list have legit shots at being selected #1 overall


----------



## shimazu

dude I'll drive the guy to the airport

he was overrated and was the big free agent in a weak class

its not that hes a bad player, but hes not as good as everyone hyped him up. I fully buy that when he was on Oakland he looked better because there was always a _worse_ weakness to attack

but when he is the target he is nowhere close to shutdown, I'd rather just have them either draft dee milliner or put brandon boykin in his spot like Im not watching the Eagles for their defense anyway

safety is more of a concern, they should get one in the second round or at the very least 3rd round. and I dont want to hear "just get a free agent" like nah dude you gotta draft guys well to win eventually, you cant just buy a bunch of players like the NBA because that's what the Eagles did 2 years ago and everyone got hyped up and it lasted for like half a season. 

and how are you even looking at next year like where does it stop with you LM? I heard Peyton Manning's kid is coming out in like 8 years or so do you know what schools he's thinkin about?


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> and how are you even looking at next year like where does it stop with you LM? I heard Peyton Manning's kid is coming out in like 8 years or so do you know what schools he's thinkin about?




Just a draft nerd.

Look for David Fales

Legit shot at being #1 overall next draft

Heard it here first and bookmark it


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> skip bayless got owned and deserved it


i don't like skip bayless but i get even more upset about people letting him piss them off, the guy is not genuine, it's a schtick(nothing wrong with that) purposely making crazy statements

i guess people feel good about themselves after they listen to moronic sports takes? cool.

i'm sure he's a dbag by nature and is encouraged to exaggerate to spice it up and rile up all the squares that think ESPN has good sports talk shows

i had no idea until this last october that him and steven a smith(a novelty to mock, i mean WHAT ARE WETALKIN about here, however quite FRAnKLY?") actually have this lame ass morning debate show

i can't think of any reasons why anyone would watch that other than hoping that one of the clowns will say something good about your fav teams and you can feel validated or someshit cause some'expert' has the same take as you

it's cute how they think opinions should be taken as factual 

also i have a dream to create a podcast(although not actually be on it) that covers nothing but worst teams in the 3 major sports, not just like, lol these teams suck! but talk about key plays and players that contribute to their awful record, just to kind of go against the grain, national media loves a champion, some of us love underdogs and failures


----------



## shimazu

whats funny is the guy on 610WIP said the exact same thing as you China

skip bayless was actually like the first sports writer to get a contract with a newspaper or something. This is coming from Ray Didinger who is a pretty respected sports writer himself so I believe him. He said some paper in Dallas lured him away from the first paper by offering like a multi-year contract with worth like a couple hundred thou (and this was in the 80s) and like this exclusive membership at some country club lol. He said he is a really good writer but once he got on TV he just puts on like a persona because thats what ESPN wants.

And we are talking about him right now so who's really laughing?

not that i'm a fan of the guy really, I just don't think any of the people on shows like that are genuine. And I can;t say I wouldnt sell out for a lot of money, it's easy to say that when it's not gonna be your money.


----------



## China Rider

the only experts are coaches, players and front offices 

also, the guys in vegas are experts


----------



## shimazu

yeah because they have inside knowledge while everyone else just speculates


----------



## The Liberal Media

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riq0GQOefMA

possible #1 overall pick in the next draft

Dont be shocked if he is
David Fales is #1 overall pick material

If he was in this draft , I really think he would be a top 3 pick ahead of Geno


----------



## China Rider

any team that gets the first pick next year and declines to draft jedavion clowny should be contracted out of the league

the guy is a sure thing to be more legendary than lawrence taylor, the best defensive player ever


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> any team that gets the first pick next year and declines to draft jedavion clowny should be contracted out of the league
> 
> the guy is a sure thing to be more legendary than lawrence taylor, the best defensive player ever



Its a passing league now though, with all these stupid goodell rules, the value isnt in a pass rusher anymore, you can see that this year with guys like Werner who are dropping down boards.

5 years ago the premium was on pass rushers and left tackles, now with the modern NFL rushing the passer results in nothing more than a roughing flag and 15 yards and a fine.

The emphasis is now firmly on QB's once again, and even to a lesser extent to TE's as they tend to be a rookie QB's best friends.


----------



## shimazu

Sports is just all about matchups period. Thats why any team can beat any team in the NFL any week.

You want to draft guys who cause matchup problems (or erase respectively for the defense side) for the other team.

Which is why Brian Westbrook will always be one of my favorite NFL players. The guy could do anything on the field (he enjoyed pass blocking and for someone his size god bless him) and I would say at least 90% of the time made the first tackler miss.

Same thing with Marshall Faulk, although he was slightly bigger and on a better offense.

Brian Westbrook, Brian Dawkins, Tra Thomas

Three most important Eagles of the Andy Reid era imo, Donovan was good and had the numbers, but without the other two (and TO the one year) he would have just have been another average QB imo.

Thats why Philly doesnt embrace Donovan, because he was never the catalyst for the offense yet had this smug sense of undeserved superiority.

and you could throw honorable mentions to Hugh Douglas and Jeremiah Trotter but imo those 3 were the key players.

seriously though to have a LT like Tra Thomas and he misses one game his entire Eagles career (165 games started out of 166) like, that kind of player doesnt grow on trees.


----------



## China Rider

@media

yes emphasis is on qbs, offensive minded coaches...which good, let organizations drool over offense,ehile rams develop a chanpionship defense with a good enough offensive to move the sticks in clutch(bradford showed signs of being money when it matters last season)

 when's the last time a team with a weak defense won the sb?

but there are no qbs in college that MAKE you pick them number one(johnny jackass will not be a 'star'), we were so spoiled with cam newton/andrew luck/bobbys griffs from waco tex


----------



## Wyld 4 X

James Harrison released

I'd be more disappointed/upset if he was still the same player from 2-3 years ago.  After a knee surgery, he definitely was not the same.  The D needs to get younger anyway.


----------



## shimazu

i heard he got fined 20k for walking out and not holding the door for the person behind him


----------



## China Rider

hate the steelers

have always loved james harrison

i don't think any player has better 'fuck you' mentality than harrison, i'm convinced he's genuinely a bad guy, i love thug athletes, even though i hate non-athlete thugs

if he wasn't so damn slow,i'd write ram's GM requesting that they go after him

i'm hoping rams can sign jake long or fresh into the FA market, eric winston, we need an RT bad and i'd rather not use the draft when there are multiple guys out there with a good 5 years of quality performance left in their tank....i do hope LG outta bama chance warmack falls to pick 16 and rams select him, but knowing fisher, rams will be drafting guys nobody expected, and in november it will all make sense why they chose who they did....also hearing rams are very interested in fisher drafted, pass catching TE jared cook, not sure if i want for his price

i hate how great the dline class is, suddenly rams incredible dline just be considered a typical d-line ...nah we'll still have the best in '13...they led the nfl in sacks without having a blitzing linebacker, and many time teams were run heavy vs them cause they were playing with a lead, enough said.....yeah denver was tied with stl in sackks but how many teams did denver face who had to throw the hell out of the ball in desperation? pretty sure rams blew away the league in sacks per pass attempt


----------



## shimazu

you love thug athletes but hated allen iverson for most of your life?

id like to have that explained


----------



## China Rider

i hated thug athletes when i was younger

only over the past 2 years or so have i developed my love of thugs

now things should be clear

and you're gonna love this - rome has a lot to do with it, he's changed my opinion on countless thugs, he glorifies the hell out them, you probably assumed he talked shit about them

his take on former nba'er, career cut short from bike crash, jay william's quotes from an interview discussing 'how players on the bulls used to toke up before games and even had a player sitting on the bench ask if he smelled popcorn too ' was a classic lol inducing rant


----------



## MikeOekiM

so happy we resigned William Moore long term. The best safety that nobody knows.


----------



## shimazu

look like Freddie Mitchell should have gotten that state farm ad after all because he done goofed the IRS and they are probably gonna give him at least 4-26 like what happened Freddie damn

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/video?id=8571185


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> so happy we resigned William Moore long term. The best safety that nobody knows.



damn,i don't know if the team cares, but lots of ram's fans on the internet really wanted him

i know it's hard for you guys to believe that the rams actually have starting jobs available, but without 2 new safeties, they'll only win 15 games next year


----------



## MikeOekiM

im surprised rams fans would even know him. He's seriously great at everything pass coverage, run stopping, play maker, huge hitter, and in interviews he just seems like an all around awesome guy and idk if anyone loves football more than him. definitely one of my favorite players. the only thing that can hold him back is injuries. he missed 4 games last year but probably could have played two of them but we wanted him ready for playoffs.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> im surprised rams fans would even know him


lol wtf does that mean?

rams need safeties and bigger rams fans than myself do research to find out talent proven  players will be available when the market opens

i did not know who he was 2 months ago

dammit, jarious byrd got franchised by the bills

now can only hope for kenny phillips, dashawn goldson, restructure quinten mikell's contract and draft one(least favorite idea), or draft two rookies 

i hear ya,i get surprised when people talk about anyone on the rams other than jackson,bradford,long, laurenitis, or finnegan


----------



## MikeOekiM

i'd be surprised if any fan outside of the NFC South knew him. you can do research on him but until you have really seen him play i dont think anyone will realize how great he is. Him and Weatherspoon both from Missouri are the leaders of our defense and they're both 27 and 25. falcons need to draft more missouri players.


----------



## China Rider

i feel like you're a little biased 

and aldon smith is the better former mizzou tiger


----------



## MikeOekiM

i was gonna say u probably think im just saying this cuz hes on the falcons but no. Thomas DeCoud falcons other safety is fucking horribly overrated and he even made it to the pro bowl with 6 ints last season.

willy mo is gonna be one of the greats.


----------



## MikeOekiM

come on tony

The Falcons are "cautiously optimistic" that free agent Tony Gonzalez will return for his age-37 season, but only at the right price.
That "price" appears to be $7 million and the luxury of being able to miss some or all of training camp. "If we offer him the money, he'll most likely be back for one more," said one team source. "He'll most likely be looking to miss training camp, though." The heightened salary request isn't expected to be a major road block, though the whole missing camp issue could. "The money is there," a source said. "Working out the days he can miss is the biggest holdup."


----------



## MikeOekiM

Vikings trade Percy Harvin to Seahawks for a 1st round and 7th round pick this year and a mid round pick next year.

I think Seahawks gave up too much but it should still help them out at least in the short term.


----------



## Care

49ers get anquan boldin for a 6th rounder!

Holy shit our front office is amazing.

There is talk of us getting Ed Reed aswell.

Harvin going to the seahawks is kinda scary, but I think they overpaid for him. Should be some good games next season.


----------



## MikeOekiM

boldin was gonna be released anyways so idk about that.


----------



## China Rider

hopefully this is enough to get isaac bruce to come back for another year

sadly he might be the best WR on the team,atm

at the moment....


----------



## shimazu

looks like eagles are gonna part ways with DRC and already got rid of Nnamdi so im leaning towards them drafting a corner

if they dont Im not sure what else they could need more, theres some talk of Sean Smith signing here but you still need depth at that position.


----------



## Care

Nice knowing you Delanie Walker, aka butterfingers

Dolphins signed Wallace, incoming fantasy irrelevance for him.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well KC just gave Chase Daniels $9 Million for 3 years.
Not a bad way to parlay all of 55 career passing yards into a decent paycheck.

Guess the premium in the league really is on QB's, along with Matt Moore resigning in Miami for $4Million a year, its becoming less common to see backups earning chump change and instead its this kind of money.

Fitzpatrick and Asomugha cut as well. Not as much security in those really big contracts I guess


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> looks like eagles are gonna part ways with DRC and already got rid of Nnamdi so im leaning towards them drafting a corner
> 
> if they dont Im not sure what else they could need more, theres some talk of Sean Smith signing here but you still need depth at that position.



you guys signed bradley fletcher,  former ram....he's your new shut down corner,you should be happy

he's had some knee surgury

he might have been the rams best coverage cb last year even though he was 4th on depth chart, because he wasn't fisher's guy...finnegan, jenkins and tru johnson are 

he had some PI calls in london and was never really seen again


----------



## shimazu

id rather see Sean Smith tbh


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> boldin was gonna be released anyways so idk about that.



Maybe, or it was just the ravens trying to justify the trade. I know they have cap probelsm, but come on, Boldin was their MVP in the playoffs no question.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Dolphins signed Wallace, incoming fantasy irrelevance for him.



At least when Plax left the Steelers he went and got himself a ring before he shot himself.  Wallace, and I love the guy as football player, is shooting his career away in Miami.



Care said:


> 49ers get anquan boldin for a 6th rounder!
> 
> Holy shit our front office is amazing.
> 
> There is talk of us getting Ed Reed aswell.
> 
> Harvin going to the seahawks is kinda scary, but I think they overpaid for him. Should be some good games next season.



NFC West is getting more interesting.


----------



## Care

NFC West?


----------



## shimazu

damn some guy actually made a good point on the radio the other day. 

He was sayin for the Eagles to take Chance Warmack in the first round so the O line would be 

LT - Jason Peters
G- Evan Mathis
C- Jason Kelce
G - Warmack
T - Todd Herremans

Now theres a few odd men out here notably Danny Watkins, Herremans still playing at tackle, and the entire defense would still need help, but god damn would that be a sick running game. 

Id rather see them grab a T though, #4 is just too high for a guard even if that guy is legit and Peters and Herremans arent getting younger

they really should either sign a cb before the draft so they know not to take Milliner, or sign a T before the draft so they know not to draft a lineman.

But they will probably just trade back and fuck up both picks because the eagles are a bunch of penny pinchers for no reason.


----------



## Thanatos

Bernard Pollard just got released. The Ravens have no chance of rebuilding anytime soon


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> id rather see Sean Smith tbh



Trust me when I say that Sean Smith is terrible. 


Ok, maybe terrible is too strong a word, but I wouldn't want to be the team that signs a nice fat contract for him. He's great against weaker competition, but struggles against good QB's and WR's more than you would expect and corner to. And by struggles against good QB's and WR's, I mean either/or as well as the combination. 


Jake Long has the greatest boom/bust potential in this free agency period. High risk, high reward type, assuming he gets offered real money. IMO, his best days are already behind him. ESPN is talking like it is just his triceps, when his shoulders and knees have been bugging him for 2 and a half years. Long and the Dolphins simply stayed quiet about that this year, which leads me to the conclusion that his departure from Miami is mutually agreed upon. 

And the Dolphins doing shit right this free-agency period, which makes me question if the past couple days haven't been some sort of strange dream.


----------



## shimazu

yeah well idk what to even expect this year at all so I'm not expecting anything really but he can't be any worse than they were last year.


----------



## China Rider

everything i'm reading suggests jake long is going to be a ram

steal healthy bro, don't get injured during long vs long battles in practice


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons keeping quiet.


----------



## China Rider

from wiki:


> After surviving the fire during his second year of college, Long got a tattoo of Saint Joseph on his right bicep. His aunt had placed a card of the saint under his pillow while he was in the hospital in intensive care. He also has a tattoo of the family name on his other arm.



i had no idea he was this cool


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> NFC West?



Ya, thanks.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ummmm, looking like steven jackson is a falcon.

holy shit, today is a good day.


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's a done deal.

our offense is so fucking stacked now.


----------



## China Rider

those tires are bald

but his leadership might be what the falcon's need


----------



## shimazu

eagles signed kenny phillips from the giants hopefully he's not damaged goods

and Connor Barwin who im not sure if I should like yet


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> ummmm, looking like steven jackson is a falcon.
> 
> holy shit, today is a good day.



he fits great in our offense. and no more butterfingers michael in the passing game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

he's got a few years left on those legs, IMO.

we have the best offense in the NFL.

suck it Saints.  

now we just need to make a couple of good moves for our defense.


----------



## MikeOekiM

I want to get Osi Umenyiora or one of the other DEs in free agency and id think we are easily top 3 team in the league once draft is over.

if we get Brent Grimes back as well that would be awesome.


----------



## shimazu

best offense in the NFL remains to be seen

you meant to say the best offense on paper

in which case I know that feel because the Eagles had a pretty good offense on paper last year too and it fell to shit real fast due to injuries / shitty defense


----------



## MikeOekiM

our offense tore up the 49ers and seahawks defenses in the playoffs. both beastly defenses.

and we didnt lose anybody besides our center and now we got steven jackson.

im excited.


----------



## shimazu

The Eagles beat the Ravens last year so they were the 2nd best team in the NFL right?

its all just talk tbh

although that fits the falcons well


----------



## MikeOekiM

ravens werent even good last year during regular season. i dont know how they turned it on to win the superbowl.


----------



## shimazu

I remember watching that game it was pretty shitty tbh


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MikeOekiM said:


> ravens werent even good last year during regular season. i dont know how they turned it on to win the superbowl.



That has been typical lately though.  The Steelers a few years ago were the first #6 seed to win it all.  The Giants 2 recent SB wins came after mediocre regular seasons.  What happens in the regular season is not always indicative to the playoffs.  Sure its great to get a #1 or #2 seed and home playoff games but if you got there because of a soft schedule, your team is going to be exposed.

And the Ravens, this year anyway, probably knew this would be their best chance for a few years with Ray retiring, Ed Reed becoming a free agent and Flacco wanting his big pay day.  If the Browns are ever going to be relevant again, this is their season to do so.  The Steelers and Ravens are both in a transitioning state because of the age of their rosters.


----------



## shimazu

Brandon Weeden seems like Ben Roethlisberger but not clutch and makes a lot of mistakes

idk if hes gonna lead em there


----------



## ChickenScratch

the eagles are going to suck fucking donkey balls next year.


----------



## shimazu

yeah there's a good possibility of that happening

but I just want to see some highlights


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Dolphins are fucking killing it in Free Agency. Wow, I usually don't get too excited about Free Agent pickups, but it's not just the players that are impressive, but the organization and precision involved in getting such players at positions of need that is really doing it for me. 

The Dolphins behaving in a competent and organized manner? What the fuck is going on?


We'll probably do terrible in this year's draft to make up for it...


----------



## shimazu

They should just take whoever drops to them, probably a lineman on the o line tbh. I know its not a flashy pic but they just signed their franchise qb so they should at least replace Joe Thomas with a first round pick OT


----------



## Tommyboy

How about them Broncos picking up Welker, and the Pats picking up Danny Amendola?  



shimazu said:


> eagles signed kenny phillips from the giants hopefully he's not damaged goods



I was glad to see him go, despite the Giants terrible secondary.  They got Aaron Ross back though, Terrell Thomas will be back from an injury (he was their best corner but might play safety now to extend his career, but we'll see how he plays after 2 seasons out), they just signed safety Ryan Mundy who has some potential, and will hopefully hold on to Stevie Brown who came out of nowhere last season to lead the NFL in takeaways and interception return yards.  They still have the heart of their secondary in Antrel Rolle, and have a few other young secondary players with potential in Will Hill and Jayron Hosely, so I'm hoping the secondary will be a lot better this season.  They still have cornerback Corey Webster but he is going to have to bounce back from a terrible season if he is going to be a starter.  He still had great coverage on most receivers but he couldn't locate the ball at the last second which led to WR's being able to make a play on the ball and make him look like garbage.  

They should be alright in the WR position if they keep Cruz since they added Louis Murphy who seems decent, and will still have Nicks, Randle, and possibly Hixon.  They let TE Martellus Bennett go to the Bears which I could care less about since Eli is able to make any TE seem good, so I'm sure his replacement [Brandon Myers] will do just as well.  

They got LB Dan Connor to replace Michael Boley so hopefully that works out since their LB's weren't that good either.  They have a few other young LB's that need to step up this season and if Jaquan Williams plays up to his potential he could have a big impact this season.  

Their D-line should still be solid even if Osi leaves, and the O-Line should be alright too.  They are going to have a hard time replacing RB Bradshaw due to his physicality, but David Wilson proved that he has the speed to make big plays, and Andre Brown is more physical and showed some promise before his season ending injury.  

They are looking decent but definitely not Super Bowl caliber, but only time will tell.


----------



## The Liberal Media

As a Raider fan we all know about Louis Murphy and his world class ability to flatter to decieve. NYFG will be lucky to get 30 grabs out of him 

As for Myers, not sure what your paying him, but makes a decent #2 TE. not much of a blocker and lots of his stats are from garbage time, but still a decent pickup I reckon


----------



## Jabberwocky

As a Denver fan living in New England, I'm excited about the Welker trade. Good for him. I'm pretty excited about the coming season, with all the trades that have been happening. It seems New England took another step backwards, not sure what they're doing, they should be shoring up their secondary. It bites them in every important game.


----------



## Tommyboy

The Liberal Media said:


> As a Raider fan we all know about Louis Murphy and his world class ability to flatter to decieve. NYFG will be lucky to get 30 grabs out of him
> 
> As for Myers, not sure what your paying him, but makes a decent #2 TE. not much of a blocker and lots of his stats are from garbage time, but still a decent pickup I reckon



That's all they would need from him really.  He will be their #4 receiver, so just playing when one of the starters needs a break or is injured.  I'm not that familiar with him but he seems like he can fill that role pretty well.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Rams sign Jake Long.


----------



## China Rider

breaking news

after appearing he was going to, than not going to

jake long has signed with the rams

fuckkkk yeahhhhhhh

lol at twitter fight between dolphin's LG Richie incognito(ex-ram) and torry holt
incognito said something about if he went to stl what lg were they going to have to sell for him to play next to
torry holt: probably someone who won't draw 5 flags a game

incognito is a decent guard if you take away the 2 personal fouls and 3 calls for holding a game

i'm just going to pretend that we traded Brandon Gibson for jake long 

I like how the general public thinks rams should be worried cause they lost Gibson and amendola, i'm happy both are gone and look forward to running a lot of dual TE spreads and letting the young talent grow around Bradford...people really have no clue what givens did last year, having 6 straight games with a catch over 50 yards and having a 10+ rec game in a win vs SF, brian quick wasn't supposed to have a good rookie year, his first year numbers look a lot like Isaac bruce's and film shows lots of passes thrown his way were poor....they may be interested in signing  Brandon Lloyd, who isn't that great but has worked with Bradford, but i'm really hoping for tavon Austin, mainly for his return skills


----------



## shimazu

dude, when are you gonna realize that the Rams are a pretty mediocre team right now? Ive already accepted it for the Eagles like their division got a lot better and they got marginally better.

Doesnt take a genius to see where this is going, and I dont think their defense is as good as you hype them up to be


----------



## The Liberal Media

Tommyboy said:


> That's all they would need from him really.  He will be their #4 receiver, so just playing when one of the starters needs a break or is injured.  I'm not that familiar with him but he seems like he can fill that role pretty well.




Agreed, he will be decent enough considering he isnt getting a multi million contract.
Strange thing about him is he seems capable of so much more, runs great routes , not speedy but fast enough.
Couple of years ago he looked like he could have been a star, but career kinda derailed.

Seems to be par for the course for a lot of Raiders. Either the coaching isnt there or the old school Raider mentality of freelancing i( which is being phased out by Mckenzie) was his downfall.
Still time for him to develop into a legit #2 wr though IMHO

Seeing the same thing now with Matt Shaugnessy, came on like a house on fire early in his career and then just went flat. Now getting a fresh start in Zona.


----------



## Tommyboy

The Liberal Media said:


> Agreed, he will be decent enough considering he isnt getting a multi million contract.
> Strange thing about him is he seems capable of so much more, runs great routes , not speedy but fast enough.
> Couple of years ago he looked like he could have been a star, but career kinda derailed.
> 
> Seems to be par for the course for a lot of Raiders. Either the coaching isnt there or the old school Raider mentality of freelancing i( which is being phased out by Mckenzie) was his downfall.
> Still time for him to develop into a legit #2 wr though IMHO
> 
> Seeing the same thing now with Matt Shaugnessy, came on like a house on fire early in his career and then just went flat. Now getting a fresh start in Zona.



Eli can do a lot with a receiver that can run great routes and who is somewhat fast.  Think "the other" Steve Smith.  He was like that and did excellent with the Giants, and then nothing with the Eagles and Rams.  Sometimes it just takes the right "system" to allow a player to play to their potential, and that may be the case with Murphy.  

On the topic in NY teams, the Jets seem to be having an awful off-season to compliment the horrific 2012/2013 season.  They lost any decent free agent since they couldn't afford to pay them, and all of their acquisitions have been injury prone players who haven't played a full season collectively in the past few seasons.  Their signing of David Garrard was pretty laughable, and it makes it seem like Sanchez will actually be starting again this season.  I don't know who he will pass to though since his security blanket Dustin Keller was lost due to free agency, Holmes seems like he won't come back from his injury that well, and all the other WR's are inexperienced, which has proven to be a disaster when you have Sanchez passing to players that don't know their routes.  On top of that their RB Shonn Greene left for the Titans, and half the defense is gone.  They may still trade Revis, but I don't know what player they could pick up that can possibly help them more than he can.  They lost all their safeties so I think they should hold on to their CB's since they can shut receivers down and hopefully keep the game within reach, which is hard to do with shit QB's.


----------



## shimazu

yeah well if they weren't such arrogant cocksuckers I'd almost feel bad for them

that show Hard Knocks went to their head man

acting like they accomplished something for being on a hit tv show

win a ring you fat fuck or youre just Andy Reid Jr in my book


----------



## alasdairm

what will rex ryan 'guarantee' this year?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

check this photo out lol






yep

ram's TE jared cook and WRs brian quick, chris givens and Austin pettis working out with TO

I would ask why...but say what you want about TO he always worked his ass off

and shim tell me the last time the youngest team in the league went 1-0-1 vs nfc champions and went 1-1 vs seattle, including a 20-13 loss at seattle, a place where they crushed everyone

of course you're not going to think rams are good, nobody who isn't a fan has the slightest idea of what's going on with the organization, they get ignored by the media cause they are in a small market lack of star power and how bad they were for awhile

the fact you have no passion about your team is your problem, when rams sucked I agreed they sucked and accepted it, but I guess just cause they are my favorite team and I say they have something special in the making, it just can't be true, cause you don't hear much about them...surprisingly over the weekend i saw the nfl network team talk about how the nfc west is a division of 3 great teams all capable of winning the division.....i'm not trying to convince my self anything, I only get excited over things worth getting excited about, if I saw things that lead me to believe that it's going to be a shitty year and the organization is fucking up, i'd come out and say it

you can't name more than 5 players on their team, why are you trying to pretend like you know more about what kind of expectations the team should have....? instead of telling me why rams aren't anywhere near as good as I think they are, why don't you explain.....cause you can't, I have no idea why you constantly question me for being excited over my favorite teams, either a. you don't respect anything I say and think i'm just some delusional ass or b. you just don't respect me, period......these forums are an outlet for fans to hype up their favorite teams, i'm sorry I can't be like you and have an IDGAF attitude about my favorite teams and just second guess other people's takes...notice you're the only one to say anything to me, i'm sure others are thinking what you are but have decency to just keep it to themselves....i'd rather you talk shit about my race, religion, or nationality, cause those things don't mean shit to me

jeff fisher is without doubt one of most respected coaches in the league, and without him jake long doesn't even give the rams a chance
the nfl works in cycles, and it's rams turn to get back to the top, no teams stay down for more than 8 years, or stay on top for that long

the team they have is built to beat san fran and seattle

I don't talk about other teams cause i'm In no position to, you don't see me talking in depth about any other teams or talking about which teams suck or trying to tell anyone on here that their team isn't as good as they think, cause they know hell of a lot more about what's going on than I do

I just really want to know what makes rams defense so medicore...right now they don't have any safeties, but I expect them to draft one in the first round(hopefully matt elam) and bring in a veteran in their other spot, at corner Finnegan is a proven talent, is a great slot cb and has the intangible ability to get under wrs skin, janoris Jenkins was maybe the best rookie defensive player last year and trumaine Johnson nobody has ever heard of cause he was a rookie out of Montana, fisher loves him,he's big and physical, excited for his future considering new D.C. was a secondary coach last year and fisher played safety in his playing days, they led league in sacks despite playing vs teams who run first and never having teams pass a ton trying to make a comeback(like Denver, explaining why they tied rams for most sacks), their sacks per pass attempt blew away the field, in the middle Michael brockers is a monster, excellent vs the run playin along side a solid vet in kendall Langford, their depth at Dline is very deep, but they are 'no namers', so they must suck

so why didn't they have a great year ?
way too young, = inconsistency and not very disciplined, resulting in leading the league in flags
the talent is there, when they fully develop, watch out('14 will be the year they make gigantic strides, '13 has potential but i'm not going to make any playoff prediction, neither a 6-10 or a 11-5 season would shock me)

seattle and indy were supposed to be good last year....right?
obviously the only teams who have good seasons are the teams expected to....come on man


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyone see the interview with Robert Kraft, owner of the Patriots? What the hell was on his face? It looks like Brady threw him around the locker room after the Wes Welker trade. 

I just don't get the patriots, and their personnel moves. It seems like they get rid of all the good players that have made a huge impact, Adam vineteri, Randy Moss, Wes Welker, Richard Seymour, etc. What the fuck is wrong with them? It's like they're brainless idiots. I mean, they got Brady out of the 6th round I believe, and made him 2nd string. Only when Bledsoe went down did Brady get a chance to start, and then everyone realized what a phenomenal qb he is. It wasn't like they knew he was going to be great and that's why they signed him, he was an afterthought. I think need to overhaul their management, not the players. I mean Brady took a pay cut for christ's sake, so the Pats didn't have to get rid of people, and then look what they go and do. 

I still can't believe they traded Viniteri, who in my opinion was the reason they won 3 superbowls.


----------



## shimazu

rams were 18thbin rhe league in Points allowed per game

id aay that is mediocre


----------



## Care

All the pundits have the NFC west as the runaway best division in football, I tend to agree, although with how quickly things change in the league these days that could very well not be the case during this season.

Still, its quite the turnaround from when they were a laughing stock a few years ago.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Slo-lando Mclain gets permission to seek trade !

Jeez,I doubt any team would give up a 7th for this bum. But at least it means this POS wont be a Raider this season.

Still shocked they didnt cut him on first day of FA, its only a matter  of time till he gets arrested again, which will further drive down his ( now minimal) trade value


----------



## shimazu

I think the NFC South has a good year


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> rams were 18thbin rhe league in Points allowed per game
> 
> id aay that is mediocre


3rd hardest schedule.....and that was last year, i'm already past that
points per game isn't that true of a gauge, if you have an offensive that can't get first downs and turns the ball over a lot, doesn't matter how good your D is you're going to give up points

i'm not predicting any super bowl, or even play-offs....when any team has the rams coming up on the schedule the fans are going to think automatic win, it's just the rams...the coaches on the other hand will be hellll nawwww, trust me peter carroll and jimmy harbough go into crazy 20 hour a day film binges, they scared 

they are only going to get better and i'm excited as fuck to watch them develop into a upper tier team for years to come, most of the talent will be home grown but jake long is a sign that st. Louis is no longer a city that proven FAs completely ignore

current rams GM was head scout for the falcons before he got the gig, if last year is any indication of how him and fisher are going to draft, the team will be built to last....I 100% trust coach fisher and have a feeling his tenure will be even longer than what he had with the titans(rams owner is hands off, lets football people make all the football decisions), I know he's involved with the nfl competition committee, wouldn't be surprised if he's the nfl commish one day


----------



## shimazu

heard the news about how people cant lower their shoulders too fall forward after 3 yards or whatever on the radio and I am admittledlty on 2c-b and klonopin but I just couldnt help but going 

"what?"

like 

how can they even consodering putting legislature intonthe game over something so subjective as that?


----------



## Care

Why does the NFL hate football?


----------



## MikeOekiM

what ive been saying since the beginning, they signed up for it and its their decision if they want to play or not.


----------



## China Rider

it's all stupid dumb jerk face rules, I know, I know

but you guys really don't see the big picture, at all

you have any idea how much the nfl is getting sued from former players and their families? it's ridiculous, there's literally over a thousand of individual cases ....most of the cases are for negligence over the nfl and their safety and prevention policies 

you can say those players knew what they were signing up for, but that doesn't stop them from filing multi million dollar suits on their 50th birthday vs the nfl because they are broke and have no source of income

you would think it would be as simple as making everyone sign something on their contract saying that they won't/can't sue the NFL for anything related to their health....but the laws and regulations and shit are shit and whack,and can just never be easy,  yo

i guess we just have to blame natrone means, herman moore and greg Lloyd


----------



## MikeOekiM

^yeah that why im more getting mad at the former players than the NFL.


----------



## MikeOekiM

looks like a good chance Osi Umenyiora might be going to Falcons.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> you have any idea how much the nfl is getting sued from former players and their families? it's ridiculous, there's literally over a thousand of individual cases ....most of the cases are for negligence over the nfl and their safety and prevention policies
> 
> you can say those players knew what they were signing up for, but that doesn't stop them from filing multi million dollar suits on their 50th birthday vs the nfl because they are broke and have no source of income



If everyone could sue someone over the bad decisions that they made regarding their health when they were young everyone would have a multimillion dollar lawsuit.

The signed up for this shit. Most of them make millions of dollars a year doing it.

I dont think the game of football needs to change, I think that players need to sign a waiver when they enter the league that will make it so they cant sue the NFL for damages. Along with that agreement will come a lifetime of healthcare, and a retirement plan so that when they blow their whole salary on stupid shit every year they have something to fall back on.

Changing the game to be safer is the cheap cop out for these problems which are entirely resolvable through other means.


----------



## MikeOekiM

looks like osi is a falcon

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/23/umenyiora-joining-falcons-sunday-or-monday/


----------



## MikeOekiM

finally its official


----------



## Pander Bear

feel sad that we're probably not getting abraham back with the cap hit we took to pick up psi :-/


----------



## Kenickie

^ now when you wear your abraham jersey you're kinda on the same level as those 40 year old black guys who still rock their vick jerseys on the west side.


----------



## ChickenScratch

we still need another pass rusher, IMO.  possibly a corner as well.


----------



## China Rider

this draft is loaded with pass rushers


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah, i think we're going DE or CB with our 1st round pick.
apparently we are still not out of the mix with Brent Grimes but I really doubt he comes back.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, i don't think we'll be seeing grimes next yearl.

CR, you're right....but the draft is LOADED with solid CB's.


----------



## MikeOekiM

no matter what i still think falcons improved their team from last years. which is gonna be exciting.

i remember seeing something where every year mike nolan was on the dolphins he slowly got his defense ranked better and better until it was eventually top 5 when it use to be like 25.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

MikeOekiM said:


> no matter what i still think falcons improved their team from last years. which is gonna be exciting.
> 
> i remember seeing something where every year mike nolan was on the dolphins he slowly got his defense ranked better and better until it was eventually top 5 when it use to be like 25.



Opposite, actually. The trend with Nolan is that he starts off in the top 5 in his first year, and his defenses steadily decline after that.

He was only in Miami for two years.


----------



## MikeOekiM

then maybe it was the 49ers.

idk i remember seeing a cool stat like that


----------



## Care

^ Nolans 49ers were so shitty that he drafted high picks every year and eventually assembled a great team. Not sure if thats a credit or a dicredit to him.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i always thought Nolan was a great coach on the niners but his players just sucked.
no coach can make shitty players amazing.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Raiders are closing in on a trade for veteran quarterback Matt Flynn, according to a CBSSports.com 

In turn, the Raiders will trade starting quarterback Carson Palmer to the Arizona Cardinals, a subsequent report by the same website said.

The NFC west just got tougher for everyone else 
Palmer threw for 4k in 15 games with a bunch of scrubs as WR, He should put up big numbers with Fitz in Arians offense

As for Flynn, probably get killed behind that line but should be an ok one year stopgap or Tutor to Terrelle, But as long as we can get a top 5 pick next year when the great QB's come out. Im ok with that.

As for Tony Romo getting 6/$108m from Jerry, well he must have some incriminating photo's of him or something


----------



## Care

^ Doesn't really matter who the cards trod out there at QB he's doomed to fail until they get some decent o-lineman. Theyre missing play makers at every offensive position except for fitzgerald. THey can be a solid team if they figure that stuff out, but I seriously doubt they will.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I thought Kolb was ok till he got hurt, Skelton and Lindley were just awful albeit Lindley was a very raw rookie that they can still develop.

Carson isnt the most mobile at the best of times, but still has a great arm, he will be fine there, and playing behind that line will be heaven for him compared to the Joke of a line he had in Oakland.
He will keep them in games this year and wouldnt be surprised if Zona are a wildcard team, even in the so called toughest division in football.

Check this clip of Carson from last season, the guy can still fucking sling it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDH_AIvEeOk

Now name me one Raiders WR you can name off hand.

Exactly, the guy was passing for mad yards last yr with no run game, no o line and no WR

Wait till he goes to Zona, he will light the NFC west secondaries up


----------



## Care

^ I think Palmer was really underrated last season, and still think he can be good, but zona had an abyssmal o-line last year. I dont have time to go dig up stats but im pretty sure they were worse than Oakland, probably worst in league.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> ^ I think Palmer was really underrated last season, and still think he can be good, but zona had an abyssmal o-line last year. I dont have time to go dig up stats but im pretty sure they were worse than Oakland, probably worst in league.



I suppose it depends on who you ask, with regards to offensive line quality. A statistician (AKA the know-nothings at ESPN) might point out that Arizona allowed the most sacks in the league last season, and the running backs had very low YPC. Somebody who actually watched the team (I did not, and I was traveling for the Miami-'Zona game last season and missed it  )   might contend that the offensive line was decent, but the QB's held on to the ball too long, and the RB's couldn't find the Grand Canyon if their offensive line opened up it for them. 

The perspective gained from actually watching a team 16 games a year can never be underestimated.


----------



## Care

As a 49er fan who loves twisting the knife in the ribs of my friend who is a diehard cards fan every chance I get, I know more about the cards than your average "I heard it on ESPN" retard.

Their O-line was abyssmal. They were mediocre to begin with, but good enough to win in the beginning of the season. However the injury bug hit them, but instead of it just being a bug it was more like a swarm of locust, and by the end of the season their o-line resembled something closer to a solid d2 college level of play than the NFL. There is a reason no QB's have stayed healthy in AZ for some time now.

My cards friend fan admits these truths, and his usual comeback is 'well at least we'll be stacked with high first round picks in a couple years".

Im not gonna say its an impossibility, but in a super competitive division, in a super competitive NFC, I dont see the cards even sniffing the playoffs this year.


----------



## shimazu

Carson Palmer was done the day he threatened to retire like you can tell the guy foesnt really care about the game he's just collecting a check at this point. He wont make Arizona better or worse hell just be a waste of a draft pick like Oakland blew in him


----------



## The Liberal Media

I think the guy just comes across that way, but he does have other interests outside of football. He has a Harvard MBA so isnt dumb or anything. NFL network reported that he has around $90 million in the bank.

 This might come across as dispassionate to some, but the guy at this point in his career just wants to win. He might not  manage that in Arizona, but he will be closer to the playoffs there than he will be in Oakland where its full on rebuilding mode at least till 2014

Will certainly consider him for my FF team as they dont have much of a running game there either so he will air it out a lot.


----------



## shimazu

exactly id rather have a guy who knows football is his only shot at making money and doesnt threaten to retire when he doesnt get his way. Cinci is notorious for underpaying players but that just screams lack of leadership to me


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well Matt Flynn is now an Oakland Raider

Like the fact we only paid a 5th  for him, hate the fact he has a noodle arm, limited mobility and will probabaly mean we dont develop Terrelle Pryor or draft a QB this or next year.


----------



## shimazu

yeah thats a tough one man

I dont see that panning out well


----------



## The Liberal Media

Official now, Carson Palmer a Cardinal.
The worst thing Oakland ever did was firing Hue and bringing in the stupid ZBS in 2012, It basically set us back 2 years.
Details of trade .

From the Raiders, Arizona receives Palmer and a seventh-round 2013 selection (219th overall, a pick initially acquired by Oakland from Carolina for WR Louis Murphy in July).

From the Cardinals, Oakland receives a sixth-round selection in this month’s draft (176th overall, initially obtained by Arizona from Tennessee, through Minnesota), as well as a conditional 2014 Arizona draft choice.

By swapping sixth- and seventh-round choices, Oakland moves up 43 selections

Palmer, 33, also agreed to a new contract with the Cardinals. The team did not disclose terms of the quarterback’s deal, but league sources told ESPN NFL Insider Adam Schefter that the restructured contract is for two years and worth $16 million. It also gives the Cardinals an out after one year if the situation does not work out. Palmer was due to make $13 million this season.


----------



## GenericMind

While you fools were sleeping on my team they went and made two good defensive pickups to solidify their D.

*BILLS TO THE SUPERBOWL THIS SEASON I'LL BET A MILLION DOLLARS*


----------



## shimazu

sounds like last year tbh


----------



## alasdairm

afc east 2014:

1. pats
2. dolphins

then it's a toss up between the jets and the bills for worst and second worst.

gm, i'll bet you $100 the bills don't make it to the superbowl.

alasdair


----------



## Care

Nnamdi Asomugha to the 49ers for 1.35 million, no money guaranteed........ I love our front office so much.

Ya'll can have your 15 million dollar signings, the great teams in the NFL build through the draft and use free agency to find cheap diamonds in the rough. Outside of guys like Peyton Manning I cant remember the last big name free agent that exceeded expectations in the NFL.


----------



## MikeOekiM

nnamdi is total shit now


----------



## shimazu

would have been better off with DRC probably

id agree with mike, although he is a pretty cool guy.

I guess he would be like the 3rd cb on the niners?

thats a good spot for him


----------



## Care

He was a beast in Oakland when he played man coverage and garbage in philly in the zone. If he has anything left Vic Fangio is a great DQ and will figure out how to use him. THere is also the possibility that he will be converted back to a FS, which the 49ers are in need of. Either way he gets no money if he doesnt make the team and has an extremely high upside. Win/Win.

The 49ers have rodgers, brown, culliver and nnamdi now, all decends CB's which is about as many as you need in the NFl these days.

At this point all the 49ers really need is FS, DL and maybe a wide out and a new center. Should be easy enough to put that together with their record number of draft picks this year. I wouldnt be surprised if they package a bunch of low picks to move up in the first round and get a stud or two.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Am I allowed to reference Vegas odds here?
 Anyway, odds for the superbowl-

Arizona Cardinals
+10000

Atlanta Falcons
+1600

Baltimore Ravens
+2200

Buffalo Bills
+12500

Carolina Panthers
+5000

Chicago Bears
+4000

Cincinnati Bengals
+4000

Cleveland Browns
+7500

Dallas Cowboys
+3000

*Denver Broncos*
+600

Detroit Lions
+6000

Green Bay Packers
+1200

Houston Texans
+2000

Indianapolis Colts
+5000

Jacksonville Jaguars
+20000

Kansas City Chiefs
+7000

Miami Dolphins
+5000

Minnesota Vikings
+5000

New England Patriots
+600

New Orleans Saints
+1800

New York Giants
+2500

New York Jets
+5000

Oakland Raiders
+20000

Philadelphia Eagles
+5000

Pittsburgh Steelers
+2000

San Diego Chargers
+6000

San Francisco 49ers
+650

Seattle Seahawks
+900

St Louis Rams
+7500

Tampa Bay Buccanneers
+7500

Tennessee Titans
+11000

Washington Redskins
+3000


----------



## Care

Of course you're allowed lol.

But I think ratio odds that are in order from strongest to weakest are easier to read.


----------



## shimazu

Damn who did Jerry Jones blow to get those odds I think the Cowboys are gonna be pretty shitty this year


----------



## China Rider

damn vegas has rams as a bottom 10 team

vegas is the only person I trust when it comes to sports, they know it more than anybody

I think I might throw down 20 on the rams at +7500

the $1500 would just be the cherry on top

they have seattle at +900, I would put them at +3000, would not be surprised if they missed the playoffs, cause injuries and pete carroll


----------



## alasdairm

pete carroll who got them to the playoffs last season? that pete carroll?

alasdair


----------



## Care

Pete Carrol that squandered those easy field goals in the first half against the falcons that would have ben the difference in the game.

Yea that Pete Carrol.


----------



## alasdairm

one coin. two sides.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

still think that fisher is the best coach in the nfc west, he took his team to the super bowl(all the key players were ones that he drafted), was always competitive, and somehow coached vince young to success...in Nashville he had to deal with an asshole owner who bullied fisher/GM into making decisions

experience is money

i'll give harbaugh his props after 75% of his starting team is players drafted during his regime and they have an 11+ win season

next year will be fisher's 2nd year and the only starters that weren't drafted by or brought in thru FA are Bradford, roger saffold(if willing to move to RT or LG), chris long, Robert Quinn, and james laurenitis....you can count Austin pettis (at best, 3rd WR on depth chart) and lance kendricks(2nd TE on depth, should play a lot though)....darian stewart MIGHT get a shot at starting safety


----------



## Care

^ Harbaugh has done nothing but turn down and out teams into powerhouses. He has never had anything close to a losing season since he started coaching. Youve stated you dont like harbs in the past so ill take your works with a grain of salt because any objective observer has Jim harbaugh as one of the top, if not the top coach in the league.

Just because the 49ers had good players before harbaugh came along doesnt make his accomplishment any less noteworthy. Many other NFL teams have very good rosters but never pull it together like the 49ers have over the past couple years.


----------



## ArCi

^ Perfect example being the Carolina Panthers and the Philadelphia Eagles


talk about underachieving talent.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> ^ Harbaugh has done nothing but turn down and out teams into powerhouses.



yes, great football coach

I think the most impressive thing he's done in his career is his work at Stanford

by 'props', I meant I won't admit harbaugh is a better NFL coach than fisher, until he does the 11+ win season, using mostly players that he brought into the league/team


----------



## shimazu

if the Eagles dont get decimated on the O line I think McCoy will be the best fantasy back this year. He had a down year for him last year but the line was more or less guys in street clothes stepping in so hopefully next season will actually be fun to watch.

Question for everyone: Who wins more games in the first season of seperation? Chip Kelly and the Eagles or Andy Reid and the Chiefs?

Im gonna say the Chiefs but I see both finishing under .500


----------



## China Rider

speaking of predicting records, next year i'm going to start a thread and everyone guesses all the team's final record, if you guess right, 10 points, deduct 1 pt for every game you were off


shimazu said:


> Question for everyone: Who wins more games in the first season of seperation? Chip Kelly and the Eagles or Andy Reid and the Chiefs?


i'm going to say chiefs finish at 7-9, there is definitely talent there and they have signed some key FAs and have #1 over all pick...and get to two times play Oakland(dennis allen doesn't even last till the end of the season....) and a charger team who also has a new coach(formerly was broncos O.C.)

now i'm looking at KC's oppenents next year, and 9-7 is def a possibility 
reid gets to coach against all of the NFC east teams he's so familiar with 


> Home Denver, Oakland, San Diego, Houston, Indianapolis, Dallas, N.Y. Giants,
> Cleveland
> Away Denver, Oakland, San Diego, Jacksonville, Tennessee, Philadelphia,
> Washington, Buffalo


KC @ philly will be Monday night, early in the season, at the latest week 4

as for philly i'm thinking they go 6-10, just way too much rebuilding going on to have a great season, was able to ditch overpaid scrubs and made some good moves in FA,  I think chip Kelly will figure it out by year two and expect them to be nfc east championship contenders

eagles were always my 2nd most hated team, but for once i'm pulling for them, cause they are no longer the threat they used to be, i like chip Kelly, and the asshole eagle fans I used to know are finally no longer in my life lol

seems like everyone doubts chip as a head coach, he's not coaching the jags, the eagles are a pretty well run organization

I have no idea why people think he's going to run the same offense he did in Oregon, surely it will influence him, but the guy will adapt a new system more fitted for nfl, no doubt


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> the asshole eagle fans I used to know are finally no longer in my life lol



this

but i cant root for michael vick.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> but i cant root for michael vick.


cause he's ex-falcon or the dogs?

I kind of root for him, the fact he spent hard time and was able to make a comeback in the league is pretty fucking inspiring 

people need to get over the dog thing, it's not like he was going around town kidnapping children's pets and murdering them

the dog he killed were dogs that would have been threats to society and would have been put down by the gov't if they had been released from bad news kennels or w/e it was called


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> cause he's ex-falcon or the dogs?
> the dog he killed were dogs that would have been threats to society and would have been put down by the gov't if they had been released from bad news kennels or w/e it was called



both. 
and for the last part it would have been better if they were simply put down instead of tortured. and idk maybe i need to learn to be more forgiving but doing something like that is something i wont forgive anyone for ever. if you do something like that you're a shitty person and will always be a shitty person.


----------



## China Rider

understood

imo society needs to accept pro athletes are not, and should not be held accountable to be role models

I don't even like to think of them as real people, just entertainers 

in 1998 former ram's all pro DE leonard little killed a lady while driving drunk, I honestly didn't change my opinion towards him, I honestly didn't find out about it until little's final few years in the league

it's kind of bullshit how little the consequences he was subjected to -8 game suspension and 4 years probation and 1000 hours community service, to me that sounds fair, but if that were me I would look at 10+ years in jail

I feel like a lot of people who get locked up cause of DUI, resulting in someone being injured, may very well been victim to a sober driver who actually caused the accident....I think driving hammered in stupid and selfish, but the punishment for getting caught may be a tad too steep, specially if you're pulled over for a routine, non-moving traffic violation....tow the car and give the person a ride home and $1000 fine sounds fair, let the person keep their license if it's first offense, no reason to ruin someone's career, in that specific case

little was actually voted for some kind of courage award in 2005:


> The Ed Block Courage Award is an annual award presented to selected players in the National Football League (NFL), who are voted by their teammates as role models of inspiration, sportsmanship, and courage.[1] Named in memory of Ed Block, a well-liked humanitarian and trainer for the Baltimore Colts, the award is administered by the Ed Block Courage Award Foundation. Sponsorship proceeds promote the prevention of child abuse by raising awareness of the epidemic and assisting agencies who provide for the care and treatment of abused children.



lol that's a bad look for the nfl....but I see it as a man who made a horrible mistake when he was young and transformed him into a great person, regardless of what the victim's family/friends think


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah i understand that and its not like he intentionally killed some lady it was some mistake he made when he was young which could easily be learned from.
for michael vick he knew well what he was doing and now am i expected to believe he truly loves dogs now a couple years after it happened? all he cares about is bettering his image.

i dont think athletes should be held accountable to be role models either but i pretty much look at it as if i think i would like them as a person if i met them in real life.


----------



## China Rider

I think vick just surrounded himself with the wrong crowd, and since he had all the money, was held accountable, justifiably, from the ideas of other people 

he obviously grew up in a shitty home, last I heard of marcus vick was him robbing teen agers, with a gun or knife, in a mcdonalds parking lot

when I was younger I hated the thugs in pro sports, now I support them more than the rich ass white boys who were born into privileged families, having a strong public image, even though they are probably bad people in their own right(adultery,disrespectful,etc)


----------



## MikeOekiM

still if i was surrounded by the wrong crowd i wouldnt expect myself to do shit that extreme.

idk i feel like i can tell just by listening to people talk just for a little bit that i can tell what type of person they are and whether i'd like them IRL. i fucking hate aaron rodgers, jay cutler, ect. who i know are just fucking assholes and i would hate. 

I hate a lot of people/teams in sports but i think it kind of adds to the excitement because i really enjoy seeing them fail lol


----------



## China Rider

just like an awesomely bad cheesy action flick

pro sports are far less appealing without proper villains, even if the hatred is over superficial shit

from '07-'11, you know, when ram's 5 year span was the worst EVER by any team since the NFL played in church shoes and slacks, despite winning 7 games in '10.....my favorite team usually ended up being whoever was on the schedule of the PA teams


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah, when falcons arent on i would love watching the eagles lose.

its kinda gotten to the point where i dont care about them anymore but im not sure if its because they suck now or like you said earlier the asshole eagles fans are out of my life.

I fucking hate every other NFC South team and for good reason. As of now i probably hate the saints the most but for a team that fucking sucks, i hate the Bucs a lot. They might be the dirtiest team in the league but most people wouldnt know because no one gives a shit about them. and the panthers, well its annoying as fuck seeing Cam Newton crying after every game.


----------



## China Rider

my only brother is a bucs fan, and I fucking hated them so bad back when rams/bucs were always top 5 teams in the NFL

that 11-6 win in NFC championship game was fucking money, specially since the buc's got screwed pretty hard when a completion that   looked pretty damn clean was overturned, more than likely bucs would have won

wasn't cool 2-3 years later when bucs beat the rams on Monday night....during the game I accidently threw a cheese grater thru my living room window...held it by it's top and just swung it....fucking thing came flying off the handle and thru the window right after ram's threw a INT to seal the deal....my dad was right next to me when it happened, think I just looked at him, ran up in my room and screamed i'm sorry over and over...ahhh wonderful memory

I don't want tampa to ever be good again, my bro is such a faggot when it comes to sports(tim tebow is his all time fav football player, enough said), he's convinced if they get revis that instantly adds 2 wins to their season...revis aint half of what he used to be and no way he can stop WRs that matter like white, jones, and  colston....he can prob shut down old man steve smith though, i'll give him that

schiano was an awful hire, josh freeman will never lead tampa to anything, I kind of like the kid and think he can be a big ben type qb(comparing cause of size, that's about it)..... he could still develop into a really good QB, just needs a new team...than again if you want to be a disappointing athlete, tampa is one of the best cities to do it in, it's a harmless market

to me, in a perfect league, every year 11 teams that make playoffs are teams that didn't the previous year, the one exception being the stl ram slams

a 2013 AFC play off field of Oakland, Cleveland, Jacksonville, Tennessee, Buffalo, and Miami(for my man 3,4) would be fucking awesome


----------



## MikeOekiM

my brother is actually a hardcore Vikings fan and knows what he's talking about so they're my second favorite team. was pretty awesome seeing them make the playoffs when everyone thought they sucked at the start of the season.

Josh Freeman is simply way too inaccurate to ever be a good QB. I remember last season he missed an easy TD pass to a Bucs WR uncovered  in the endzone vs. the Falcons. and then he will throw ints right to the other team on occasion.

As far as darrelle revis goes it would definitely make them better but still not a playoff team. i see schiano turning out the same way raheem morris did showing a little promise at first but ultimately failing after that.

and lol at that cheese grater story. Football is pretty much the only thing that can get me to really stupid things.


----------



## China Rider

i'm telling ya man, the cheese grater was a freak accident!! I didn't let go, I was holding on to the handle as the base smashed out a window lol

if there's one thing I love about living in the era that we do, it's the fact I can watch every single snap of any game I want to, on the internet in very passable quality

unless rams are on primetime or vs a team that a friend likes, I would rather isolate my self during the game, fuck distractions 

football is indeed some powerful shit, after a tough loss, the next day(sometimes the entire week) I feel really guilty, like I did something really bad...but i'll never let a loss affect the people around me, unlike some losers I know

but after a win, on Monday I walk around like I just finished having a threesome with 2 beautiful married woman, I get this rush similar to a high, i'll be friendly to random strangers and all that shit

i'm a rare breed of NFL fan, i'm pretty hardcore into it, love listening to anything related to it on the radio, yet I very rarely watch any games that isn't my team....games will be on in the background, but it's just that, background noise

now that i'm not druggie scum, i'm definitely going to have to gamble next year, all year, and no more pussy rules where I don't allow my self to add money into my account, I can definitely watch those games

I hope the Steven Jackson factor is enough to get the falcons @ rams game on prime time, just like mikeO, one of my best sports friend is a PA born diehard falcon fan...last ram's playoff game was vs Atlanta and it was ugly, I pretty much 'blacked out' about anything that happened with the rams from that game up until bradfords rookie year lol


----------



## MikeOekiM

I have NFL Sunday Ticket so every sunday i try to watch as much games as possible when falcons arent on. I really couldnt live without it.

I use to be pretty fucking annoying when watching falcons games. Like whenever something bad would happen i would get really pissed and yell at the tv and my brother would get annoyed. I realize how annoying it is and tell myself not to do it and get my mind right before the game lol

when falcons lose i pretty much dont talk to anyone for the next 3 days and if i have to talk i keep all answers on a word count. when falcons win im the happiest guy in the world. I really wasnt expecting to be disappointed if falcons lost in the playoffs this year because i didnt wanna get my hopes crushed again. but if falcons were to not make that field goal at the end of the seahawks game and let that comeback i wouldnt be able to get over that. It kinda prepared me a little bit for next weeks loss to the niners but still the way they lost is something that was hard to get over.

next season im fully expecting a superbowl win though . i think they improved from last year and they were only yards away from the superbowl.


----------



## China Rider

you were def mad after falcons game

I felt it hard, bro

I pictured you holding a broken bottle as you raged against the liberal media


----------



## MikeOekiM

fucking a couple yards to going to the superbowl.
and after seeing tony gonzalez cry after the seahawks game i wanted him to get a superbowl so bad and i thought it was his last game. that was the greatest moment ever for me in all the years ive watched football.
thankfully hes coming back for one more year


----------



## China Rider

when rams won the SB I took off my Isaac bruce jersey and got on my hands and knees muslim style next to it
i'm gonna do the same thing if it ever happens again, hopefully there will be someone that I want a jersey of someday, but I can't see myself getting attached to a player like I did with bruce, and one that will stay a ram for most of their career

I still wear that yellow/blue bruce jersey sometimes on game day/out on the town
I had a new colors bruce jersey but somehow burned a hole in it the next year after they lost to the saints(eventfully the hole turned into a huge hole and ended up losing it), also burnt my hand, there's a scar on hand from burned plastic string that was attached to a stop watch in a candle, it caught fire and I tried 'shaking out' the little fire and it burnt out on my hand lol...all cause az hakim muffed a punt to end the game, there was more than enough time for rams to make a game winning drive

I went outside and shoveled snow in a t shirt and shorts after the game, just to unleash frustration


----------



## MikeOekiM

i havent bought a jersey in a long time. If i were to buy one i'd probably have to go with Ryan, White, Jones, Weatherspoon, Moore, or Gonzalez (thats more than i thought id come up with). I had an old falcons michael vick jersey that i loved but i dont know where it went (not that i'd wear it or anything). like this: 




i like how its simple and not real out there.

i dont know what i'd do if falcons won the superbowl but i admit i dont know if id be able to control my emotions. Would probably be one of the greatest days of my life which might sound extremely lame to any non hardcore sports fan. This year coming up i feel like falcons simply HAVE to win the superbowl. There are so many players on this team that wont be here much longer and its not that i think the team will start going downhill it's just that i've never liked a team locker room wise as i like this one. Falcons just need to bring back John Abraham and it would be perfect.


----------



## China Rider

I think janoris Jenkins is my new favorite player

cool car seats in the back


----------



## shimazu

typical knee wearing a loose snapback

give him time his head will grow into it


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons looking to trade up in the draft.

I like it.


----------



## shimazu

who is worth trading up for?


----------



## MikeOekiM

all i know is that Dimitroff knows his shit so i trust he knows what he's doing


----------



## shimazu

Falcons are going to be the Eagles of last decade but in the 2010s


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Falcons are going to be the Eagles of last decade but in the 2010s



It is shaping up that way.


----------



## MikeOekiM

until Matty Ice wins that superbowl this year


----------



## shimazu

I hope Denver wins it

that Ravens / Broncos playoff game was ridiculous to watch, I feel bad for Peyton Manning his defense shit the bed

although the Holliday guy helped them out a lot too


----------



## Care

49ers schedule this year is brutal on paper


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons at Saints week 1.

thats usually the game i want to win more than any other regular season game every year


----------



## shimazu

NFC East plays the AFC West and NFC North this year, guess it could be worse

Eagles / Redskins first monday night game

no idea how this season is going to turn out

I can see anywhere from 3-13 to 8-8 if they draft decent


----------



## MikeOekiM

Updating a previous item, Falcons SS William Moore was arrested on a simple battery charge for "grabbing a woman's shoulder."
Moore was booked into Fulton County Jail on Thursday, and he is set to appear in court at 11AM ET on Friday. The Falcons are aware of the situation and are in the process of "gathering information," but have "no further comment."


umm really? grabbing a woman's shoulder


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> 49ers schedule this year is brutal on paper


making excuses already? 

your schedule doesn't look that hard. sure, you have to play the packers, saints and falcons but you also get the titans, jags and panthers. that said, by opponent win/loss, you have the 8th toughest schedule.

looks for the broncos in the superbowl this year - easiest schedule on paper.

alasdair


----------

